# Vision Questions Megathread, Categories, Problems etc.



## Canidule

i just came back from my medical test....and im so worried....the optometrist report say my vision is 6/120....and then i do their test....and i looked at the report and they put V4....i was like.....what the heck!? what is that  all about? the minimal standards for infantry say i need V3....so what the h3ll are they gonna do about that? are they gonna disqualify me from infantry only because my non-corrected vision is bad? my health is entirely perfect and my corrected vision too and still I have a V4! and my vision is at -4.....they still gave me an interview....is that good or bad? would they have already told me if i would be disqualified from infantry? im so scared right now....they didnt send my medical report yet....does this mean that im gonna be disqualified later?


----------



## mlabonte

Why didn‘t you ask the person who was doing your medical test those questions?  Personaly, and from experience, if you would be disqualified, they would not waste their time interviewing you.  Call them, and ask to talk to the medicals over there.  

Don‘t worry, I am sure everything is okay!


----------



## silverhorse86

what does the medical test sonsist of?

I hope you dont get disqualified.


----------



## Canidule

....i didnt ask cuz under stress i never think to ask about stuff like that.....i might call....or just wait till my interview next tuesday......all my choice are combat trades....i would be so mad if i couldnt make it because of those stupid eyes....at 18 im getting surgery for sure anyway, im already saving up for it.....

Aaron- the test is a pretty normal medical test, they test all parts of your body(well not all but those useful) and ask you question...


----------



## geofftheref

Don‘t have surgery !!!  Laser eye correction is not guaranteed to work.  Many people end up with dizziness, inability to see lights clearly at night, even continuous headaches, your eyes are so precious, they work perfectly well with correction, so don‘t take a terrible risk with them.


----------



## Sharpey

I woudn‘t worry about the eye exam. There are people in the Army who couldn‘t hit the side of a barn at point blank range.
  :fifty:


----------



## Canidule

korus on this forum couldnt be infantry because of his eyes........kinda scary....


----------



## Art Johnson

Laddie if you are sressed out now you had better pick another occupation because you are not going to make it in the Infantry.


----------



## Canidule

hahaha....euhm....im a man...and eugh....i aint stressed out...im just nervous....and i doubt you know me enough to tell me if im gonna make it or not.....the will is there and thats all that matter......


----------



## Andrew

U do seem to be alittle stressed......out....... right... when you wrote.....that....Just Kidding  :warstory:  

Just take a chill pill and relax.  It will all work out in the end anyways.(we hope)  

More than likely he would have told you right there if you didn‘t have good enough eyes anyways.

Andrew 
  me in my cool prescriptioned sun glasses

-------------------------------------
"Those poor *******s. They‘ve got us right where we want them. We can shoot in every direction now." 
-Colonel Lewis Burwell Puller, USMC, at Chosin Reservoir


----------



## Canidule

hehe....im always stressed out! i got that from the people i work with.....i look like a smoker that havent smoked for a whole week    hehe..yeah sure...its all gonna work out at the end but when is the end gonna be? thats what im worried about....anyway....


----------



## mlabonte

If going to the recruiting center is stressfull, how will you handle being shot at?  Anyways, everything must be okay.


----------



## Canidule

good point hehe.....but i learned to control my stress...but i just cant make it go away...its just a natural thing i guess....it probably help me....i should talk to a stress specialist or something like that lol....whatever....haha...


----------



## Coniar

All I have to say is thank god I have 20/20 vision... (and Im sure everything will work out fine for everyone    )

Coniar


----------



## Ray

well well I remember you dissing the pt test and you posting that it was a real joke and you wished it would get harder well  guess you got what you  wish for !!!!!!
but I hope you get through this stage good luck with your eye`s


----------



## bossi

re: corrected vision vs. uncorrected vision

It may seem okay to have good corrected vision, but that presupposes your glasses won‘t get broken or lost ... (and Murphy wasn‘t an optometrist ...).

Minimum standards (vision, medical, other) must be scrupulously maintained, since soldiering is a demanding profession (i.e. there‘s no second place in combat).

So, if your eyes aren‘t strong enough, that‘s life (and, it isn‘t over if you can‘t get into the Army).


----------



## Canidule

yeah the pt test was too easy....and............

bossi- i guess your right, BUT even if i lose my glasses im not that blind, i can still take cover, move and shoot  the scope works has well with or without glasses...
also i do have the minimal standards, thats the problem, i have 6/120 but for some reason i was V4.....from what i saw...ill get surgery has soon has i can....i know the risk and i know its worth it


----------



## portcullisguy

Don‘t automatically consider or not consider the eye surgery based on what you were told in an internet forum.

Make an informed decision.  Speak to your optometrist.  Then speak to a friend‘s optometrist, and make sure they aren‘t suggesting eye surgery because of a kick-back.

Talk to people who have had the surgery done, and what happened.

Talk to eye surgery places and get them to explain what it‘s all about, what the risks are, etc.  They will do this anyway during the pre-op, and if they are any kind of outfit, they will not recommend the surgery before you are about 22 or 23, and they will explain the sideffects and possible negatives up front.

I went for the surgery after making an informed decision.  I had a minor inflammation in one eye afterwards, whcih was quickly treated with steroid drops, and which successfully kept my vision at 20/15 in both eyes.

I was something like 20/100 before hand.

Best thing I ever did.  Yes, lights are blurry at night, but only when my eyes are tired.  I can still read licence plates, and see details better than when I wore contacts.  No regrets.


----------



## Johnson

Hey guys,

I just had my Medical yesterday and everything went well except for my eye test. They said that i dont have 20/20 vision and they told me that I have to get an eye exam done by a optomitrist to see if it is correctable or not.

My question is will i be able to join if my vision is not 20/20? I dont wear glasses because i can see fine and have no trouble reading things. I‘m worried i wont get in because of this.  :crybaby:


----------



## combat_medic

(man, this seems to be a popular topic)

Yes, you can still get in if your vision is not 20/20. Depending on just how bad your vision is, you may be restricted from certain trades. The only trade the _requires_ 20/20 is pilot. You still need pretty good vision for the combat arms, and then it goes down from there.

Unless you‘re legally blind without glasses, you can still pretty much get in. Don‘t worry about it too much.


----------



## Caper

I am in a similar situation in that I have a hearing problem in one ear which is border-line for the common enrolment medical standard (CEMS) - but is not a problem for the trade which I am trying to enlist into (CELE officier).

Don‘t know if this really helps but here is a link to the CF medical standards which outlines the specific requirements for both recruits and each of the trades (both officer and non-com) :
 http://www.dnd.ca/health/policies/engraph/med_standards_home_e.asp 

Good luck !


----------



## FredDaHead

Ok, I have a question if anyone knows about it. When I went for the medical test to join in the infantry, I forgot to take off my contact lenses two days before. (I was wearing them just before going in) On the paper, although I‘d forgotten during the couple delays that lasted a few months, it clearly said I‘d have to reschedule the test if I didn‘t keep my contacts off. So, they made me do the test anyway and said my eyes weren‘t good enough. It was back in June, I think, but is there a way I could go back and get re-tested? I heard contact lenses really make your eyes worse for a while after you take ‘em off.

Thanks for the info,

-Fred


----------



## Dacier

Made you do the test anyway?
I wear contacts and remembered what they said about them before the eye exam.  My eyes were well enough to pass for infantry.

I did this last month, and I could of sworn I was told that I could reschedule it for a latter date if problems arose.  If I were you, I would go to the recruiting centre, reschedule another test.  The military guys at the recruitment centre I went too in Hamiliton, Ontario were kind and did their best to help me to get everything squared away.  These people are human, and if told a situation, were gray areas are invovled, I‘m sure they will have a heart.  Or maybe its a Hamilton only thing, who knew?


----------



## FredDaHead

The woman at the RC was pretty rude. I felt like I was already in bootcamp! Anyway, I‘ll go next time I‘m down in the city.. I dunno if my eyes ARE good enough for infantry, but hopefully they are.


----------



## ninty9

How good do your eyes have to be to "pass" for infantry?


----------



## Korus

To get into the Combat Arms, you need to get v3 category for vision, or better. Here‘s a handy link that will give you some information on it;

 http://www.forces.gc.ca/health/policies/med_standards/pdf/Engraph/cfp154_annexAappen_e.pdf


----------



## ninty9

Intesting, but it makes no sense to me.  I suppose what it tells me that there is no set vision requirements or a set number.  It varys from person to person and that person is required to go through eye exams to see where they stand.

I wear contacts and have -3 in my right eye and -3.5 in my left I believe.  Is it unheard of with someone with that prescription to get in?

What was your eyesight at Frederik G?


----------



## Ian

You‘ll be fine with that sort of prescription. I have similar eyes to yours and I‘m in Armoured, which has the same eyesight requirements as Infantry. Shouldn‘t be a problem. 

Good luck.


----------



## Dacier

Are contacts allowed to be worn, or is glasses the norm?  I wear contacts and would like to continue to do so.

Anyone know what the infantry prefers?


----------



## Korus

You can wear contacts if you want, but it probably won‘t be too good for your eyes. If you‘re in the field, and are awake for at least 20 hours a day, and don‘t have much time or resources to clean up and remove your contacts, it will be pretty bad for your eyes after a while.

I personally wear glasses on course and longer exs, but for short exs and parade days I wear my contacts.


----------



## ninty9

Thanks for the info everyone.


----------



## FredDaHead

I‘m V4, from what they told me. I think I have -4 or so in both eyes, too, but I can‘t figure out if I‘d be in V3 or not from the table Korus posted.

The unit‘s recruiter said I‘d probably be ok to get in, but the recruiting center didn‘t think so...


----------



## MethylSilane

My understanding (and DON‘T take this as gospel) is that if your vision can be corrected to 6/6, you won‘t have much of a problem.


----------



## combat_medic

That‘s not entirely true. If you‘re legally blind (or pretty close) without glasses/contacts, then they won‘t be able to accept you. If your correction is much past -4 in each eye, you may have difficulty getting into combat arms. This question comes up all the time in this forum. If you‘re extremely concerned, you can always just get laser surgery and have it over with (but you still can‘t be a pilot).


----------



## Dacier

Does laser eye surgery hurt night vision at all?
Or is that just a rumor that the squirrels are saying outside my window?

I have heard that after the surgery, you have to wait a year till you can apply for the army.  Sometimes the surgery "wears off".


----------



## Korus

For some people, yes, for others no... Depends on how much correction needs to be done.

And Combat Medic is correct, if you‘re blind without glasses, you become a liability if you lose them in the field.

I myself am thinking of getting the surgery, but probably not for a few more years until my eyes settle.. (They seem to have already, but I figure I‘ll wait..)


----------



## MethylSilane

If you know your perscription (cylinder and sphere), you can apply this formula --

(cylinder/2)+sphere

--if the result you get is less than 7.00, you‘ll be fine.


----------



## Duncan2002

I have been considering joining the Infantry for many years now and going career as a sniper. The problem is, I have a defect in my left eyes which causes things to the left of the center of the vision in that eye, to disappear. That may seem confusing to you, but let me put it into perspective. If I were looking at the bridge of your nose from about 10 metres away, your right eye, doesn‘t exist. Is this a problem?  :sniper:


----------



## Korus

I beleive it would be, as far as I know you need perfect vision to be a sniper..


----------



## Duncan2002

Damn.... thanks anyway.  :crybaby:    :sniper:


----------



## Dacier

I never understood the draw of the sniper.  I think it would be incredible boring most of the times.


----------



## SpinDoc

Perhaps it‘s the image of being the lone soldier-sniper and all that, where as if you‘re a soldier you‘re working in a team environment.  The concept of being a "lone wolf" is... romantic?

My impression (hopefully correct) is that snipers work in teams... you have an observer who watches your back and also helps you with the target.  I don‘t think military snipers by design usually romp around alone with not a soul within a klick...

I‘ll bet if we changed the term to sharpshooters, half the romanticism evapourates...


----------



## combat_medic

People see movies like "Enemy at the Gates" or "Saving Private Ryan" and think that being a sniper is all glamour and glory. The thought is that they send you out into the jungle, on your own, and kill whatever crosses your path.

What people don‘t realize is that what snipers are often asked to do is cross an open field, over the course of hours/days, to go without sleep and food so that you can pull the trigger once, get one kill, and crawl back.

I heard a story (previously repeated here) about some US sniper in Vietnam who spent 2 days crossing a field of 300m to get a clear shot at a target. That‘s some serious patience, but think of how much that would also really suck!!


----------



## Duncan2002

I know perfectly well that life as a sniper is no-where the same as the movies, but i have a very good shot and thought i could use that to my advantage.  :sniper:


----------



## Korus

uhm.. nevermind.


----------



## portcullisguy

Eye chart:  6/6 is 20/20.  Except the chart is in metric.  Multiply the numbers by 3 and you have the eye chart in feet.

Eye surgery:  I recommend it.  But then again, it worked out fine for me.  No loss of night vision, only see starbursts at night when my eyes are tired, and I can usually force my eyes to focus it off anyway.  Doesn‘t affect the rest of my vision, as I don‘t stare at bright lights much at night.  I can read licence plates easily at 4-5 car lengths, whereas before surgery, I couldn‘t read a licence plate at all without contacts/glasses.

Snipering:  Again, I don‘t see the attraction.  I‘d love to do a sniper course, and perhaps a recce course, but have no desire to spend days on end mvoing miniscule distances, ****ting in a plastic bag, not being able to whisk skeeters off my forehead for risk of giving my position away.  Too many people saw "Sniper" or "Enemy at the Gates" i think.  Having the skills is useful, being alone in the middle of the boonies with a rifle is not very useful.  This is not Stalingrad 1942, we are in a whole new concept of war operations.

Christmas:  Have a merry one.  Or happy holidays.  Whatever floats your boat.  And happy new year.


----------



## Duncan2002

***T... thanks for putting it in the light..... i guess it‘ll just be regualr infantry for me.  :mg:


----------



## jubei_yagyu

well ok i read all your posts am i preety sure my eye sight will be good enough.

i can see thing fine without my glasses moreorless
see anything beond 3 feet becomes blure but i can still see them i wear -125 glasses what ever that mean my eyes are the same.

so if you can uderstand what im trying to say i should be fine right?


----------



## Dacier

Best way to find out if your eyes are well enough, is to go down to the Recruiters.  They don‘t bite, they are their to help, and its  free.


----------



## nbk

I heard that to be a sniper you need 20/20 vision or vision correctable to 20/20 (via glasses, etc, although they may prove a liability if busted, and they give off reflections).

Any truth to this? Any snipers on the board?

And wouldn‘t the lens on the scope correct your vision for you? I always take off my glasses before looking through binoculars for example.


----------



## javelin

This question is rather specific, so I‘ll understand if none of you are able to answer it... but here goes anyways.

I have an eye movement disorder called Duane Syndrome, which limits my peripheral vision minorly.  Otherwise, my vision is 20/15, very good.  How will this affect my application for the Reserve Infantry?


----------



## kurokaze

None if I‘m correct.  Your peripheral vision is not
tested on the medical. 

However, you will need fairly good peripheral
vision during basic, mainly when dressing off
in ranks or marching and such.


----------



## javelin

I suppose I should say a bit more, I forgot to mention this earlier, the main thing about this disorder is that because it is an eye movement disorder, my eyes often mimic concussions symptoms when I am unconcious, so I wear a medicalert bracelet to ensure that no medic ever things I‘ve got a concussion when I am in fact fine except for googly-eyes.

The peripheral vision limitation is minor, but I am still concerned, as Infantry is supposed to have the most strict requirements regarding eyesight.


----------



## combat_medic

Actually, the infantry is not the most strict. You don‘t need 20/20 OR colour vision the be in the infantry, and laser correction is acceptable.

The most stringent eye standards are the pilots. 

As for your medical condition, it shouldn‘t prevent you from getting in, but you would be required to wear your medic alert bracelet at all times. Also, informing your section commander on course, and in your unit might be a good idea.


----------



## javelin

Right, forgot about pilots, my mistake, I was only thinking of the Army occupations... don‘t want to fly planes or drive ships    

Allright, thanks for answering my question, I feel a lot better about it now, even if i do have to wear that crappy medicalert bracelet.  How I hate that thing.


----------



## Illucigen

As far as army occupations, almost all "front-line" or combatarms have they same med qualifications, as they all require you to jump out and grab a gun at one point or another, should u be required to do so. Arm/Inf/Arty all have the same reqs.

Im colour deficient, which eliminates me from aircrew, military police, etc, but my eyesight is fairly good.

Basically, youll just have to explain all of that on entry, as anything they find out later, you can be fined/jailed for not reporting on entry. (You notice the warnings on the forms you have to fill out and hand in). I know someone who this actually happend too. He failed to report a couple concussions previously, and when he received a third, service limiting concussion and reported the others after a scan, he was fined before release.


----------



## Catherine

how bad do your eyes have to be, to not be aloud into the army?  are contacts ok? are glasses ok?


----------



## Marti

you‘ll be fitted into a vision cattegory based on your uncorrected eyesight, V1 is 20/20, V5 is almost blind. trades in the combat arms require at least a V3, while combat support trades only require a V4. when i applied i was nearsigthed with a prescription of -6.5 in each eye, and they said i was a V4. so even though my glasses corrected my eyes to 20/20, i couldn‘t be in a trade in the combat arms. on a previous thread about the same subject some people have said that as long as your eyesight is corrected to 20/20, you should be fine but that was not the case for me, nor for a lot of people i know. i think that as long as you don‘t have Coke bottles for glasses, go ahead and apply, and if you end up restricted to combat support consider going with that. even though i had my heart set on being in the infantry, i‘m pretty happy as a medic.


----------



## Hick_schell

I were glasses so what spots can I get in the army? Vision is not that bad but not that good!
Please post back


  :evil:        :evil:  

Chris Schell


----------



## Fusaki

Using the _Search_ function in the upper right corner of this website, I found  this thread from a week ago that answers your question.


----------



## shaunlin41

While on the topic of eyes, enyone have a problem with the projections they use instead of the old eye chart.  I have excellent vision but I could barely see the transparent letters they used in my eye exam.  I evan got worried that my eyes were going bad so I got them checked them after the CF test and again they were excellent.


----------



## Padre

Hi, I know that to be able to join the Canadian Army you must be medically fit but I have this medical problem and I am not sure if they would accept me, here it is. I cannot see out of one eye...well I can but I cant read anything but I can see things too a certain distance, would they accept me?


----------



## FriarVic

What are you applying for?


----------



## combat_medic

It depends on the severity of the condition. If you‘re legally blind in that one eye, and it‘s not correctable, then you will more than likely be ineligible to join the forces at all. 

If the vision defect is correctable, you still won‘t be allowed to join certain trades (combat arms for one) but may not limit you from joining others. It all depends on what the defect is, and to what extent is affects your vision.


----------



## Carl

What about food allergies?  I‘m anaphylactic to milk products as well as peanuts.


----------



## GrahamD

My application is on hold pending allergy testing results.  I need to determine if I suffer from anaphylatic shock due to bee stings.  It‘s been so long since I was stung that it is likely I have outgrown the allergy.

Anyway, it‘s not simple yes or no answers that are on the form I have to submit to the allergist.  There are a multitude of questions, ranging from, severity of allergy, to "is an epi-pen required?", anyphylactic shock?, and could I perform the required duties listed on the second page of the form?.

I suspect that in the end, they are mostly looking for nothing more than a very accurate medical history.  I don‘t think allergies should be a big problem.  If you can get through every day life without eating peanuts, and drinking milk, then the military shouldn‘t be too much harder...should it?


----------



## Bert

I don‘t know about the medical acceptance GrahamD, but if you go in, try for the Air Force and get a northern posting.

Nothing much up in the Arctic expect these huge freaking bumble bees about the size of a quarter. A big round flying tuff of fur.  They fly around, go for the flowers, and catch the wind.  I dunno if they‘re like humans, something like if diving a car, you end up turning in the direction that you‘re looking.  These bees fly around and they gotta be lookin at you (maybe near sighted)and then catch the wind or something and BANG they fly into you, bounce off, and continue on their way.  I‘ve never had problems with them.

Good luck.


----------



## combat_medic

Something like an anaphalactic reaction to nuts could prove a significant problem in the military. It isn‘t just a matter of not eating nuts, it‘s about having an entire mess hall having to abstain from including nuts, nut products, or products with traces of nuts ANYWHERE in the mess. It‘s a lot to ask of the military, simply for one person. I can imagine it being a MAJOR obstacle in your joining. I‘m not trying to scare you, just being honest.


----------



## Walter Brunszwick

Come to think of it, I don‘t recall having any medical problems of any sort, as well as 20/20 vision since I last tested about 6 months ago. I like all foods that I have eaten ‘til this point, and have found no reactions to anything except strawberries, which give me a barely-noticable rash on the chin, or a slightly itchy throat. Shouldn‘t be too much of a bother though. I like strawberries w/ sugar.


----------



## McInnes

Thats awesome Waltz, simply amazing, you should try harder though.
cheers


----------



## Martin

Hi everyone. I‘m interested in joining the Army as an infantry soldier. The one thing that bugs me is my eyesight. I can‘t see from far distances. I need to wear glasses. My question is; will I be able to join the infantry with glasses? 

I‘ve asked many people, and they gave me different answers. Some say it doesn‘t matter, as long as I can see with glasses. Some say I can‘t. 

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## nULL

What‘s your prescription? As I recall, combat arms have to have V3 vision or above, above being V2 and V1. Do some searching on the internet, there is an army chart out there on the net that shows the diopter error being assigned to the categories.


----------



## jonsey

It depends on how bad your eyesight is without your glasses. If it isn‘t too bad, it shouldn‘t pose a problem. Glasses are fine, I‘ve seen plenty of people wear them. 

If your eyesight is too bad, then you‘re going to need laser eye surgery.


----------



## scm77

Do the Canadian Forces have those funny, super thick glasses like you see guys wear in the US army?


----------



## Roger

I wear glasses and I have no problems, I have astigmatism so I cannot see far distances and I am in the Infantry. As far as the thick funny looking glasses go I do not know, in the past you where given a budget, so if it was $50.00 with lenses and you have no extra cash to upgrade then you will get the cheapest pair, the thick funny looking ones. Also in the US, they may have to wear them to conform; a US soldier would have to answer.

The problem arises when you have to wear a gas mask, then you cannot wear glasses, or you will have to get issued gas mask glasses, contacts are handy but as an infantry soldier, the solution freezes in winter, and you get a lot of dust in summer, so they are out.

Also many times in summer, more so when it is raining, I took them off, they where wet and if you are speed walking you sweat so they were useless, all wet and fogged up. But the guy's with perfect vision were affected as well; it is hard to see distances in the rain.


----------



## Alex

http://www.dnd.ca/health/policies/med_standards/pdf/Engraph/cfp154_annexAappen_e.pdf 

That website will match your current prescription to a CF eyesight level. I can‘t remember mine though, I‘ll have to check it. I heard someone say that V3 is assigned if you can only read the big "E" on the top of the chart, not sure if this is true though.


----------



## Martin

Thanks for all the information guys! 

And yes, my eyes are pretty bad. I get it from my father.    

I hope I can pass the eye exam. Infantry is my priority.

And for eye surgery, does it cost anything? Are their any downfalls to it? Can something go wrong?


----------



## yot

Can I wear the contact Lans during the BMQ? is that allow? or I really have to wear my glasses instead of contact lans


----------



## Roger

On your BMQ depending you could wear contacts. Nothing in life changes, dust is dust, dirt is dirt. The problem is you might not have the time to keep the contacts clean, and if you are practicing attacks and there is a dust storm you cannot go "time out" and remove and clean them. Then there is the problem of bringing all of the solutions and cleaners. I would rather bring a extra pair of socks. And in winter the solutions will all freeze.


----------



## Jason Jarvis

If your prescription is worse than -7.0, then forget about infantry, and likely the entire CF as well. I‘m a V6 (R -9.5, L -9.25). When I first tried to pass the eye exam 12 years ago, I was at least -8, and there was nothing that could be done. I can‘t even get into the CIC, so go figure.

However, you can get your eyes zapped -- if you have a couple of thousand bucks sitting around -- and the CF will take you then, although I believe they want you to wait at least 6 months after the operation. I looked into LASIK and my corneas are nice and thick, which means I could get zapped and then pass the test. But then I don‘t have $5000 sitting around (I just work for a bank, I don‘t own one).

If combat_medic is listening, maybe she can set us all straight.


----------



## yot

> Originally posted by Trap:
> [qb] On your BMQ depending you could wear contacts. Nothing in life changes, dust is dust, dirt is dirt. The problem is you might not have the time to keep the contacts clean, and if you are practicing attacks and there is a dust storm you cannot go "time out" and remove and clean them. Then there is the problem of bringing all of the solutions and cleaners. I would rather bring a extra pair of socks. And in winter the solutions will all freeze. [/qb]


I agree your point, I am worried that I will break my glasses while in the training.. besides, I feel it is more comfortable than glasses during the ex.


----------



## Martin

I heard the Army issued glasses are ultra tight. You can also get that rope attatchment.

Anyway, my eyesight four years ago was -1. I hope it didn‘t go up too much.  :mg:


----------



## Lexi

> Originally posted by Martin:
> [qb] Thanks for all the information guys!
> 
> And yes, my eyes are pretty bad. I get it from my father.
> 
> I hope I can pass the eye exam. Infantry is my priority.
> 
> And for eye surgery, does it cost anything? Are their any downfalls to it? Can something go wrong? [/qb]


I know exactly how you feel - I inherited bad eyesight from my mother. I‘m now wearing glasses at every moment except while in the shower, or in bed, and I also recieved the fuhked up teeth gene from my father, and now well, I‘ve been sentanced to 3 years of braces by my orthodontist.

As for the laser eye surgery, the only thing I know is that it can be very pricey. Where I live, (Hamilton,) the lowest prices around are about 900 bucks an eye. Of course, as for things going wrong, there are always risks when it comes to surgeries... with lasers... but I haven‘t heard of any failure stories lately. Just go to a surgeon who‘s had tons of experience, who‘s operated on more than around 100 patients. 

It seems, Martin, that we are both floating in the same boat!


----------



## Yeoman

chances are, you won‘t see army issued even if you request them.
I got a hold of a pair of us army style. instead of having stems, it‘s a plastic strap. I use them for whenever I‘m jumping, although I‘m going to replace them with some addidas sunglasses with glasses attachments.
that‘s the one good thing about glasses on course, if you got some that are perscription shades, then you can wear them. anyone that doesn‘t require glasses, can‘t wear sunglasses during training. 
Greg


----------



## Martin

Well, I‘m going to start saving up for eye surgery, just in case. I can‘t let my eyes fail me. I look up to the Army, it inspires me a lot.   

And Lexi, I think I‘ll do the same. Normally I only wear glasses when going to a movie, or to see far (black boards). But I think I should wear them all the time. Oh, and are you in the Army?


----------



## mic911

Actually, there‘s a place called LASIK MD and they have a good deal on right now it‘s $590 - 890 per eye. I think you have to call soon to get the deal.  Financing is available too. 

They offer military discounts ($575-875 per eye and 1 yr free insurance).

I booked an appointment yesterday for the first week in March.  Check out their site at  http://www.lasikmd.ca 

They have clinics in Montreal, Niagara Falls, Mississauga, Ottawa, Toronto, Calgary, and others opening soon.  One will be opening in Kingston in a few weeks.


----------



## girlfiredup

I had mine done in 1999 by Dr. Robert Morgan who is now a partner with Lasik MD.  I think I paid $680 per eye. Still a good deal and well worth it!  My right eye has regressed a bit though, just in the past year; (I have an astigmatism in that eye and staring at a monitor all day doesn‘t help) but I still see 20/20.  No regrets.


----------



## CF_MacAulay

Hey all...im wondering, i wear glasses, but not normally i usually wear my contact lenses...and is there ne way i can wear them in BMQ and all that? does the militar have any rules on that? or has ne one else ever done it??


----------



## tree hugger

> Originally posted by scm77:
> [qb] Do the Canadian Forces have those funny, super thick glasses like you see guys wear in the US army? [/qb]


I have two sets of glasses issued to me from the military and they‘re great.  They‘re very funky - one pair thicker framed and red, the other blue squarish ones.  They didn‘t have much of a selection but there were some cool pairs.
I‘m rather vain and if they issued me ugly glasses, I just wouldn‘t wear them!


----------



## Lexi

Pfft, In the army?
I wish.
Nope, I‘m just like you. A civilian who looks up to the army and sees soldiers as heroes. I also want to save up for laser eye surgery. And with the money being put into my braces I could have it 5 times over. But meh *shrugs*


----------



## combat_medic

Everyone‘s talking about me, I feel notorious.

The medical eyesight chart that was posted is pretty much accurate. Your vision correction, nearsightedness, farsightedness, colour vision, and any problems like astigmatism are all taken into account, and any problems may bar you from certain trades, or from the CF in general.

As for Laser Eye Surgery, you‘d be hard pressed finding a place that charges you $5000 for the surgery. LASIK is by far the best route, unless you have really terrible vision or your corneas are too thin. When looking for a surgeon, get their full name and make a quick phone call to the College of Physicians and Surgeons. Ask them if the doctor is in good standing, has had any malpractice suits, etc.. Also, call the Better Business Bureau to find out if they‘ve had any problems.

Laser surgery, unlike most other surgical treatments, are done by the thousands. One laser surgeon could easily do 1,000 corrections in the space of a single year, so keep that in mind when you‘re shopping around. As for price, make sure it‘s "all inclusive". The price they set should include an optemetrical exam beforehand and afterwards, all treatment, subsequent checkups, and the meds and tape that they send home with you after the surgery (eye drops, antibiotics etc.). Often, the price that you think is a huge savings is a lot more than you think once you add up all the extra costs. 

There is a chance that your eyes can regress afterwards, or require a second treatment, or get an infection, or even go blind. These are all pretty rare, and the vast majority of people come out with 20/20 vision. However, with any surgery there are risks, and it‘s something that you have to consider before going into anything, and certainly before signing that little waiver form.


----------



## jordan_o

Hello, I‘m new here and didn‘t want to make a new post, since there was this one already. I have looked at that chart but I am still confused over the visual requirements and I hope someone can help me out. I know that I have -3.00 and -3.25, and I couldn‘t find them listed on that table, and I am not sure if it is under the 6/120 or V3 requirements for the infantry. If someone knows, or has the same vision as i do that is in the infantry, please respond. 

Thanks in advance,
Jordan.


----------



## nULL

You could always wait for this laser vision.  

 http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/3647437.stm 

Jordan, do you know your 20/20 ratings? If you don‘t, on your application, you‘ll need to send in a form signed by an optometrist, and he‘ll fill out that information. You can ask him at the time what your 20/20 and 6/6 ratios are. 

And combatmedic, isn‘t PRK an undetectable surgery, unlike Lasik?


----------



## jonsey

nULL, that‘s pretty cool. Maybe it could be worked to be a kind of IFF for ground combat.


----------



## Shockwave

I wore contacts throught my entire BMQ. Im now almost done SQ and ive had them in the whole time aswell. I wear "night and day" contacts which can stay in your eyes up to 30 days without taking them out(even when sleeping), they are great. Wear sunglasses when outside during the days and youll be fine.


----------



## Spartan

I‘m curious, I have the hope of being on BMQ this summer and wear glasses to see - very near sighted- what should I do wrt gasmask trg/drills/fun?


----------



## combat_medic

jordan_o: -3.00 in each eye should easily get you into a V3 vision category.

nULL: PRK is detectable, it‘s also more invasive, less succesful, more painful and takes way longer to heal. PRK is usually only used when your vision is REALLY bad, like -15.00 or worse, or your corneas are too thin. Despite the claims that it‘s "touchless," the laser still touches your eye, even if a scalpel doesn‘t. Unless you had no other option, I would go with LASIK.


----------



## jeffm

What are the color vision requirements for the reserves?

Is color vision tested?


----------



## Korus

> when your vision is REALLY bad, like -15.00 or worse


You mean eyes can get that bad and worse? phew.. I thought *MY* eyes were bad...

*Symchyshyn* I wear glasses too, but I made it through the training. Overall it‘s not that bad. Gas mask drills are doable, taking your glasses off is just one more thing to remember, plus you have to make do without glasses while you have your gas mask on.

There are special glasses the military issues  for use with gas masks, the frames are pretty much made of rubber and your gas mask fits over them. Plus you look like a dork.   

HOWEVER, AFAIK You won‘t get them in the reserves unless you go overseas... Perhaps someone can clarify on this.

*jman123*, yes colour vision is tested, but I don‘t know the exact requirements. Contacting the recruiters is probably your best bet for an answer, as they can forward you to the medical examiner.


----------



## combat_medic

Colour vision is tested in the reserves, but full colour vision is only mandatory for certain trades such as engineer and artillery (cut the blue wire, NO, the BLUE wire!). Depending on the level of colour blindness, you may be barred from certain trades, but not from the CF in general. 

As far as combat glasses (also known as birth control, or "abortion" glasses... for good reason), you can‘t get them in the reserves unless you go overseas.


----------



## dwyer.sd

If you get eye surgery, you will automatically go on a temp hold for six months.  If you do not tell the Medics and you get injured on BMQ due to the surgery then the CF can‘t be held liable, as ell you could be thrown out for fraudulent enrolement (lying during the process).  Incidentaly, lying to a CF Recruiter is still carried on the books with a 100$ fine on civi street, as well as no towing dead horses down Young St, TO on sundays (450$ fine).


----------



## Lebanese Canadian

Are there any miltary occupations  for people with very bad eyesight,V5 or V4?


----------



## buffboyali

yeah i failed the qualifications for infantry and they said i qualify for a medic, cook, or clerk as a V4.


----------



## RebornXmetalhead

You‘d be surprised at how hard and challenging beeing a cook is. Too often people don‘t realise what‘s going on in kitchens when they eat food. To them they go to a restaurant and eat the food but never think of the people that cook it.

I‘m nearly done my cooking course (culinary school), it‘s a year long, and it‘s harder than I had expected.

As for medic or clerk... it all depends on what you like.


----------



## Lebanese Canadian

How much is V4, is it -4,-5...?


----------



## Goober

On the same topic, does anyone know how the V1, V2, V3 etc... system the CAF uses compairs ot corresponds to the Snellen chart?


----------



## SwordFish

my vision is -5 in both eyes and they said that is v4.  They also said this is not good enough for enfantry. I was applying for the engineering reserves and they said my eyesight was not good enough.


----------



## Chang

hey all
i'm just wondering how good does your eyesight have to be inorder for you to qualifiy for combat arms? any help would be nice,thanks!


----------



## scm77

S-E-A-R-C-H!


----------



## girlfiredup

C-17 Globemaster - the subject of eyesight has been covered many times on this forum and if you do a search you'll be amazed at the info you will find.


----------



## brin11

Here's the link to the vision requirements.  Thanks Northern Touch for the link:

http://www.forces.gc.ca/health/policies/med_standards/engraph/annex_e_e.asp?Lev1=7&Lev2=3&Lev3=9

I found this is another thread on this very page.


----------



## Chang

what happens if your two eyes are very very different? in my case, one of my eye is perfect and the other is sitting at -6.5 so i have no clue what that puts me on the chart :


----------



## buffboyali

To goet into combat you need eaither a V1,V2, or V3.


----------



## jordan_o

I've done a search and been unlucky so far on one thing. How are V1, V2, V3, V4 rated with the scale that has negative numbers like -2.0, -3.5 and so on?


----------



## Army_Deej

if u had teeth with cavities (that were filled) and stuff like that, would you get docked for that or something when you do the medical??


----------



## tabernac

How about the Air Force? Do you need PERFECT vision, or what? And will Lasik ever be exepted in the Air Force?


----------



## combat_medic

It's not about being in the Air Force, it's about being a pilot. To be a pilot, you need V1 uncorrected vision. No surgery, no glasses, no contacts, nothing. NO corrections. ZERO. If you do not have that, then there is nothing you can do about it, and you cannot be a pilot in the CF. 

This question has been asked a dozen times in the past few months alone, and answering it repeatedly is starting to get tiresome. Please do a search next time as this has been posted ad nauseum.


----------



## Alex

Don't quote me onthis, but I'm pretty sure pilot and aerospace controller are the trades where you need to have really good vision in the airforce- pilots must have perfect vision.

Also, Combat_medic, sorry to pester you, but I have something like -4.00 in each eye. Would that fall into a V3 or a V4 category? I'm just wondering out of curiosity- it's not a big deal for me, because I'm actually more interested in some ofthe support trades which accept a V4 than the combat trades. Thanks


----------



## Army_Deej

you need V1 vision to go into the airforce....I don't think that can even get eye surgery.  You just have to have great eye sight.


----------



## combat_medic

Alex: I think -4.00 is about a V2 or V3, but I'm not certain. However, I know someone in combat arms with a -5.00 correction, so you shouldn't have TOO many difficulties.


----------



## Bert

DEEJ

That eye specification (V1 category) may be for airforce pilots only.   All MOCs in the military have medical and physical criteria though.
Almost all airforce MOCs do not require the same level of eye classification as pilots.


----------



## Garbageman

Bert said:
			
		

> DEEJ
> 
> That eye specification (V1 category) may be for airforce pilots only.   All MOCs in the military have medical and physical criteria though.
> Almost all airforce MOCs do not require the same level of eye classification as pilots.


Indeed, pilots require 20/20 uncorrected, and without any laser.  Only other Air Force trade that MAY require that is Air Navigator (it used to anyway, but I think the standards have changed recently).


----------



## Army_Deej

That is what I meant when I said that the airforce needs V1 vision.  Sorry I didn't make that more clear.


----------



## FredDaHead

combat_medic said:
			
		

> Alex: I think -4.00 is about a V2 or V3, but I'm not certain. However, I know someone in combat arms with a -5.00 correction, so you shouldn't have TOO many difficulties.



Sorry to resurrect such an old thread.. Anyways, I was rejected from the reserve infantry and I'm -4.00 and -4.25. (V4) However, I'd forgotten to take off my contacts until I was at the recruiting office and since I was from out of town (at the time) they had me do the test right away regardless, so that might be it.

Anyways, can anyone shed some light on this? It's kind of annoying to not know.


----------



## INGm

Hi there all.  My friend told me that in order to get into infantry, they require good eyesight, is that true?  For my medical test, after reading the first letter w/o my glasses, I couldn't read anything else after that.  Maybe this is why I am not getting a call to get recruited.  Someone please let me know, thanks.


----------



## Scott

I am a -5 in my worst eye and I got in, not saying that hasn't changed though.

Your best bet is to go and talk to a Recruiter, the only way you'll really be able to tell is to see them and do their vision test.

Good Luck.


----------



## combat_medic

You need reasonably good vision without your glasses. This does not mean 20/20 vision, but you can't be legally blind either. However, if the only thing you can read on an eye chart is the great big "E" at the top, then you probably won't have a snowball's chance in he|| of getting into the infantry, and will likely not be able to get into the army at all.


----------



## INGm

I can only read the big E, and the rest I can't.  Shouldn't they have failed me on that for the medical exam? instead of passing me and placing me on the merit list and getting my hopes up.


----------



## qor556

combat_medic said:
			
		

> You need reasonably good vision without your glasses. This does not mean 20/20 vision, but you can't be legally blind either. However, if the only thing you can read on an eye chart is the great big "E" at the top, then you probably won't have a snowball's chance in he|| of getting into the infantry, and will likely not be able to get into the army at all.



Well thats not exactly true either... with me they said if my eyesight was that bad then i couldn't go infantry and would forced to be a clerk or something of that nature.


----------



## George Wallace

If you wear corrective lenses (Glasses) and can pass the Eye Test, you will have no worries.   Your vision will have to be extremely poor--ie. blind, to fail on enrollment.

This question has been asked and answered several times today alone.

GW


----------



## Michael OLeary

Without my glasses, I can't read anything past the "E", and haven't been able to for the 25 years I've been in the Infantry. You don't need to read read any of the chart unaided, the question becomes how much correction you do need and what vision category that gives you.


----------



## INGm

OK thanks for clarifying everything guys.  Wow 25 years of bad vision, wouldn't it have been a good idea to get refractive surgery?


----------



## George Wallace

Check out the threads on Laser surgery.  There is one on the US Army giving free surgery for their troops and another on Laser Surgery and if you can get into the Air Force or CF.

Seek and you will find.

Gw


----------



## combat_medic

OK, let's clarify a few things.

1. To get into the infantry you must have a visual category of V3. This means you must have no worse 6/120 (20/400) vision in either eye, uncorrected. Corrected, you must have 6/6 (20/20) in your better eye, and no less than 6/9 (20/30) in the other.

Refs: http://www.dnd.ca/health/policies/med_standards/pdf/Engraph/cfp154_annexAappen_e.pdf

2. Legal Blindness is when a person's best-corrected vision is 6/60 (20/200) or worse. 
(Legal Blindness as defined in Blind Persons Regulations, Consolidated Regulations of Canada 1978, Chapter 371)

3. In a typical Snellen eye chart such as this one: http://faculty.plattsburgh.edu/wendy.braje/424/snellen.jpg  which is often what is used by the military, the top letter "E" is at 6/60 (20/200). So, depending on if you can read it with each eye independantly, and depending what you scored on your corrected vision, you may have a chance of getting infantry. 

So, if your corrected vision is 20/200 in your best eye, or worse, that you are legally blind. This means that you can qualify as a legally blind person with the Canadian National Institute for the blind (CNIB) and are eligible for certain concessions afforded to persons with disabilities (more information here: http://www.cnib.ca/divisions/nfllrd/services/concessions/list.htm )

All that being said, I would highly recommend, if you can afford it, to get laser correction. Vision that bad can cause a LOT of problems for you in the military, particularly if you're in a combat arms unit. 

EDITED - removed the mistake, sorry for the confusion.


----------



## PhilipJFry

combat_medic said:
			
		

> 2. Legal Blindness is when a person's best-corrected vision is 6/60 (20/200) or worse. Which means you can be legally blind in the combat arms... funny enough.
> (Legal Blindness as defined in Blind Persons Regulations, Consolidated Regulations of Canada 1978, Chapter 371)
> 
> So, if your uncorrected vision is 20/200 in your best eye, or worse, that you are legally blind. This means that you can qualify as a legally blind person with the Canadian National Institute for the blind (CNIB) and are eligible for certain concessions afforded to persons with disabilities (more information here: http://www.cnib.ca/divisions/nfllrd/services/concessions/list.htm )



You can't be legally blind in the combat arms! Of course not... You just said that legal blindness is when someone has a *corrected* vision of 6/60 or worse. Even with glasses, this person can just read the big E of the chart. This doesn't meet the 6/6 and 6/9 standards of corrected vision for infantry...

I just thought for a moment that I was blind, like maybe millions of other people in Canada.


----------



## Love793

RMO ISSUE


----------



## the 48th regulator

Just aim for the centre of mass, you'll be ok from there.  

tess


----------



## kincanucks

Before somebody goes out and performs surgery on themselves perhaps the mods could lock medical question threads?  That way we can put the pretend medical experts out of business.  Just a thought.


----------



## Scott

Kincanucks, I think that people were just pointing out that the issues of refractive surgery has been addressed many times before and that it doesn't need to be raised again. Having said that, you have a point, not many of us are qualified to be metering out medical advice.

The bottom line is that we have the RMO and the CFRC Med Staff for a reason, the best advice is *always* to call your local CFRC and speak to them, they'll get you going in the right direction.

Good luck.


----------



## P Kaye

I heard once that infantry is one of only a few trades in the military in which you can be colour blind.  One of the guys at my old unit was colour blind.


----------



## Scott

When they found that I had a red/green deficiency I thought that for sure I was hooped but they came back and told me that it was acceptable in the Infantry. Whether they were talking from their ass I have no clue but I ended up Infantry for 3 years. I don't know if it affected me or not, my deficiency is pretty minimal.

Once again, speaking to the Recruiters will get you the straight answers.


----------



## Love793

The problem is, RECRUITERS WON'T TOUCH MEDICAL ISSUES.  RMO has the final say.  Check with RMO.


----------



## combat_medic

To the best of my knowledge, you can have certain colour deficiencies in the infantry, and a couple other trades. Trades like Artillery and Engineer require colour vision though. 

All the CF Medical Standards information is available here: http://www.dnd.ca/health/policies/engraph/med_standards_home_e.asp?Lev1=7&Lev2=3 and, as was mentioned, this information is only a guide - CFRC will have the answers, so please contact them.


----------



## Scott

Love793, the CFRC is a starting point, that's all anyone is trying to say here. 

Anyway, I think that the questions have been answered pretty well here. If anyone has new info to share PM one of the Staff and we'll unlock it.


----------



## Lebanese Canadian

Vision V5 which is unacceptable is legally blind?Like how bad is it? -7,-8,-9?


----------



## PhilipJFry

No, V5 is not legally blind although it's not good at all... To give an example, I have a myopia of -5.5 and I qualified barely for V3. V5 is given when the candidate does not qualify for V3 AND the refractive error is worse than 7.0 dioptres spherical equivalent in the better eye. So -8 would be V5 but not -7. And that's only for the non-aircrew trades. With V5, the only solution I can think of is the laser operation.


----------



## sm0ke

I've looked in a few places, couldn't find a solid answer to this -   Does anyone know what the threshold is between v3 and v4?   I realise v4 is the 'cut off' so to speak for anyone wishing to become a member of the combat arms.   Or, does anyone know where the v1-v5 scale can be viewed? 

--Edit-- Found it
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/16801/post-99436.html#msg99436

Thanks =)


----------



## LL

Hi
I would really appreciate if anyone could tell me where a 40/20 eyesight level is on the v1-v5 scale. Is it good enough for every trade except piloting?


----------



## PaulD

I checked out sm0ke's link for the V1-V5 classification standards and I have a question.  My corrected visual acuity is 6/6 and 6/7.5 and uncorrected visual acuity for the right eye is 6/120 and for my left eye is 15/400. Does the 15/400 automatically put me in the V4 category, or is there any leeway to the classifications.  Thanks!


----------



## PhilipJFry

When I did the vision test, I only had to be able to read the first line on the chart to be V3.
ie. the big E on top... not very hard. If you can't read that, you are V4.
And if your prescription is worse than +-7, it's V5 and that means no enrollment...


----------



## Lebanese Canadian

man im worried about this test,my vision was like -7    2 yrs ago


----------



## dearryan

I am applying for a communications postion in the Air Force, and I have a strong perscription. I think it is around -7. This scale V1-V5 does this apply across the board? Or do certain trades (non infantry) have a lower sight requirement? This is a non air crew position, I obviously understand as to why one would need good sight when applying for A/C. Should I be getting them "zapped" prior to my medical (just got my aptitude exam date ).

Ryan
(Vancouver)


----------



## D-n-A

The eye test is the same no matter what trade or service you go into. Each trade has its own medical standards though,ie you must be V1-V3 to get into combat arms, if your V4 your out of luck. Also, if you get LASIK done, your need to be tested 6 months after the procedure I believe. Search around the forums, its been asked an answered before.


----------



## dearryan

THis may be a really stupid question......

But the vision test is done with my contacts out right??? My corrected vision does not matter....correct?


----------



## D-n-A

You do the eye test without corrective lenses(glasses and contacts), than you do the test again wearing corrective leneses.


----------



## dearryan

So how do I know if my corrected vision will sufice in my selected trade? I mean prior to going for the medical.

thanks

Ryan


----------



## AmmoTech90

The un-corrected vision is what matters normally.

Here is how they figure out your Vx

http://www.forces.gc.ca/health/policies/med_standards/pdf/Engraph/cfp154_annexAappen_e.pdf

Here is what each trade needs

http://www.forces.gc.ca/health/policies/med_standards/pdf/engraph/cfp154_annexEappen12_e.pdf


----------



## canadianblue

Sorry for hijacking this thread here, but I actaully have a question as well. My optomotrist told me I am a V3, however my vision got "one step" worse in my left eye. My question is if it gets worse to the point were my eyes are V4 or V5 and if I am in the infantry allready would it be possible that I would be kicked out whether it be fulltime or reserves?


----------



## dearryan

huge thanks to Ammo tech!!!!!!!!

That is exactly what I wanted to see (pardon the pun). It would appear my trade only goes by corrected vision. It has a V4 designation. I intend in getting laser corrective surgery ASAP however I just dont want it to slow the process down any further. I was instructed that there is a certian waiting period after u have had the laser surgery. Please correct me if I am wrong in my understanding of the chart. My trade is 226 Aerospace Telecommunications.

thanks

Ryan


----------



## Jamphone

That's a V2. As far as I know, pilot is the only trade that requires V1. Combat units accept as poor as V3.


----------



## SeanPaul_031

To qualify for sniper you need V1 as well I assume?


----------



## LL

Thanks a lot.


----------



## fir_na_tine

Jamphone said:
			
		

> Combat units accept as poor as V3.



Just out of curiosity, and sorry to bother you, do you by chance know what are the eyesight numbers are for V3?


----------



## Jamphone

The prescription required to pass seems to vary. Two people with -4 eyesight do not nessacarily see the same without glasses, one could qualify as V3 and the other could not. However, as a rule of thumb from what I've been told by those who've been accepted/rejected: If you're better than -4, nothing to worry about, you'll make V3. I'm -5 and I made it in. However, I only know of one other person with eyesight as poor as mine who made the cut. I know of -4.5 who have failed the test. However, if you're like a friend of mine who has -8, you might want to look at another trade.


----------



## fir_na_tine

Thanks for all of your help! 

I don't think that I'm to bad off in regards to my eyesight, I just wanted to make sure that I wasn't going to be severely limiting myself in regards to trades and the like.

Thanks again!


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs

Whatever happened to the  /20 and /8 systems?


----------



## SeanPaul_031

BeadWindow said:
			
		

> Why would you presume that and say it like you know something?Ears open mouth off.



WTF is wrong with you? Could you not see that I was posting that as a question? I wrote "I assume" for the same reasons why I would assume that you need V1 eyesight to be a pilot. Again, it was a QUESTION hence the QUESTION MARK. 

Ears open mouth off? Here Ill rearrange that for you. Brain on.


----------



## Jamphone

The big E on the chart should be 6/60. They want 6/120, so I'm not sure how the doctor figures that part out, but I'm sure they have some system. If you can see the big E, squinting or not, you'll pass. (I squinted   )

Roughly 6/120 is -4, but like I explained before, perscription is relative and does not translate to the /20 feet /6 metres system well.


----------



## fir_na_tine

Jamphone said:
			
		

> The big E on the chart should be 6/60. They want 6/120, so I'm not sure how the doctor figures that part out, but I'm sure they have some system. If you can see the big E, squinting or not, you'll pass. (I squinted   )
> 
> Roughly 6/120 is -4, but like I explained before, perscription is relative and does not translate to the /20 feet /6 metres system well.



Sweet! I can read all the way to the 4th line! I'm so passing that!   ;D


----------



## dearryan

hi there guys,

In response to Jamphone's post of:"However, if you're like a friend of mine who has -8, you might want to look at another trade". I believe you might not want to find another trade, but more so another career. Or consider some refractive surgery. I had my /PT/interview yesterday. I was also supposed to complete the medical at the same time. However the med staff PO looked at my persciption and said."we have a problem". This is due to the fact that I have a -7.25 persription. He clearly showed me the policy that states anything over -7.00 diopters (something like that) is V5. No enrollment in ANY trade. I decided not to do my medical at that time, but to get the refractive surgery done ASAP (scheduled for end of month as on this morn). The wait time assuming that there is no complications is 3 months not 6. Your doc will have to sign off on a form (Request for Medical Information, refractive Surgery) stating that there are no restrictions or follow-up requirement, at the 3 month point...no sooner or they (CF) will not even look at you. Currently there are (according to the Med staff) only two trades that are NOT available to persons having had laser surgery, they are PILOT, and COMBAT DIVER. I was informed this is due to the pressures on the eye at these two pretty extreme MOCS. After talking to 3 very credible surgeons, the omission of these two jobs doesn't make a whole lot of sense due to the fact that refractive surgery does not change the structural integrity of the eye what so ever. When laser eye surgery first came out the CF did not recognize it at all, in fact you could be found unfit if you had had it done prior to applying. Of coarse they had no solid research on the subject as it was a new technology. Now they not only will allow it, but many of the black listed MOCs are now eligible (Air Navigator). Maybe one day Pilots will be allowed as well. 

Hope this helps anyone considering refractive surgery. 

Later 

Ryan


----------



## scottyeH?

I'm forsure going into SigOp or Infantry. I was wonder I don't know how bad my eyes are acording to the V Scales, I think I -1 in both eyes.
I was just wondering if you can go to BMQ and after your BMQ is completed get LASIK surgery or will the recruiters just tell you to come back after your surgery and the required 6month wait?

Thanks.


----------



## dearryan

SottyeH,

If you have permission from your CO you can have laser eye correction done after you have completed Basic (as I was informed by CF med staff). However -1 is not very much of a perscription. I am pretty certain that you would be acceptable for both of those trades w/ your vision. I saw your age in your profile....as I have researched this surgery extensively (having it done at end of month) your age might hamper you getting LASIK done for a few more years yet. Many docs like to wait (suggested) until your early 20's. The chart is available somewhere on this site (i used it)do a search, check your trades requirements, and have your civi eye doc match it to the V scale. Thats what I did. Found out I'm V5. 

FYI....the required wait/recovery period is 3 months (minimum). But if you wanted to wait 6 go nuts. I sure as heck wouldn't you wait long enough as is. 

Later

Ryan


----------



## scottyeH?

Yes, I know your supposed to wait till your the age of 18(turning 18 in Oct) and going to an eye doctor to make sure your eyes have matured fully(the most important part), before getting the surgery. I'm handing in my application on Monday, and all going well and IF get selected for BMQ for the Fall, It wouldn't be till about December/January when I would go ahead with surgery.

btw: I'm required to wear my glasses/contacts when I drive. And know i think of it I'm almost nearing a -1.8, if that gives anyone an idea.

Thanks.


P.S. Good Luck with the surgery. I hear it's worth every penny!


----------



## aesop081

dearryan said:
			
		

> ..... Currently there are (according to the Med staff) only two trades that are NOT available to persons having had laser surgery, they are PILOT, and COMBAT DIVER.



Combat diver is not a trade.....just so there is no confusion.

Also, whoever told you that the restriction is due to pressure on the eye ( speaking for pilots) is out to lunch IMHO.   The pressure on the pilot's eye up front in a CP-140 is no different than the pressure on my eyes and i'm 8 feet behind the pilot ( i require only V3 and i can get laser eye surgery with certain short-term restrictions afterwards).   The vision standards are the same for all pilots ( as it stands now) wether they fly fast jets, helicopters or multi-engine types.

This has been dicussed at lenght in the air force forum.   The reasoning behind the restriction on laser eye surgery has been discussed there with some good ideas on this being proposed.   Suggest you take a read as a few pilots put their $0.02 in that thread.


----------



## dearryan

aesop081,

I just might have a read. This info was word for word from a "PA" at the recruiting center. I thought Combat Diver sounded like a new one! 
But i most certainaly will read the other forum.

R


----------



## aesop081

dearryan said:
			
		

> aesop081,
> 
> I just might have a read. This info was word for word from a "PA" at the recruiting center. I thought Combat Diver sounded like a new one!
> But i most certainaly will read the other forum.
> 
> R



Combat diver is a specialty course offered to 043 combat engineers only.

The vision requirements for aircrew is something that generates alot of myths, to which medical personel are not immune.  Laser eye surgery is a relatively new issue for the CF to deal with and as time goes on, i have no doubt that the policy will evolve.


----------



## jr352

Not sure if this is the best place to post this question, but here goes...

Anyone know current policy on laser corrective surgery for OT to SAR tech? 

I'm aware that for "other aircrew" it is acceptable. But I'm also told that for Clearance Diver and such  MOC's it is exclusive. SAR tech entails diving duties also, but I can't seem to find anything that specifically restricts entry into this ( SAR) trade due to laser correction. 

I'm a V-3 and considering OT to this trade if surgery can get me to meet the Med Cat (SAR tech is V-2).

Thanks


----------



## dearryan

jr352,

   It is also my goal to do SAR tech! A physician at the recruiting center has put in a call to the cheif warrant of that trade for me inquiring about this....he should get back to me soon. I will pass the info on.

Later

R


----------



## old medic

VISION CATEGORY AND ACUITY

Army.ca currently has over 20 threads regarding vision categories, refractions and minimum categories.
Usually, these take the form of "I have ____ vision. Can I still be a infanteer/pilot/diver"?
or  "I have _____ vision, what is my category? Can I still be a _______"?

Here is a short guide to help you answer your own questions on vision categories without starting
another new thread.

If you currently wear prescribed eyewear, you will need to bring both your glasses and a copy of
your most recent eyewear prescription to the testing.

An visual acuity test is a part of every recruiting medical. The result of this exam is expressed by
a vision category. The vision category is only one part of the medical category. It is expressed
as being V1, V2, V3, V4 or V5.  The V stands for Vision.  V1 is for good acuity, while a rating of
V5 would be very poor.  To be enrolled, you must be V4 or above, as the V5 category does not 
meet the common enrolment standard.

There is also a CV category for  Colour Vision. If your interested in colour vision, try this forum:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/37585.0.html

To see what each military occupation requires for vision (and other categories), check here:
http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/pd/cfp-pfc-154/pdf/AN-Eapp1-eng.pdf

There are actually two acuity tests. A test for distance acuity that everyone must complete,
and a test for near vision that only Pilots, Tac Hel Obs and SAR techs must complete in addition
to distance testing. 

The near vision testing for those three occupations is only conducted by  ophthalmologists, 
ophthalmic technicians, or optometrists.  Near vision is determined using "TIMES ROMAN" type 
and is assessed at reading distance (30-50 cm) and at 100 cm. The 100 cm distance is important 
in the aircraft cockpit and similar environments and for users of CRT displays.


> For further details on vision testing for air crew trades, see this document (March 2008):
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=69305.0;attach=25147



The distance vision testing that everyone must take can be conducted at the CFRC or any 
Medical Inspection Room. It can be done two ways.  Using a projector that displays slides,
or using a standard eye chart on the wall. 


The results of the distance acuity test will fit into one of these categories from the Medical
Standards Manual:


GRADEBETTER EYE Uncorrected OTHER EYE UncorrectedBETTER EYE CorrectedOTHER EYE CorrectedV16/6up to 6/9N/AN/AV2up to 6/18up to 6/18     OR 6/66/9 up to 6/12up to 6/30  V3up to 6/60up to 6/606/66/9V4Worse than 6/60Worse than 6/606/96/60


V5This grading is assigned to those whose visual acuity is worse than the V4 grading or when the refractive error exceeds plus or minus 7.00 dioptres (+/- 7.00 D) spherical equivalent in the better eye regardless of the uncorrected distant vision.​

*NOTE 1:* Those who do not meet the V1 standard of uncorrected visual acuity must have
a (current) refractive error measured.

*NOTE 2:* The spherical equivalent is equal to: (cylinder/2) + sphere.

*NOTE 3:* An ophthalmologist must examine (fundoscopy) those whose refractive error
exceeds plus or minus 7.00 dioptres (+/- 7.00 D) spherical equivalent in either
eye to rule out any complications.

Testing procedure from CFP-154:

3. The procedure for testing visual acuity is as follows:
     a. vision for each eye is tested separately, with the other eye occluded (covered); and
     b. candidates must not be allowed to squeeze their eyelids or to posture their head as an aid to vision.

4. The visual acuity for each eye is recorded as a fraction, using the number 6 as the numerator, and, for the
denominator, the number of the lowest (smallest letters) line on the chart which can be read without error.
Thus, if the lowest line which the subject can read bears the number 9, visual acuity for that eye is 6/9. The
grading of distant visual acuity is presented in Appendix 1.

5. When uncorrected vision is below acceptable standards, the possibility of correction to normal shall be
tested with the candidate's own spectacles. If correction to acceptable standards is not possible by these
means, the candidate shall be referred for the opinion of a qualified ophthalmologist.

Some Explanation

Acuity is represented as a fraction, with the distance at which you are standing being the numerator (top part of fraction).
Not all eye charts are the same. Standard Snellen charts have you stand a distance of 20 feet back and express the fraction
as 20/x. Metric charts (like the CF charts) have you stand a distance of 6 meters back. (6.09 meters is actually 
20 feet) and express the fraction as 6/x. Note that there are charts that specify a test distance of only 4 meters (4/x). 
Likewise there are Snellen charts that specify a testing distance of 10 feet. Examiners should be familiar with the 
chart they are using.

The bottom number of the fraction represents the distance that the average eye can see the letters on a certain line 
of the eye chart. For example, the line marked 6/30 should be visable to the average eye at a distance of 30 meters.

Here is how the fractions equate:


METRICSNELLEN6/320/106/4.520/156/620/206/7.520/256/920/306/1220/406/1520/506/3020/1006/6020/200

REFRACTION vs. CATEGORY

Occasionally a thread pops up with someone asking something similar to "I have a -1.25 refraction, 
what vision category will I have"?

Answer: We can't really tell you with any great accuracy. The two things are only loosely related. This is why we 
ask for a refraction along with your acuity. The reverse is also true.  We can't take your acuity score 
and accurately predict your refraction. 

The refraction is only useful regarding correction of the lens. It does not tell us enough about your 
visual acuity. for example, you might need a -xx.x lens correction, but numerous other eye problems
(opaqueness, retina) can have a big bearing on your acuity.

You might be able to use the chart below as a rough guide. Be warned it works best for myopia 
(nearsightedness) because hyperopic (farsighted) people can focus and compensate for a certain 
amount of their prescription. 


FractionEstimated Prescription6/3​N/A​6/4.5​N/A​6/6​N/A to -0.25​6/9​-0.50​6/12​-0.75​6/15​-1.00 to -1.25​6/30​-1.75 to -2.00​6/60​-2.00 to -2.50​

TERMS:

Accommodation    - Process where the eye increases optical power to maintain a clear focus on an object
Astigmatism         - The cornea or the lens of the eye is not perfectly spherical.
Axis                     - The direction of a Cylinder correction in a refraction. Expressed in degrees from 1 to 180.
Cornea                - The transparent front part of the eye that covers the iris, pupil, and anterior chamber
Cycloplegia (Cycloplegic) - Paralysis of the ciliary muscle in the eye, affecting the ability to focus.
Cylinder               - The secondary correction of the lens in a refraction. See Axis above. 
Diopter                - A unit of measurement of the optical power of a lense. 
dv                       - Distance Vision
Hyperopia (Hyperopic) - farsighted. Usually a convex lense with a positive diopter. 
Myopia (Myopic)         - nearsighted. Usuallly a concave lense with a negative diopter.
nv                             - Near Vision
OD (oculus dexter)      - the right eye
OS (oculus sinister)    - the left eye
OU                            - both eyes
PL or Plano                - No refractive error
Refractive Error (Refraction) usually expressed in Diopters
Retina                      - Back of the eye containing the photoreceptor cells (rods and cones) which convert light into nervous signals.
Sphere                    - The spherical error in a refraction. The Main part of a lens correction. Expressed in + or - diopters.
Visual acuity             - The ability to see and discriminate a certain size target at a specified distance. 


SUGGESTED READING:
http://www.yorku.ca/eye/toc.htm


Please PM me with errors or corrections.

_<edit: Updated to reflect standard changes effective 24 June 2005>_


----------



## x-grunt

Excellent info. Thanks for the effort in putting this together.


----------



## ericM

so if you're under -7 you're a V5? and V5 has no employment opportunities at all?


----------



## kincanucks

ericM said:
			
		

> so if you're under -7 you're a V5? and V5 has no employment opportunities at all?



If it is determined that you are a V5, then you will not meet the Common Enrolment Medical Standards and you will not be enrolled and there is not one military occupation that will accept a V5 so if a serving member is a V5 they will be medically released.


----------



## canadianblue

I'm just wondering if anybody knows of any methods to improve vision without have to resort to LASIK eye surgery. My last check up I was V3, but my vision in my one eye got a little bit worse. Does anybody know of anyways to naturally improve vision???


----------



## kincanucks

Futuretrooper said:
			
		

> I'm just wondering if anybody knows of any methods to improve vision without have to resort to LASIK eye surgery. My last check up I was V3, but my vision in my one eye got a little bit worse. Does anybody know of anyways to naturally improve vision???



Goggle search and be careful there are a lot of scams out there:

http://www.google.ca/search?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8&rls=GGLD,GGLD:2005-02,GGLD:en&q=improve+you+vision+naturally


----------



## dearryan

Hello all....

Just an update as to how refractive surgery stands with SAR tech trade. I received an email from a senior physicians assistant regarding SARs position, this is a quote from the email:

"I received word from Ottawa as follows: refractive surgery does not restrict
SAR Techs. As long as the applicant is no worse than V2. The individual
would be checked out at the Career Medical Review.....etc."

It goes on to list names of contacts in Ottawa, which i wont post on the internet. 

I hope this helps for all of us "blind" (soon not to be) CF wannabes! My suggestion, save up a couple grand and get em "zapped".

Ryan


----------



## Fry

I could see the big E and part of the second line with one eye, and the big E wiht my other. This would be what on this "V scale" ?


----------



## coors

would anyone happen to know what Category G, O, A are as per the med cat? I know the others but cannot find wha these stand for. Thanks


----------



## kincanucks

G=Geographical
O=Occupational
A=Air Factor.


----------



## Pieman

Is this the current updated standard as of June '05?   There is a difference between what is written here about the V3 cutoff:




> V3 (See Note) 6/120 6/120 6/6 6/9



vs. what is written here: http://www.dnd.ca/health/policies/med_standards/pdf/Engraph/cfp154_annexAappen_e.pdf

Which has 





> V3 6/60 6/60 6/6 6/9



Which is correct? From what I am reading about 6/60 would be better than 6/120?

Thanks.


----------



## kincanucks

Pieman said:
			
		

> Is this the current updated standard as of June '05?   There is a difference between what is written here about the V3 cutoff:
> 
> 
> vs. what is written here: http://www.dnd.ca/health/policies/med_standards/pdf/Engraph/cfp154_annexAappen_e.pdf
> 
> Which has
> Which is correct? From what I am reading about 6/60 would be better than 6/120?
> 
> Thanks.



The current standard is effective approximately 24 Jun 05.


----------



## old medic

The original post has now been updated to reflect the changes in the Vision standards effective 24 June 2005.

OM


----------



## dearryan

I could see the big E and part of the second line with one eye, and the big E wiht my other. This would be what on this "V scale" ? 
[/quote]



fry,

Seriously man....ask a eye doctor.

Ryan


----------



## Fry

seriously, I did. He said no problem.


----------



## Spazz

I got glasses about a year ago and they are a very week prescription. I just got my drivers license about a week ago and I passed the eye test (I dont need glasses to drive). So do you think i will pass the canadian forces eye test without glasses when i go in in a couple weeks? Just curious.


----------



## scottyeH?

I'm pretty sure your a safe bet, but take your glasses and wear them anyways because your eyes are only going to get worst from here...


----------



## Prophet

Thanks so much that answered so many questions i had


----------



## bgc_fan

I guess this is a good a place as any to ask, but with the changes in the V3 category (from 6/120 to 6/60) what happens to those who were V3 at the old standard and are now V4? Obviously I'm asking because I have 6/120. I had asked an optometrist on base and he said that nothing would change (other than being unable to take V3 courses), and that I wouldn't be kicked out or anything. OTOH, when I talked to one of the people in medical records, he mentionned that I may stay in the occupation (ENGR) or undergo a COT and change occupations. So... the question is when do I know the latter might happen? I'm still in training (awaiting Phase 3), so I'd hate to find out in the middle of the course that I'm getting kicked out.
I mean, technically I no longer fulfill the requirements of the MOC.

I figure I can't be the only one this applies to.


----------



## twistidnick

OK I'm just in the proses of applying to the 21 svc. But there is one thing i am dreading, the eye exam. I know for a fact i have bad eyes but i have a pretty fair shot and i managed to get my drivers licence. any ways could any one explane  what they do for the eye exam and what the vision requirements are for the CF 

thank you, nick


----------



## Inch

Do you wear glasses to correct your vision? If yes, then you'll be fine. Lot's of people wear glasses in the CF, some trades are more restrictive than others, but you should be fine for the Service Battalion. 

If you don't wear glasses and your eyesight is bad, I figured this would go without saying, but, go to the optometrist and get some glasses.


----------



## George Wallace

Being a NP to these forums we will give you some hints, before we start branding you a FNG.  We have a Search Function that is very useful in answering your questions, as they have been asked hundreds of times before (and seriously are getting quite tiring, especially if they were answered only last week.) and are all on file.

Try looking in these Forums for hints on how to use this site and some of the more common protocols:

Conduct:  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

Medical info: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/31888.0.html 

Recruiting process: http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,35.0.html


----------



## twistidnick

thanx for the answers and i will use the search engine next time

thanx again


----------



## dearryan

by the way welcome to the forums. One thing that I dont think is posted in recent "eye" threads is to bring a copy of a current eye glass perscription with you to your medical. The first thing the PA said to me was if I had one or not. Search away.

R


----------



## speedone

Hey Gents,

Dont mean to drag on the eye thing but what about having one eye with limited vision? It's not my aiming eye and I passed my drivers licsense test with no problems. My right eye also compensates for the loss of the left. Thanks for any feedback.

--Ev


----------



## Donut

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/31590/post-225111.html#msg225111

should answer all your questions

DF


----------



## speedone

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Ghost Snake

Well, I did all my testing last week and everything went great, except for the eye exam.   I'm going for infantry, but they told me my eyes were borderline v3/v4.  I had to get them checked at an optometrist, which I did, but I'm not sure if they are good enough or not.  I sent the paper work to my recruiter, but I kind of want to know now if my eyes are good enough or not.  In my right eye I got 20/400 (6/120), which is the requirement I believe.  But in my left eye I got 10/400 (3/120?) which doesnt make it.  Do I need to have both my eyes meet or exceed 6/120 or is just one okay?  My corrected vision by the way was 6/6.  I did try to search for this, so dont get pissed if you've heard this before.


----------



## Infanteer

So are you a ghost or a snake?


----------



## Ghost Snake

A snake that tries to be like a ghost.  All quiet and stealthy and invisible.


----------



## Infanteer

Nice answer.


----------



## x-grunt

Here's a link to a post that has specs for visual acuity.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/31590/post-233463.html#msg233463

6/120 is V4 under the revised standards. You need 6/60 or better to be V3. I know there are some variables that will modify this but I have no idea how that works. The recruiter will have to let you know what's up for you.


----------



## SoF

If your eyes are that "bad" just get glasses and no more worries eh.


----------



## D-n-A

SoF said:
			
		

> If your eyes are that "bad" just get glasses and no more worries eh.



... that won't make a difference.

If your uncorrected vision doesn't meet the requirement for V3, your be V4 or worse. Even if your vision is perfect with corrective lenses.


Ghost Snake, I got the same thing on my medical(borderling V3/V4), so I coulden't go combat arms, so I went signals.


----------



## koss78a

I have good vision with my glasses on and without , vision is abit unclear for some items or small objects in the distance.
I assume as long your vision with glasses on you can get most of the military jobs no problems except for pilot?
Do lots of military personal wear glasses?


----------



## Dog

Just a suggestion, but if the military is REALLY the thing you want to do with your life, it might be a good idea to look into a reputable laser eye surgery clinic. 

You're vision (10/400) is positively horrible. Laser-eye surgery would definitely help push you under the limit.


----------



## Ghost Snake

Well, thanks for all the replies guys.  I got the call from the recruiter today, and it looks like my eyes arent good enough for infantry, V4.  So it looks like I'm going for laser surgery.  Kind of a dissapointment.  Well, a lot actually.  But I guess its better to get it now, than having to take a few months off or something to do it once I'm actually in the army.  Hopefully it wont take too long to get it done.


----------



## Caesar416

Ghost Snake, if it's possible, could you keep us informed about your surgery? I consider doing the same so I'd like an output from someone that just did it. TY!

BTW: Are you the same Ghost Snake from a board called ASC?


----------



## Hansol

regarding eye surgery:

I got mine blasted last year, and so far its worked out for the best. I used to be -7.50d and now i'm 20/20. from what i've been told you have to wait at LEAST 6 months after the surgery, and i don't think you can be accepted until a year-long wiated period has been up. And seeing as mine is up nov 26, i am applying (once again) and am stoked. Any other questions regarding eye shit just fire em my way -Cameron


----------



## q3x

im looking at joining the reserves and im a tad bit confused as to what one im actually under. this is what my eye doctor gave me for prescription.
      Sphere  Cyl    Axis
OD-1.25     -1.00  110
OS-1.50     -.25    70
 he also told me that its 20/150, and i looked at the chart and thats between V3 and V4, so does anyone know exactly what i would be. it would help me out alot because then i would know what trades are avalible for me.
thank you.


----------



## Dog

Well, I'll give you a quick look at how the laser eye surgery went for me;

My vision was a not-too-bad -2.75d (roughly 20/100) when I decided to get them set aflame. I opted for the more expensive "WaveFront PRK" procedure... at the the time I seem to recall it was a cool $3000. If you are unaware of the different options regarding laser-eye surgery.... www.focuseye.com is where I got mine.

Anyway, that was on November 3rd of last year... I have had a handful of follow up appointments, and a fews bottles of steroidal drops dripped into my eyes... 6 months after I got it done, my vision went hazy. I was told that I developed scar tissue on the surface of my eye. After another type of treatment, things cleared up, and my vision stabilized to a very respectable 20/15... better than the average. Things have been just peachy ever since, my final follow up appointment is on November 3rd.

Now, when I did my vision test for the CF, they only test you for 20/20 vision. I passed it easily, and probably could have scored even better were I given the opportunity. 

 I spoke with the doctor and he told me that as long as you have a scheduled follow-up appointmentwith your eye doctor, your medical will not be sent to Borden. He said that many guys get their eyes done at a doctor who only schedules a couple appointments in the following 3 months of the surgery, and then when the CF screens you for vision, some of the candidates who went to those "Cheaper doctors" fail the test, and it turns out their eyes were not as good as they were originally told they were, or that there is a problem that wasn't fixed in the first place. He said I was lucky to have gotten a good surgeon, because he's seen alot of work done by bad ones.. He told me there is absolutely no problem with laser-eye surgery for people applying to the infantry, but that as long as you still have an appointment scheduled you are considered as being "treated by a specialist" and as such, you are not medically fit for service. I was told that my medical file would be sitting at the CFRC until I brought in a declaration from my surgeon stating that I've passed their standards. As soon as I brought that declaration in, my file would be sent out that afternoon.

Personally, despite the expense, despite the amount of time it takes for an eye to completely recover from that type of surgery, despite the inconvience, and despite the risks (yes there are risks) I would do it again in a heartbeat. And I'm not a person to plug a particular company, but I attribute my excellent results to my eye-care centre... it wasn't cheap - but then, you only get one pair of eyes, and you certainly can't argue with the results... my vision is better than that of most people who've never had to wear glasses.

However, if you decide to do it, educate yourself on the types of procedures, make sure your surgeon is a good one, and be aware that it takes time and discipline to heal yourself. Understanding that you will not be able to successfully pass the medical for quite a long time (in the case of my surgeon... a year).

A lot of people think that eye surgery is like getting your picture taken... it's not. It is a SURGERY, there is an incredible amount of trauma sustained by your eyes during the procedure. It's not a decision to make lightly: it could change the way you live, for good or for bad. 

For my part, I recommend it.


----------



## q3x

im looking at joining the reserves and im a tad bit confused as to what one im actually under. this is what my eye doctor gave me for prescription.
      Sphere  Cyl    Axis
OD-1.25     -1.00  110
OS-1.50     -.25    70
 he also told me that its 20/150, and i looked at the chart and thats between V3 and V4, so does anyone know exactly what i would be. it would help me out alot because then i would know what trades are avalible for me.
thank you.


----------



## kincanucks

q3x said:
			
		

> im looking at joining the reserves and im a tad bit confused as to what one im actually under. this is what my eye doctor gave me for prescription.
> Sphere   Cyl      Axis
> OD-1.25        -1.00   110
> OS-1.50        -.25      70
> he also told me that its 20/150, and i looked at the chart and thats between V3 and V4, so does anyone know exactly what i would be. it would help me out alot because then i would know what trades are avalible for me.
> thank you.



Let me just throw out a wild idea.  Why don't you fill out an application and submit it and then you will be processed, if you pass the CFAT, for your medical and then you will find out whether or not your eyesight is good enough and for what trades.

It would be quite simple if we had pre-screening through army.ca wouldn't it?  "Now for the next test please place your left eye against the screen."  Imagine the time and money we could save.


----------



## dearryan

Hansol said:
			
		

> regarding eye surgery:
> 
> I got mine blasted last year, and so far its worked out for the best. I used to be -7.50d and now i'm 20/20. from what i've been told you have to wait at LEAST 6 months after the surgery, and i don't think you can be accepted until a year-long wiated period has been up. And seeing as mine is up nov 26, i am applying (once again) and am stoked. Any other questions regarding eye crap just fire em my way -Cameron



My wait was 3 months to the day. "IF" your surgeon clears you of any follow-up appointments (as mentioned by Dog) at the 3 month (no sooner) point and your surgery did not produce any complications such as dry eyes, flashes..etc the CF will reveiw your file at 3 months. You need to have a form filled out  BY YOUR SURGEON (not Joe Blow staff member). The form is titled, Request For Release of Medical Information (refractive Surgery), and was available to me through the physicians assistant at the RC. If you want to wait 6 months to a year...go nuts. Literally


----------



## q3x

lol thx for that.


----------



## Hansol

Nevermind, i finally figured what you are saying (dammit life would be easier if i was smart). I didn't know that at 3 months the forces would clear you. That is crazy. Cheers -Cameron


----------



## x-grunt

dearryan said:
			
		

> the CF will reveiw your file at 3 months. You need to have a form filled out   BY YOUR SURGEON (not Joe Blow staff member). The form is titled, Request For Release of Medical Information (refractive Surgery), and was available to me through the physicians assistant at the RC. If you want to wait 6 months to a year...go nuts. Literally



Not what I was told, so I'm going to suggest that each CFRC may be treating this a bit differently. When I asked at CFRC Toronto if they'd consider a review earlier then 6 months (for LASIK) I was told no.

So if anyone is considering surgery, be sure to check with your CFRC.


----------



## dearryan

Hansol said:
			
		

> Nevermind, i finally figured what you are saying (dammit life would be easier if i was smart). I didn't know that at 3 months the forces would clear you. That is crazy. Cheers -Cameron



IF YOU MEET CERTAIN CRTITERA.  Please inquire with your RC. X-grunt could be entirely correct.


----------



## Armymedic

V3


----------



## kincanucks

Now why do you think that everyone is hearing 3 months or 6 months? It is because that is what the laser surgeon decides not the CFRC/D and it depends on the type of laser surgery.


----------



## twistidnick

thank you so much for this info. i have been looking everywhere. every time i asked someone at the CFRC i was told this was protected info. thanx agian  Nick


----------



## boots

Ok. I first read through this thread, and several others about vision topics, and also this page:
http://www.toronto.drdc-rddc.gc.ca/medical/visreq_e.html#_Toc30396228
Then I did some searches for keywords like myopia, myopic, anav, nav, cycloplegic, etc. Asking this question in this thread seems more useful to people than starting a new one about it. It's not quite covered elsewhere. According to the linked website, the Flightcrew Visual Requirements for ANAV includes not only V3, but an initial limit of -2.00 cycloplegic refraction. I did a google search to find out what that means, and it seems to involve using drugs to paralyse your focussing muscles. 

I printed out a Snellen chart (found through google) and without my glasses, I got about 20/80. With them on I could read 20/20 and almost 20/15, so I guess my glasses work better than I thought. I thought I needed new ones. This is great because from what I recall, I'm already up to -1.75 diopters. From what I understand, this puts me into V3. This also puts me rather close to -2.00.

I have two questions. One, when I got this lens prescription, they didn't use drugs for the test. Is it likely to have been accurate compared to the cycloplegic test? (according to my glasses, -1.75 works so I would think yes) I did get the impression that it was more necessary for children.
My other question is, what can I do to prevent my eyes from getting any worse? I won't be able to join for some time, and while I think I would pass now, I don't want to fail then. I'm 27 years old, if that helps any.


----------



## Armymedic

cuteboots said:
			
		

> I have two questions. One, when I got this lens prescription, they didn't use drugs for the test. Is it likely to have been accurate compared to the cycloplegic test? (according to my glasses, -1.75 works so I would think yes) I did get the impression that it was more necessary for children.


Its accurate. I have been a eyeglass wearer since childhood. I have not had eyedrops for any acuity testing since joining the military.



> My other question is, what can I do to prevent my eyes from getting any worse? I won't be able to join for some time, and while I think I would pass now, I don't want to fail then. I'm 27 years old, if that helps any.



Other then wearing your glasses as you should, no. Your eyes will may not get worse now that your an adult but as you enter geriatric ranges you eyesight will diminish due to age.


----------



## boots

Thanks 
My friends disagree on whether wearing your glasses all the time helps or hurts your vision (ie straining to focus without glasses versus lazy reliance on glasses to do the work) but I generally wear them all of the time anyway. Next time I have an eye appointment I will bring in a copy of the visual requirements in case there's anything special they might notice on them.


----------



## canadianmak

So I'm barely legally blind in my right eye from a detached retina, I think uncorrected it was 20/200, I can still shoot a rifle and I play hockey and football so it really doesn't effect me but cause most of the strains on my good eye I now need a slight correction in my left eye. I'd love to be in infantry but if my eyes don't make that I'll take most any line unit, I was planning on getting laser surgery before I joined because I'm not very comfortable in glasses, I wear contacts now but I cant wear those can I. anyway I looked at all those charts but cant figure out where I am on it, I'd really appreciate some help, thanks


----------



## old medic

V4 

20/200 has a metric equivelent of 6/60 for your bad eye. You don't mention how slight your better eye is, but as you say, that can be corrected.  Even with the vision on your bad eye measured with corrective lenses, the retina detachment is still present and giving you 6/60 corrected.   Of course, some detachment can be corrected. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Retinal_separation


----------



## canadianmak

ya i had the retina surgery a couple of years ago, its as good as its gonna get


----------



## canadianmak

All i know of my left good eye is that i cant read the bottom 20/20 type. Also do you know what classifcation i would be v3,v4?


----------



## old medic

You would be a V4.  To be a V3, you would have to be 6/6 in the good eye and at least 6/9 in the other eye.


----------



## Chauhan

My prescription says 

Sphere  Cyl    Axis
OD-1.00    -0.25  175
OS-1.00    -0.25   170


What Vx is that? i think my doc said its 20/20 but according to those sphere cyl and axis numbers what is it?


----------



## old medic

I going to go on the assumption your doctors means your 20/20 corrected with that prescription.

If that's true, and nothing is changed with the prescription, both eyes are at -1.00 or 6/15.
That would put you in the V2 category.


----------



## Chauhan

no my doctor said i have 20/20 uncorrected i just couldnt see far distance all that detailed without em for example while driving helps me read billboards and signs easier.


----------



## corypaven

that was very helpful, thanks


----------



## facemesser

will i still be able to join if i have astigmatism? i couldn't find any info anywere


----------



## kas

When I did my medical, I had to get extra paperwork filled out by my optometrist because my vision is so bad. No mention was ever made about my astigmatism by either the local medical personnel or the people down in Borden, which leads me to suspect they're more concerned with your visual acuity than whether your eyeballs are the "perfect" shape.


----------



## career_radio-checker

Cool medical translations. Maybe you can help me figure out my priscription? 
I tried to figure it out with the information given in this thread but the numbers don't match up. I don't know if the doctor intended it to be in metric but there were no decimals in the prescription (ie 425 as to 4.25). Here is exactly what my prescription states.

      Sphere      Cyl       Axis
OD  -425       -100       14
OS  -625          --         --

My questions are:
1. I know I'm V4 but I'd like to know if I'm a mild or severe V4?
2. Can I be declared legally blind?
3. Would I be a good candidate for lazer eye surgery with eyes this bad?
4. Why are fire engines red?

Thanks


----------



## facemesser

OK cool i can still join but if u don't force your eyes some times it gets blurry thats why i get headaches allot!


----------



## kincanucks

You will be properly assessed through the medical portion of the recruiting process.  What happens to someone else may not be what happens to you.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

As usual Kincanuks, thank you.


----------



## old medic

The numbers do match up, he just left out the decimals. 

                   Sphere Correction            Cylinder (Secondary) Correction        Axis (Degrees of Cylinder correction)
Right Eye             -4.25                                    - 100                                                    14 degrees
Left Eye               -6.25                                      none                                                    none

If your curious, your can read up more on Sphere, Cylinder and Axis here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eyeglass_prescription

1.  Your V4 until your vision with your glasses falls below 6/9 in your better eye and 6/60 in the other. Or, until
     your better eye (Right in your case) needs a sphere correction of -7.00 diopters. You didn't mention how your
     visual acuity is with your glasses, so that's all we can tell you.

2.  Legal Blindness is having 20/200 (6/60) visual acuity or less in the better eye, while corrected.  Odds are, your
     no where close. 

3.  Consult your opthomologist.

4.   Q: Why are fire trucks red?
      Source: http://www.culvercity.org/fire/fire_faq.html

A: Fire trucks have four firefighters and eight wheels.
Four and eight make twelve.
There are twelve inches in a foot.
Rulers are a foot long.
Queen Elizabeth II is a ruler and is also the name of the largest ship that sails the seven seas.
Seas have fish and fish have fins.
The Finns fought the Russians and the Russians are red.
Fire trucks are always rushin' to fires therefore fire trucks are red.

A: Some literature suggests that red paint was the least expensive to use so they painted fire trucks red. Since then it has become tradition that fire trucks be painted red.


----------



## rz350

I seen the chart here for what V1/2/3/4 ect are suppose to be, but I dont really know what 6/60 for example means. Can someone tell me what all them numbers expressed as a fraction mean?


----------



## old medic

You can find a chart of the fractions here:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/31590.0.html


----------



## Jubei

Hi hope someone can help me. i printed out a page of the snellen chart. now at 20feet i cant see the top letter. i can just make it out at 15 feet. so this would mean my vision is worse then 20/200 ?

my prescription is this. 
      
      Sphere     CYL     Axis 
OD  -1.25      -0.25    120         
                                          PD 56.5
OS  -1.25       SPH


which seems like i should be between  6/15-6/30    right?

i get confused with any kind of math : /


and with glasses i have 20/20 or better


----------



## Ghost Snake

Well, Caesar416 wanted me to give an update on my progress so here goes.  Had my surgery done yesterday (26th) at about 5pm.  It is now 2 pm (27th) and my eyes feel GREAT!  I decided to get LASIK instead of PRK, mainly because of the shorter healing time, and less chance of infection.  I got it done at Image Plus in Winnipeg.  One of the best places in Canada I'm told.  They use a process called wavefront which is the best there is right now.  Basically it creates a 3D map of your eye and because of this, can remove all imperfections in your eye.  Other techniques only fix the power of the eye.  But this fixes astigmatism, any bumps or indents, basically any imperfection on the surface of your eye.  Your eye becomes almost perfectly round after this.  I would highly recommend this to anyone getting LASIK or PRK done.  Another awesome technology they had was called IntraLase.  In normal LASIK, the surgeon uses a crude mechanical device to cut a flap in your eye.  With IntraLase, a perfectly round, perfectly sized flap is created by laser.  This also eliminates human error for this part of the surgery, which gave me a certain peace of mind.  I would also recomend this, although it added $200 per eye.  Final cost was $4600 for both eyes.  I could have gotten it done for $1400 at other places in Winnipeg, but I wouldnt ever consider it.  I would much sooner pay a few grand more, and KNOW that my surgeon isn't an incompetant moron, that all the equipment and technology is top notch and that the chance of me getting infections or other complications is much less.  Yes, $4600 is a lot, but its worth every penny, IMO.  As of 9am this morning, 16 hours after my surgery, I have 20/15 in both eyes (better than 20/20), no pain or irritation and I feel great.  I've already talked to the recruiter again, and he said all my papers have gone through (borden?) already, all I need is the form from my surgeon saying my eyes are good to go, and I can get sworn in.  Provided no complications arise, I should be good to go in 3 months.


----------



## Spazz

Congrats! I want to get the same thing done, I'm just to young. (cool that rhymed)


----------



## Ghost Snake

Spazz said:
			
		

> Congrats! I want to get the same thing done, I'm just to young. (cool that rhymed)



Thanks, but, done and young don't rhyme  ;D


----------



## Spazz

Ghost Snake said:
			
		

> Thanks, but, done and young don't rhyme  ;D



Oh... i thought that a rhyme was that the ending of the 2 words had to have the same sound. and the g in young is silent and..bah I was never good at English. But anyways back on topic, from my research you must be at least 18 but they don't reccomend it until you are 21.


----------



## Scarf Face

The reason they don't recommend it if you are under 21 is because your eyes may still be undergoing changes. So, for example, if you get LASIK done at 18, in 2 years your vision might naturally worsen, and you're left with imperfect vision after having done the surgery. You can still do it at 18, but you need to make sure that your vision has not changed significantly in at least one year (don't ask me how much is 'significantly' - probably no change at all is preferable).


----------



## Spazz

ya thanks, I read that all up on a LASIK website. I'm in no rush anyways, my vision is not that bad. Cheers


----------



## Insanehuman

Hey guys.  Try not to worry about your eyesight. It actually makes it worse due to the added stress. Search on the net about eyesight improvement exercises. Here's what i found, i tried them and my vision is improving but very slowly. At least you should try it

http://www.ivillage.co.uk/health/ghealth/dental/articles/0,,181038_182664,00.html

http://www.folksonline.com/folks/hh/lm/lm.htm

http://www.deepdownwellness.com/exercises/eyesight.html 

Let me know how your eyesight is improving. Good luck


----------



## Insanehuman

Acctually glasses make your vision worse. They don't fix the problem. Common guys do those exercises. They help. Keep your glasses away for some time and do them every day!!!


----------



## Insanehuman

Ok those links don't have too much info. I'm gonna make a new thread soon and post those exercises


----------



## old medic

Or how about, unless your a medical professional, you don't.

Myths about vision and eyeglasses
http://www.agingeye.net/visionbasics/visionmyths.php



> ...this increase would have happened regardless ..


Glasses and Vision: Some Common Questions
http://www.harvardvanguard.org/locs/services/visual/VSglasses.asp



> Are glasses hurting my vision?
> No. Usually, if vision is going to change, it will do so whether or not you wear glasses.



Thread Locked.


----------



## WT

Hello.
I've applied to be an infantry officer in the reserves and I've only today found out about the vision requirements for this MOC.
Sadly, my eyes are pretty bad (-5.25 and -5.75).
However, according to my own little research, it seems to get qualified as V3 all you need to be able to read is the big E at the top of the chart without glasses.  Am I right in making that statement?
Now, I'm not quite sure and I'll have to confirm with my optometrist tommorow but I think I remember being able to see the big E?!
Is that even possible with such a severe myopia?

And while I'm not trying to suggest anything here, wouldn't that make it oddly easy to bypass the whole system since 90% of charts have that big E on the top?
Unless the CF use a projector to assess vision, in which case it might be possible to change the top letter and *really* assess vision?
I mean, you could just memorize "E", or sneak a peak at the chart while doing your medical?  Not that I'd do that...just wondering?


----------



## MikeL

Many many vision questions posted before.. please search.

Anyways, I'm -5 an I'm borderline V3/V4 an they gave my V4.


Don't bother trying to cheat, do the test an accept what they give you. If you get V4, theres a lot of other good trades you can still get into.


----------



## WT

Not trying to cheat.
But I can almost swear I remember being able to see that E.  Or maybe it's because I know it's an E and could make it out more clearly...
Regardless, if I get V4 I'll ask to apply as a MED-A since I ultimately want to become a doctor...

But am I right in saying one only needs to be able to see the big E to meet V3 standards?
From my own research 6/60 is 20/200 which is usually the big E on the top of the chart...

Cant wait for my optometrist to open shop tommorow...


----------



## Jaxson

they will test you, if you fail the test they give you at the centre, they will tell you to see an eye doctor and to have him fill out a form, then they will review it, Look at it this way, You could always get lasik if your willing to wait a bit before you re-apply. Just stay positive and make sure you See the E Not just remember it.


----------



## kincanucks

_But am I right in saying one only needs to be able to see the big E to meet V3 standards?_

Yes it very scientific and if you can stand on one foot and pat your head you can be a sniper.


----------



## Jaxson

kincanucks said:
			
		

> _But am I right in saying one only needs to be able to see the big E to meet V3 standards?_
> 
> Yes it very scientific and if you can stand on one foot and pat your head you can be a sniper.



Don't you have to be able to rub your stomach in the opposite direction at the same time too?  ;D I'm sorry but you set that up.


----------



## double0three

I can do that! Does that give me points on my pilot application??


----------



## Chauhan

WT said:
			
		

> However, according to my own little research, it seems to get qualified as V3 all you need to be able to read is the big E at the top of the chart without glasses.  Am I right in making that statement?



You're wrong. I could read about the 3rd line from the top, the top being the "BIG E" and I was given a V4 anyone could read the "BIG E" or just memorize it plus they ask you to read the lines way at the bottom and work your way up to see how good your eyesight is they dont ask you whether you can read the "BIG E". Good luck.


----------



## Commitment217

Well you see I just found out today that my vision was classed V4, and the requirement for infantry was atleast a V3. Now infantry was REALLY the only thing which I wanted to get into, and after finding out that I needed atleast a V3 for infantry, I kinda got devastated. I really wanted to get into the CF reserves infantry, and now I was wondering if anyone knows if they would make some kind of exception for me so I can get into the infantry?


----------



## kincanucks

No


----------



## Armymedic

Just to clarify kincanucks response with a medical point of view...

No.


----------



## kincanucks

Armymedic said:
			
		

> Just to clarify kincanucks response with a medical point of view...
> 
> No.



Thanks I feel blessed now.  ;D


----------



## cater

"To see what each military occupation requires for vision (and other categories), check here:
--http://www.forces.gc.ca/health/policies/med_standards/pdf/engraph/cfp154_annexEappen12_e.p"

That website is broken for me. How about anyone else.


----------



## orange.paint

And as for colour blindness if you know your not ARGUE at the recruitment center.
I was 17 ,scared and agreed with the medic at the recruitment center in Newfoundland.It really didn't matter in my trade if I was colour blind or not.But my advice is

If you know you can see all the pretty colours of the world tell them they are wrong and redo the test.I recently applied for a trade where I needed to have perfect vision and was denied due to someones "bad day" or "false opinion" at the recruitment center.After 3 appointments at the medical center and arguing that they were wrong (I think I would know if I asked for a green wrench and it was blue ...someone would be laughing).
I then found out the military don't have people on this base to check that so finally I got sent to a civi doctor and imagine that!

I ain't colour blind.
So just because the army says your a 2 instead of a 1,it could be a typo or someones lack of job knowledge.Get checked by civi's.


----------



## Armymedic

cater said:
			
		

> "To see what each military occupation requires for vision (and other categories), check here:
> --http://www.forces.gc.ca/health/policies/med_standards/pdf/engraph/cfp154_annexEappen12_e.p"
> 
> That website is broken for me. How about anyone else.



No...

http://www.forces.gc.ca/health/policies/med_standards/engraph/annex_a_e.asp


----------



## new_armoured_trooper

Hello, 

I have just had my medical cleared through CFRC and have been advised that my vision has degraded from V3 to V4, and that i am no longer qualified for my current trade choices, all 3 choices being combat arms. I wanted to inquire if anyone would happen to know what trade choices are available with V4 standard. 

I have started to look more at the technical trades, ie Land Weapons Tech, Electronics Optronics tech, etc, and was just hoping for some input if possible. Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Sig_Des

This is the exact situation I found myself in when I joined.

Of the trades I was offered, I found that Sigals Operator was the most field oriented available, and I've enjoyed it. But talk to the recruiter, ask for a list of trades available to you, and reasearch each one, even if that comes to coming on here with a list of the trades that interest you.


----------



## new_armoured_trooper

Thank you for the quick reply, 

I called the local CFRC and setup an appointment with one of the recruiters for tommorow to go over what my options are at this point. Any further input would be greatly appreciated. If possible i think i might modify my choices to Electronic Optronics tech, Land Weapons Tech, and LCIS tech. Luckily color blindness is not an issue so i can hopefullly qualify for those. 

Thank you again


----------



## Sig_Des

I can't speak on the first 2, but I can tell you that as a qualified LCIS you would qualify for a specialist pay bonus, which is a nice bit of mint. Most specialized trades will offer that to you. While they would'nt give you all the fun soldier type things you'd get with cmbt arms, they will give you a meaningful trade, and also great value when leaving the military for a civilian job.

Whatever your choice, best of luck.


----------



## paracowboy

if I may?


			
				Sig_Des said:
			
		

> I can't speak on the first 2, but I can tell you that as a qualified LCIS you would qualify for a specialist pay bonus, which is a nice bit of mint. Most specialized trades will offer that to you. While they would'nt give you all the fun soldier type things you'd get with cmbt arms, they will _*still * _ give you a meaningful trade, and also great value when _*if, later on, you should choose to*_ leaving leave the military for a civilian job.
> 
> Whatever your choice, best of luck.


changes the tone slightly


----------



## aesop081

Gents, there's a perfectly civilized way of resolving this.......

Pistols at dawn.


----------



## paracowboy

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Can't it be radiating elements at Dawn?


too early. I've already spent two days watching the sun rise while over my Unit lines, after watching it go down over same.



> Para, I don't want a pissing match. Like I said...long day


ditto

original post modified.


----------



## Sig_Des

paracowboy said:
			
		

> if I may?changes the tone slightly



Agreed


----------



## new_armoured_trooper

Hello again, 

I have met with the recruiters today and was given the update on what trades would be available with V4, and my current academic standings. It did narrow it down quite abit, though there are still some valuable trades available. As of right now i have been told my options are Weapons Tech - Land, Avionics tech, Sig Op, Communicator Research, and Line tech. 

There were a number of other choices, just unfortunately my math skills are lacking, which eliminated quite a few, though i am debating on taking night classes to upgrade my math. I currently do have my OSSD. I have chosen as my primary choice Sig Op, as i was advised it was the closest i would be able to get to a combat arms trade, and given the research i have done on it, and the information you have all provided, i'm very excited. 

I just wanted to thank you all for your advice and encouragement, and look forward to finishing my final round of testing and then waiting on my call.


----------



## GAP

new_armoured_trooper said:
			
		

> It did narrow it down quite abit, though there are still some valuable trades available. As of right now i have been told my options are Weapons Tech - Land, Avionics tech, Sig Op, Communicator Research, and Line tech.



Hey, those trades sound pretty darned good.... ;D


----------



## canadianmak

If youre a v1 in one eye and a v4 in the other does that make you a v4, or does it balance out?


----------



## old medic

You have to read both columns. The Better eye and "Other eye".
If your worse than 6/60 in the bad eye, you get a V4.


----------



## Friedrich

I have 20/20 in one eye, and 20/100 in another. They put me as V4, is that correct? Judging from the chart I thought that was good enough for V2.


----------



## kincanucks

Friedrich said:
			
		

> I have 20/20 in one eye, and 20/100 in another. They put me as V4, is that correct? Judging from the chart I thought that was good enough for V2.



As in 'they' I am assuming that you are talking about the recruiting medical system?  So they know what 'they' are doing but you look at a chart and see something different.  Who do you think is right?

HH


----------



## Hexx

OK I know I'm being stupid here.. but essentially this says that if you have corrected vision to 20/20 
you should be OK right?
My vision without contacts is very bad, with contacts /glasses I'm 20/20. 

I know it's dumb, just can't wrap my head around the chart right now.


----------



## old medic

If your corrected to 20/20 in both eyes, you're probably ok.  Assuming your uncorrected isn't in the V5 (-7.00)
category.


----------



## Friedrich

kincanucks said:
			
		

> As in 'they' I am assuming that you are talking about the recruiting medical system?  So they know what 'they' are doing but you look at a chart and see something different.  Who do you think is right?
> 
> HH



I have 6/6 vision in my better eye uncorrected, and 6/30 in my bad eye uncorrected. I was hoping to find out what _I_ did not know that made me a V4. Something I'm not understanding?


----------



## old medic

If you think it's 6/30, I would get a second test done. When was the last time you had your prescription updated?
When you say 6/6 and 6/30, is that your last prescription, or is that what was entered on the sheet during the 
medical?


----------



## daveb

Hi everyone
I'd like to make the question more specific: V4 vision and Trade Choices for someone who is in 1st year of university (so no education).
Is it different between regular and reserves?


----------



## kincanucks

daveb said:
			
		

> Hi everyone
> I'd like to make the question more specific: V4 vision and Trade Choices for someone who is in 1st year of university (so no education).
> Is it different between regular and reserves?



Is what different?


----------



## xmarcx

daveb said:
			
		

> Hi everyone
> I'd like to make the question more specific: V4 vision and Trade Choices for someone who is in 1st year of university (so no education).
> Is it different between regular and reserves?



Eyeballs is eyeballs! Everyone seems to be looking for that secret loophole that lets them into the combat arms despite the fact that they are half-blind, morbidly obese, missing 2-3 major body parts, are slightly addicted to heroin, or spent a few years bumming around Afghanistan in the late 90s and doesn't really feel like going through that whole security clearance deal. 

You can A: go get laser eye surgery or B: see above posts.


----------



## old medic

Go here, See what trades allow V4;
http://www.forces.gc.ca/health/policies/med_standards/pdf/engraph/cfp154_annexEappen1-2_e.pdf

Then compare it to the list of trades you qualified for. Process of elimination will give you your
answer.


----------



## Friedrich

old medic said:
			
		

> When you say 6/6 and 6/30, is that your last prescription, or is that what was entered on the sheet during the
> medical?



No, that's what I 'scored' when they did the eye test on me. I also got a second test done by an optometrist and he got the same results. 6/6 Good eye uncorrected 6/30 bad eye uncorrected.


----------



## GeorgeD

Quick question... 

They told me my vision is in V4 and I am unqualified for field, but they told me not to come in because they will send my papers and medical records for review...


also this is probably going to sound stupid but it works... Eat Carrots and it will improve your vision somewhat, even a slight imrpovement might bost you within the minimal...


----------



## Armymedic

GeorgeD said:
			
		

> also this is probably going to sound stupid but it works... Eat Carrots and it will improve your vision somewhat, even a slight improvement might bost you within the minimal...



BS. The best you can hope for is a slight increase in vision, IF you were deficent in Vitamin A / Beta Carotene. Not enough to improve your vision from V4 to V3. Chances are your eyes will go yellow first.


----------



## George Wallace

Someone was watching WW II PsyOps films.   ;D


----------



## GeorgeD

St. Micheal's Medical Team said:
			
		

> BS. The best you can hope for is a slight increase in vision, IF you were deficent in Vitamin A / Beta Carotene. Not enough to improve your vision from V4 to V3. Chances are your eyes will go yellow first.




Yeah I talked with a Laser surgery company and I decided ima work to get the money and get the surgery and go in the Infantry in the summer rather then settle with the Signal Corps.


----------



## Gramps

GeorgeD said:
			
		

> also this is probably going to sound stupid but it works... Eat Carrots and it will improve your vision somewhat, even a slight imrpovement might bost you within the minimal...



No it does not work. 
http://www.snopes.com/food/ingredient/carrots.asp


----------



## Sig_Des

GeorgeD said:
			
		

> Yeah I talked with a Laser surgery company and I decided ima work to get the money and get the surgery and go in the Infantry in the summer rather then settle with the Signal Corps.



_SETTLE_ with the Signal Corp? With an attitude like that, you won't be getting any warm coffee from the Jimmies when you get in from a long patrol, and would kill for a little bit of comfort.

I decided to join the Communications and Electronics branch when I was told I couldn't join any of the combat arms due to a V4. And guess what, I've learned to enjoy it. Yes, I do the soldier skills. I consider myself to be a soldier first, and a tradesman second. But you serve in whatever capacity you can. So I wouldn't suggest that you need to _settle_ for any job if you wear the uniform.

"Signals, you can talk about us, but you can't talk without us"


----------



## GeorgeD

I'm sorry I meant settle because its not my first choice. I don't wanna settle with the Armour Troops or the Artillery because that's not the job I want... I did not mean any offence. I'm really sorry if I offended you. to me any job is important but I don't want to take a job just or the sake of being in the CF.


----------



## PMedMoe

GeorgeD said:
			
		

> They told me my vision is in V4 and I am unqualified for field, but they told me not to come in because they will send my papers and medical records for review...



I'm assuming you mean unqualified for a field trade.  If V4s weren't allowed in the field, we'd be a pretty small crew!!  Not me, I'm a V1-V2 but there's a lot of field medics who are V4.  We used to always joke that you could be deaf and blind and still be a medic.


----------



## futurereservist

I just have a quick question and would greatly appreciate if someone could help me out. I have received a conditional offer as a reservist with the Royal Regiment of Canada (Infantry), I just need to pass the medical. Anyway, I have heard that sometimes they ask for additional information from your optometrist regarding eye conditions. I have a very slight prescription (-1.25 in each eye, if that means anything to you) and would like to know what information they might ask for. This is because the next BMQ begins in early January, and my medical is in mid-December. I'm worried that if I have to go for a follow-up medical, I won't be able to start in early January; if I had the information ready at the medical I already have scheduled, it would eliminate the need for a follow-up and I could begin ASAP. I have looked through the forums for an answer to this question, but it was not apparent. Anyway, if anyone could help me with this it would be appreciated. Thanks a lot.


----------



## cplcaldwell

Try this link


----------



## futurereservist

Thanks for the link. I checked it out but it really just goes into what sort of vision you need for different jobs etc. I just need to know what information to bring in to the medical exam that the doctor might ask of me. If this happened to anyone when they went to their medical it would be great if you could tell me what they had you bring in. Thanks again.

**edit**

I looked over that link a little more carefully and saw this part:

5. When uncorrected vision is below acceptable standards, the possibility of correction to normal shall be
tested with the candidate's own spectacles. If correction to acceptable standards is not possible by these
means, the candidate shall be referred for the opinion of a qualified ophthalmologist.

So it seems that they will only seek more information from my optometrist if my vision is substantially poor, even after correction. If someone could confirm that this is the case it would be a great service. Thanks again to any and all who take the time to help me out.


----------



## old medic

You need to bring your glasses and a copy of your last prescription for them.


----------



## Armymedic

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> We used to always joke that you could be deaf and blind and still be a medic.



Sure, deaf and blind is ok, but not dumb or lazy. That will just get your butt kicked.


----------



## Thanato

Hello, 

I just have a quick question for anyone who might be able to awnser.

I had to get my eye doctor to fill out a form for my eyesight and I am worried I might not meet the Requirments for V3 with uncorrected vision. If someone could help me with this it would be great.

Uncorrected my eye sight is Left - 6/60 and right - 6/120

Any information on were I sit would be grand.

Thanks

~Thanato


----------



## old man neri

If you are looked in the sticky called 'enrollment medical standards' you would have found this. I think this answers your question.

From the look of it, it looks like you are SOL. However, go to your doc, fill out the forms, and give it a shot regardless. The recruitment centre/DND medical types have the final say, not army.ca


----------



## RetiredRoyal

as old medic said, glasses and recent prescription...they will only make you go see an opthomologist if your prescription is worse than -7.00. If your vision is 6/120, uncorrected (you can see the big E) then you are still at least a v3 provided the sphere is no worse than -2.50.


----------



## Cdnrednk

My right eye was a 6/90 and I was a V-4 because of that eye. 6/6 in the left eye.
so I had to go to the doc, get a check up done to be sure my astigmatism is correctable with glasses, wich it can be brought back up to near perfect with them, so with them I'm classified as a V-2.
I was told that luckily I won't have to wear lenses since I don't work well with glasses, they just wanted to make sure it was correctible.
Not sure if that was any help for ya! I'm just in the final stages and waiting for my phone call now.


----------



## RetiredRoyal

disregard my last..i got my info screwed up while reading the aircrew selection standards....out.


----------



## Vlad621

I have my medical coming up soon and had a question regarding the vision test. I know my eyes are not 20/20, I got glasses long ago but I never wore them and I lost them years ago. I really don't want to spend the money to get new glasses that I'll only wear once to take the medical. 

  The impression I get from the posts on this forum is that if don't read the 20/20 line I will be given a form to have filled out by an optometrist saying my vision is correctable to 20/20. Is this true? or am I going to have to get new glasses before the exam?


----------



## Armymedic

how about you book with an opthala/optometrist and have your eyes tested prior to your medical?


----------



## BestodaBest

If this question has already been asked, then i apologize in advance... After doing much searching, and reading through many posts involving vision, (including using the search feature) i could not come across an answer.

Once you get into a Combat Arms trade (Armour, in my case) can you be fired/discharged if your vision goes below the V3 class? I'm currently border line, and im afraid that once i get in, i might be fired a couple years down the line.

Much Obliged


----------



## stealthylizard

Glasses or contacts?


----------



## BestodaBest

I do wear both glasses, and contacts. But my question is in regards to unaided vision... can they fire me if my vision goes into V4 with unaided vision?


----------



## kincanucks

BestodaBest said:
			
		

> I do wear both glasses, and contacts. But my question is in regards to unaided vision... can they fire me if my vision goes into V4 with unaided vision?


ur 

If you do not meet the medical standards for your occupation then you can be released medically or if you do meet the medical standards for another occupation you _may_ be allowed to transfer to that occupation.


----------



## Tank-Girl

Hi i have a question.  ( sorry my english is not very good )
I post for medical technician, my file is open at the recrutment center.
But i had a question about my eyes.  I heard that for this carrer you need to have a special driver license.  Here at quebec it's number 4 for urgency transports.  I can't have this license at civil ( because my eyes )  but is it the same test for the army ?  At recruitment center they can't answered me.  They said wait for your medical test they will tell you there. And if its true so choose another carrer loll  But i don't want to loose my time you know ?  
thanks


----------



## PMed

A brief answer to a couple of questions:

1.  If you no longer meet the minimum medical category for your trade than that could be basis for release.  Most people just transfer to another trade, or get eye surgery.

2.  Med techs can be V4, no special drivers license required.

Some interesting reading material:

Minimum medical categories (by trade)  http://www.forces.gc.ca/health/policies/med_standards/pdf/engraph/cfp154_annexEappen1-2_e.pdf

Vision categories http://www.forces.gc.ca/health/policies/med_standards/pdf/Engraph/cfp154_annexAappen_e.pdf


----------



## reccecrewman

I don't know if I'm putting this in the right place............ It's not really en enrollment medical issue as it as an OT medical issue. I know about the categories for vision, but what determines whether you fall into 1, 2, 3 or 4?  My med docs say I am a 3 (minimum requirement) for a crewman.  However, when I joined, the doctor that gave me the eye test told me "You are at the extreme edge of qualifying for 3, if your eyes get any worse, you will fall into category 4 and will have to be medically OT'd"  

This meant nothing to me at the time. However, now I'm looking into getting an OT and I've had a few eye examinations in the past 6 years. My eyes have in fact gotten worse. The number was -5 or something to that effect......... but my docs still say my vision is a 3. I have high index glasses and mild astigmatism in my eyes. Is there any chance (I haven't had a full medical since 02) that despite going for new eye appointments and getting new glasses, my numerical category wasn't changed?

I'm asking because if I fall into the 4 category, I'll end up getting a medical OT given to me regardless of the fact I want one anyhow. Hope someone can answer my query.


----------



## old medic

reccecrewman said:
			
		

> Is there any chance (I haven't had a full medical since 02) that despite going for new eye appointments and getting new glasses, my numerical category wasn't changed?



That is very possible.  Your current (latest) eye wear prescription is suppose to be added to
your file.  That doesn't mean the category is updated automatically each time.


----------



## Klinkaroo

If I remember correct when I enrolled the medic took the book out and showed the that you fall from V3 to V4 at the +/- 2.75 mark.

This sucks for me cause I am -3.00 in one eye and -3.25 in the other eye...


----------



## IntlBr

Hello all,

     To start things off, I'd like to give some background, as I find it helps!  I've been in the CF (PRes) just under two years now, and have had my fair share of employment, etc. etc.  I am employed in a V4 trade, and when I was enrolling originally, I'm pretty sure that I just barely squeeked in.  I have a cataract in one of my eyes, and had to produce a note from an optomitrist saying what exactly the cataract amounted to.  Knowing what I know about how serious the cataract is, I really think I just got by - although I never received any information about employment limitations, etc.

     I am applying for ROTP now, after two years in university, and am somewhat worried about going through the medical process again.  I'm afraid that I might take the vision category test again (even though nothing with my vision has changed in the last two years, and I'm applying for another V4 occupation), and this time not only fail to get accepted into ROTP, but be medically released from the CF.  I guess my question is, what are the chances of all of this, and two, this will likely hurt my ROTP chances for a competitive trade regardless, oui?

Likely paranoia on my part, but I was looking for some in_sight _ (ah, terrible pun!) into all of this.  

Thanks for your time!


----------



## Sig_Des

I had the same worry when it came to my medical for a Component Transfer from the Res to Reg, staying in trade.

What I did was get a copy of the standards for medical categories (what puts you in what category, you can find it on this site if you search), bit the bullet, and paid for a test by a civvy Optometrist, and got her feedback. She said she saw me in a V4. Then I did the medical for my CT, and my Cat remained unchanged.


----------



## IntlBr

I know that likely the reality will be simply going through with it, and either getting canned, or getting into ROTP - all or bust, eh?

Then there is the bit about an annual medical in the RegF - eee, so stressful!

I really love being in the CF, and the last thing I want to do is face a release after getting this far.


----------



## geo

IntlBr
The real question is... can you see /  or can't you?

If you cannot - why are you going thru this in the 1st place
If you can - don't sweat it.  You'll get the medical results & if there is a problem, address the darned thing at that time.


----------



## IntlBr

Well, I wish it was as objective as that.  To answer the question directly: yes, I can most definitely see out of both eyes.

I've been driving (starting in AB) since the age of 14, practicing marksmanship with a rifle since the age of 12, and doing all sorts of other odds and ends that you do in the CF on the day-to-day.

That said, the eye with the cataract is quite hazy.  That said, it has not hampered my work in the V4 environment, nor has it ever hampered me in life, being involved in many team sports, etc. outside of the military.  That said, I know that the CF is generally quite hard and fast about, well, everything - so I'm just a bit worried about something I've been working at for the last two years directly, and working towards my whole life.


----------



## exgunnertdo

IntlBr said:
			
		

> Then there is the bit about an annual medical in the RegF - eee, so stressful!



The complete medicals for the RegF are every 5 years under 40, and (I think, I'm not there yet!) every 2 years over 40.  You see an optometrist every 2 years or as needed (if you feel your prescription has changed and need new glasses).  You can even skip the optometrist, if you don't think you need new glasses, as far as I know.  

If you only enrolled two years ago, your info on your file may be enough by itself.  It will depend on what the medical folks think when they read your file.


----------



## Sig_Des

exgunnertdo said:
			
		

> If you only enrolled two years ago, your info on your file may be enough by itself.  It will depend on what the medical folks think when they read your file.



I came across this issue actually. The enlistment medical and it's categories, as far as NDMC is concerned, are only valid for 2 years.


----------



## Timex

IntlBr,You live with this condition 24/7 so I'm not going to insult you by telling you to get it fixed. There's probably complications you don't want to go into here. I'll just say that my kids had a similar conditon and was told that there was nothing they could do about it until it ripened. We were in Manitoba at the time, we flew back to Ontario and got a second opinion and had the surgery done. It might not be as simple in your case, but keep in mind that cataracts only get worse over time never better. 

As for me I'm a V4, I used to stress about the medicals as well but after 20 + years I think I've only had it done 4 or 5 times and it usually involved standing behind the masking tape on the floor and reading the chart with one eye covered nothing fancy.


----------



## IntlBr

My condition is congenital, and for a long time, I have wanted to have cataract removal surgery.  Unfortuantely, some of the doctors I have seen feel that as my life hasn't been impacted negatively, that I do not require the surgery.  Of course, they're not the ones living with it!

I suppose I could try and get all of the things lined up for a surgery a month or two before I'd sit the medical aspect of the ROTP application.


----------



## IntlBr

I suppose a good follow-up question is:

Would I have been notified if I faced employment limitations, or is that something my CoC would have heard, and not me?

I'm just curious, as if I have no limitations, I'm a lot less worried about getting in the second time.


----------



## geo

If someone has determined that you are unfit or limitedly fit... you'll be notified right quick


----------



## Marshall

Hey all,

I went searching for visions info but all the posts were years old :/

Im just wondering if youd think id be ok for infantry. I have a 'slight' vision problem where i see a tad blurred far sighted. I can still see people, polls and even netting from 100meters away or more. Near sighted (10 meters) i can see with minimal damage. I have glasses but barely need them since i only would need them for overheads at school (says my eye doctor) im in grade 12 and i want to join in a couple years. BTW, with glasses i see perfectly fine from far away. I have a minor stigmatism in one eye which makes my vision like it is. (When i first got my glasses, i saw slanted a bit. Normal with stigs). Do you think id be fine? (V3+?) And are glasses allowed for infantry? (Like special built sunglasses/protection things?)

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Michael OLeary

Glasses are allowed in the infantry.  The specifics of your vision category and the trades it may limit you to can only be determined accurately by going through the recruiting process and the medical review.


----------



## old medic

These two threads;

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/31590.0.html
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/37674.0.html

are kept up to date, not only by myself, but by a number of medics 
who frequent the site.  You will find revision dates at the bottom
of each.


----------



## Marshall

I have slight fuzziness involving long distance sight. I can still see people and trees from miles away clearly. Its just a tad unfocused. I dont need my glasses for anything during the day, its just better and more convenient (but i dont use em) to see details or fine print from afar. 

my Vision hasnt disallowed me from doing anything.

What would i be? V2?


----------



## Armymedic

Trees and people from miles away does not matter...only little letters from 20 ft.

Go get you eyes checked and they will tell you some numbers. Then ask if you are a V1 or V2.


----------



## daveasimpson

I'm currently trying to get into the Calgary Highlanders as an infantryman.
According to the charts V3 says up to 6/60. Can I assume that means up to and including 6/60? I went today to do my medical and interview. When I did the eye portion of my medical I came up as 20/200 (6/60) in both eyes, corrected I am seeing 6/5 in both eyes. Otherwise both my eyes are healthy, not astigmatism or any other disorders.  According to the Master Warrant Officer that did my medical, I "just made it" as a V3. Due to my eyesight being so borderline, I had to go and get a form filled out by my eye doctor. And have still not heard anything back from the CFRC regarding what category they are willing to put me into and what that entails. I can only assume and hope V3 is the final outcome, if not I'll just have to get my eyes lasered.


----------



## Marshall

St. Micheals Medical Team said:
			
		

> Trees and people from miles away does not matter...only little letters from 20 ft.
> 
> Go get you eyes checked and they will tell you some numbers. Then ask if you are a V1 or V2.



would a regular eyedoctor be able to classify you in one of these? Is it the same catagories as forces?


----------



## Armymedic

no, they will give a number of x/20 or x/6. With those numbers, and the tables at the begining of thread will give you an idea if you are V1 or V2.


----------



## Marshall

Ok, i got a paper from his today on my last visit (like 4 months ago)

My Right eye is: 20/20
My Left eye is: 20/25.

I geuss its not as bad as i thought.. hehe. Is that V2? or V1? Do you think my vision could degrade to V4 within a couple years before i can apply? He gave me glasses but i think they are only for driving/overheads in school. I heard glasses damage your vision slowly anyways?


----------



## Armymedic

why do I feel his way talking to you? 

:brickwall:

You are a V1, see the first post on this thread.


----------



## Marshall

hehe sorry for being lazy. i checked it. just wanted to make sure i was doing it right  

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Marshall

About half a year ago i was told i got a stiggy in one eye. 

My vision was 6/6 6/7.5 - The only time i wear my glasses is when i need to read fine wording on a overhead or driving. (just to make it better.) Do you think my vision could possibly go from V1 to V4 within 2 years? I dont like wearing my glasses anymore then usua due to people saying it makes your eyes dependant.


----------



## jpljpl

its been over an year process to get into the CAF as an officer. i am re-enrolling. i was released in 91 because my vision no longer met classification requirements in the MARS program. i had eye surgery - twice - last year and was set in getting back in.Then the counsellor guided me to Air-Crew so i had an more in-depth vision check with a civilian optometrist and they say that i am a V4 ! 
Well, if i hadnt gone for this - would i have been accepted into my original request ? (which didnt need that in-depth eye check).
onlySecond, can i challenge the finding with another opto ?
i just found out that my options are now only Logistics since the counsellor made a mistake and i dont quailify as a Signals officer (said it was shot down by Ottawa) because i dont have an engineering degree (i have a Masters in Educational Technology and i teach now). Could i join the Reserve Signals without that degree and try to transfer later in to Reg Force Signals as an officer ?

Any related info would be greatly appreciated.

i will be 40 years old this month and i just want to get in ASAP and finish what i hadnt finished and serve.


----------



## old medic

You can keep getting your eyes checked, the cost will be yours however. 
PMed has posted the link to trades and vision categories right above your post.
Your *medically* eligible for anything on that list that is V4.

The rest of your question seems to be about re-musters, which we can't really
answer for you on this board. There is an administration board with a number
of re-muster questions on it.


----------



## jpljpl

Old Medic,

thank u for spending the time to respond to my post.


----------



## canadianmak

its this info still up-to-date?


----------



## aesop081

canadianmak said:
			
		

> its this info still up-to-date?



Theres alot of info here. What part are you asking about ?


----------



## Armymedic

Yes, this info is still current and revelent.


----------



## canadianmak

so ive just had laser eyes surgery, and just had my follow up test with my eye doctor, he says im 20/20 and about 20/40 in my bad eye. ive just applied for signal operator and infantry although i figuire im a V4. my question is whether the eye exam is on only central vision, because ive been told i have a blind spot from suffering a detached retina as a kid, i dont see the blind spot and they say my mind has adapted and fills in the blanks. Also my central vision may be able to scrape out 20/40 but my peripheral vision isnt so clear, ive read the eye exam is reading the distance chart and close up at a few distances, obviously when i disclose my detatched retina and sclera buckle, theyll take a closer look at my eyes, would it include more tests on different aspects of my vision or will they take 20/40 central and leave it at that?


----------



## kincanucks

Kincanucks shoots himself in the eyes after reading another post in this thread from someone who thinks they are posting to an opthamologist's website.


----------



## canadianmak

well i definately feel better knowing those bullets didnt stop until they blew out the back of ur head. ive had alotta help on this site from a number of different people who im am indebted to. If u dont have an answer dont bother trying to provide one.


----------



## kincanucks

canadianmak said:
			
		

> well i definately feel better knowing those bullets didnt stop until they blew out the back of ur head. ive had alotta help on this site from a number of different people who im am indebted to. If u dont have an answer dont bother trying to provide one.



Do you write like that because you can't see the keyboard or is it because you didn't do very well in school? Good luck in your attempts to get in the CF.


HH and DA


----------



## canadianmak

write like what? u no my vision is 20/20, 20/40 thats good enough to see talking to u is a waste of time, if anyone does know what there talking about, it would be apreciated, thanks


----------



## aesop081

canadianmak said:
			
		

> Wwrite like what? You u knowno my vision is 20/20, 20/40 thats good enough to see talking to you u is a waste of time,. If if  anyone does know what they'rethere talking about, it would be apreciated, thanks



 >


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Like how CDN Aviator corrected you. Remember MSN Speak is not tolerated here.


----------



## kincanucks

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> >



You forgot one -- apreciated appreciated

_if anyone does know what there talking about, it would be apreciated, thanks_

Try here:

http://www.justanswer.com/JA/ASP_ASK/FID_5/K_1101/P_0/TR/Opthamology-Questions.htm

or

http://www.medhelp.org/forums/EyeCare/archive/pediatric_ophthalmology1.html

or

http://sd.essortment.com/improvingwrit_rfkg.htm


----------



## canadianmak

What the fuck MSN speak, thats the language for everyone under the age of 25, ill send u my high school transcrpt if its so god damn important to u, and if u can remeber my initial question was from what my eye doctor TOLD ME! i was asking about the military eye exam and what is tested. u people need to find a fucking life if ur spending it lookin for capital letters and periods!


----------



## PMedMoe

Well, guess what?  This isn't MSN and some of us here aren't under 25.  I've read your other posts and you prove that you can write intelligibly.  Please don't trot out the high school transcripts as they usually don't mean diddly.  Instead of getting angry at staff (and others) why not work on improving your grammar/spelling etc and ask about your vision test at the recruiting centre.  You won't get an answer here.


----------



## Scott

canadianmak said:
			
		

> What the fuck MSN speak, thats the language for everyone under the age of 25, ill send u my high school transcrpt if its so god damn important to u, and if u can remeber my initial question was from what my eye doctor TOLD ME! i was asking about the military eye exam and what is tested. u people need to find a fucking life if ur spending it lookin for capital letters and periods!



Wind your neck in or I'll just save the trouble and ban you. There are extensive threads on MSN speak here, go spend some time reading before you beak off.

Edit: And before anyone goes off their meds over this, the topic of MSN speak has been beaten to death here and the very large majority of posters here enjoy the current mode we use. So, when someone comes in and uses it then flaps off about getting nailed for it that person gets a response like mine.

Scott Army.ca Staff


----------



## canadianmak

Obviously I lost it for a  minute there, I am sincerely sorry to CDN Aviator, NFLD Sapper, PMEDMOE, Scott, as well as Kincanucks, who I did lose my temper at, honestly I am still a little annoyed by the initial comments which was both rude and unjustified. I did however lower myself a few levels. This has been my chosen career my whole life and my deepest fear is I would be turned away; clearly it’s a touchy subject with me. As I said before this site has provided enormous help to me ever since I discovered it years ago, and I am sorry I abused the right to it.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

canadianmak said:
			
		

> Obviously I lost it for a  minute there, I am sincerely sorry to CDN Aviator, NFLD Sapper, PMEDMOE, Scott, as well as Kincanucks, who I did lose my temper at, honestly I am still a little annoyed by the initial comments which was both rude and unjustified. I did however lower myself a few levels. This has been my chosen career my whole life and my deepest fear is I would be turned away; clearly it’s a touchy subject with me. As I said before this site has provided enormous help to me ever since I discovered it years ago, and I am sorry I abused the right to it.



No problem, my comment was meant as a friendly member to member reminder before the MODS drop in and give you the "Rainbow" Post.

:cheers:


----------



## Scott

canadianmak,

The beauty about f*ckups is that you can make them better. You first have to take responsibility for them, which you have, then act on it, learn and make every attempt not to have a repeat.

Don't worry about it and carry on.


----------



## Danjanou

canadianmak said:
			
		

> Obviously I lost it for a  minute there, I am sincerely sorry to CDN Aviator, NFLD Sapper, PMEDMOE, Scott, as well as Kincanucks, who I did lose my temper at, honestly I am still a little annoyed by the initial comments which was both rude and unjustified. I did however lower myself a few levels. This has been my chosen career my whole life and my deepest fear is I would be turned away; clearly it’s a touchy subject with me. As I said before this site has provided enormous help to me ever since I discovered it years ago, and I am sorry I abused the right to it.



Ok everyone gets a freebie from me and you had just had yours. Next breach of the site guidelines that you agreed to on registration, such as demeaning and assinine cracks to other members will result in first hand knowledge of the warning system. 

Sorry Newf no rainbow this time. A public I screwed up by the individual who did the screw up is fine enough.


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105

Folks, before posting a medical question about your own condition, please read this little bit of advice and consider it.

*The Milnet.ca Staff*


----------



## old medic

Canadianmak, 

There will be a fundoscopic exam done of your eyes.  Odds are, a more detailed history will be requested from you
and your doctor.


----------



## dreamer02

If my prescription looks something like this

Sphere     Cyl    Axis
OD -6.50    
OS -6.50 

but vision in both of my eyes can be corrected with lenses to 20/20 or even 20/15, am I V2 or V3 or V4?

My glasses haven't been replaced for a while and I need a new pair that corrects my vision to 20/20.  Will CF provide an artificial one during the medical?


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105

Not sure if you've read any earlier posts here or not.

This is not an official site or medical authority and as such cannot provide you with definitive advice, only conjecture and opinion, neither of which will help you.  While there are medical professionals that post on this site, *Army.ca is neither an accredited nor authoritative source of medical information.*  To base your personal well-being and your most valuable resource, your own health, on the word of anonymous Internet posters is perhaps not your best course of action. 

As every case is different, you will have to have a medical expert, in conjunction with CF Recruiters, answer your question.  Please call or visit your nearest CFRC and let the staff provide you a definitive answer.

In many cases, the answer is available on open source.  For example, googling "Canadian Forces Medical Category vision prescription" gets you 40,000+hits including the following:

Table of Visual Acuity Standards
Instructions for Testing Visual Acuity
Medical Standards CFP 154
The Medical Category System

The search above, including inserting the links here, took me about 3 minutes.  Hence, search before you post and please consider the advice above.

Please enjoy the site.

*The Army.ca staff*


----------



## old medic

dreamer02 said:
			
		

> but vision in both of my eyes can be corrected with lenses to 20/20 or even 20/15, am I V2 or V3 or V4?



Totally depends on how you score on the eye chart without your glasses on.  If your under 6/60, then 
your a V4. 

If you drop equal too or below -7.00 dioptres then you become a V5.
You should go back and read the first post in this thread.


----------



## CrazyCanuck

Is there anywhere where we can find the eyesight requirements for specific trades(Res + Reg)? As far as I have seen "meet CF minimum medical requirements" is about as descriptive as it gets for the information you can get off the recruiting website.


----------



## Gunner98

Boater said:
			
		

> Is there anywhere where we can find the eyesight requirements for specific trades(Res + Reg)? As far as I have seen "meet CF minimum medical requirements" is about as descriptive as it gets for the information you can get off the recruiting website.



Boater,

The Table in Annex E to CFP 154 shows Minimum Medical Standards by MOC/MOSID:
http://www.forces.gc.ca/health/policies/med_standards/pdf/engraph/cfp154_annexEappen1-2_e.pdf


----------



## MeunierConsole01

Hello.I feel kind of dumb to ask this question but I think its better to come than making another thread.So I've passed all my tests and I have to take an appointment with my optometrist so that he can ship my file at the recruiting center .The problem is that my vision is really really bad.I have -6.5 on the first and -7.5 on the other.When the doctor at the recuiting center ask me to read the letters with my eyes uncorrected i could not see anything.With my eyes corrected I've made no mistakes.I wear contact lenses and glasses.I've made application for infantry.I can't do anything about me eyes because I'm 16 so I'll have to wait until 18 to get a lasik operation.Do i have chances to be picked because I'm young and that I could have lasik operation when I'll be older?


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105

Here is a source of answers for you.

There is are other sources of answers in that thread.

At the end of the day, if you feel this strongly, it's a question for your recruiting centre - what do you expect an anonymous group of internet posters to tell you?  Will you say "but doc, the guys at Army.ca think you should give me a chance" and expect him to abdicate his responsibility to objectively verify the state of your health?  There are no quick happy answers and we can't give you an Internet hug and make everything all right.

The CF has medical standards for a reason.  You either meet them or you don't.  Ref your age - if you want to join at 16, but your vision is too poor to meet the minimum medical standard for your chosen trade, how do you expect to complete any training?  Are you willing to let your fellow troops down, or expect special treatment because you don't meet the medical standard that they all had to?

Honest answer - I don't give much for your chances right now.  If you want to go the laser eye surgery route, you'll have to wait.  Probably not the answer you wanted to hear, but probably the answer you need.  You are only 16.  You have your whole life ahead of you.  Don't lose hope, but don't worry about the military for now - go out and try and find some comradely good fellowship to raise your morale!

Best of luck.

*The Army.ca staff*


----------



## MeunierConsole01

Hello again.As you've predicted,I haven't been chosed.My eyes were worse than I would have thought;-8.25 and -8.75.Anyway,I'm only 16 and I have my whole life ahead.I'll probably work at tim or something else,insteadf of doing push-ups  But I am wondering something.I wanted to go study at the royal military college after my grade 12.I know that I can be accepted even if my eyes are bad but at the beginning,they ask you what job do you wanna go for.The one wich interest me would probably an armoured officer or an combat engineering officer,where,in both cases,would not be a job I could be able to qualify to because of my eyes.So I wanted to know if I will have to choose another job to get there and then if i could change for the one I want after beeing operated or if I will be able too choose it at the beginning OR if I would not be able to do one or the other.Thanks for your help.


----------



## kincanucks

MeunierConsole01 said:
			
		

> Hello again.As you've predicted,I haven't been chosed.My eyes were worse than I would have thought;-8.25 and -8.75.Anyway,I'm only 16 and I have my whole life ahead.I'll probably work at tim or something else,insteadf of doing push-ups  But I am wondering something.I wanted to go study at the royal military college after my grade 12.I know that I can be accepted even if my eyes are bad but at the beginning,they ask you what job do you wanna go for.The one wich interest me would probably an armoured officer or an combat engineering officer,where,in both cases,would not be a job I could be able to qualify to because of my eyes.So I wanted to know if I will have to choose another job to get there and then if i could change for the one I want after beeing operated or if I will be able too choose it at the beginning OR if I would not be able to do one or the other.Thanks for your help.



Are you sure your language is English?


----------



## old medic

MeunierConsole01 said:
			
		

> ....I'm only 16 and I have my whole life ahead.



Finish up some schooling. If your still interested then, you can always inquire about corrective eye surgery
once you are old enough.


----------



## MeunierConsole01

I'm gonna graduate next year,wich means that if I want to have a future,I'm going to make my application for RMC next year too.I know that I can have eye surgery but my question was a little more precise than this.


----------



## MeunierConsole01

Sorry if my English is not that good,I'm francophone and I'm doing my best to be understood.At least, I make the EFFORT of speaking in the other official language.Give me a chance.Can you speak french better than I speak english?


----------



## old medic

That's completely acceptable. 
We will try to answer questions in either language on this board.


----------



## kincanucks

MeunierConsole01 said:
			
		

> Sorry if my English is not that good,I'm francophone and I'm doing my best to be understood.At least, I make the EFFORT of speaking in the other official language.Give me a chance.Can you speak french better than I speak english?



If you had put in your profile that your language was French then I wouldn't have mentioned it. So make the EFFORT of filling out your profile properly.

HH and DA


----------



## Yrys

kincanucks said:
			
		

> If you had put in your profile that your language was French then I wouldn't have mentioned it. So make the EFFORT of filling out your profile properly.



I've put, in my profil, in the *Website* line the following :



> I'm a francophone  that can't seem to find french in language option...



French in not include in the language option, and Mike Bobbit confirmed it. Maybe as a newbie he didn't think to put it somewhere...


----------



## Yrys

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Thanks to George, you can now change the "native" board language to French, simply by editing your profile. (See the "Preferred Language" dropdown list). Up 'til now I'd assumed it was already available... Thanks George!
> 
> Note that selecing an alternate language will change all the built-in board messages, but (of course) won't change posts, news items, Wiki pages etc.
> 
> 
> À tout à l'heure
> Mike



Add:

Langue:  	French  W  T  (but I thout it was "français"! Just kidding!  )


----------



## MeunierConsole01

so,now that I've updated my profile...  can I have help concerning my question?

Thank you very much


----------



## old medic

Yes, it is possible to change your occupation once you join. 
I hope that is the question you meant.


----------



## ghyslyn

I'm sorry for having to post this but I'm really unsure as to whether or not my visual acuity allows me to go for infantry officer or not.

uncorrected vision = 6/120 for both eyes
best corrected vision = 6/6 for both eyes

Present glasses, right, sphere= -2.75, CYL = -0.50, axis = 180
left, sphere = -2.25, CYL = -0.25, axis=180

Manifest Refraction, right, sphere = -2.75, CYL = -1.25, axis = 180
left, sphere = -3.00, CYL = -0.75, axis = 010

now does this, as I've assumed count me as V4 or not? because uncorrected my eyes really suck, but I have 20/20 with glasses or contacts


----------



## xo31@711ret

Unless it has changed recently:
Yep, your'e V4. If your uncorrected vision is over 6/60 and your sperical equivalent does not exceed + or - 7.00 dioptres.

V4: uncorrected vision - worse than 6/60
      corrected vision - better eye 6/9       other eye 6/60
_As long as the refractive error does not exceed plus or minus 7.00 dioptres (+ / - 7.00 D) spherical equivalent in the better eye._

You won't be flying any aircraft soon.


----------



## ghyslyn

xo31@711ret said:
			
		

> Unless it has changed recently:
> Yep, your'e V4. If your uncorrected vision is over 6/60 and your sperical equivalent does not exceed + or - 7.00 dioptres.
> 
> V4: uncorrected vision - worse than 6/60
> corrected vision - better eye 6/9       other eye 6/60
> _As long as the refractive error does not exceed plus or minus 7.00 dioptres (+ / - 7.00 D) spherical equivalent in the better eye._
> 
> You won't be flying any aircraft soon.



Apparently I won't be joining the infantry soon either.

Will talk to CFRC tomorrow to get a for-sure sitrep, also sent in my info to see how much laser eye surgery would cost.


----------



## bigvander

Hey,

  I tried searching for a answer for this for a while and couldnt find one so I was wondering if anyone here can help me out.  I have astigmatism in my left eye and i was wondering if that will cause a problem for me trying to get into infantry.  I feel i have good eye sight but i would say my left eye is a bit more blurry then my right.  If anyone has any prior experience with this or knows that answer the help would be greatly appreciated.....
Thanks


----------



## Michael OLeary

You will need to deal with the CFRC to determine what tests are required.  Those results will be submitted to the CFRC's medical review process which will determine your vision category and suitability for various (if any) trades.


----------



## evil drunken-fool

Is there any literature that the Canadian Forces has written on Strabismus?  I am fairly sure last time I was at the eye doctor he diagnosed me with this but said that I had such good control of the problem that I did not need any treatment for the problem.

I have been looking around but all I could find was these requirements for the US military.



> (3) Strabismus (378), uncorrectable by lenses to less than 40 diopters or accompanied by diplopia.
> 
> (4) Strabismus, surgery (P15) for the correction of, within the preceding 6 months.
> 
> http://usmilitary.about.com/od/joiningthemilitary/a/eyes.htm



I still have another medical issue to get resolved before I even think of applying to the forces, but I am going to the eye doctor soon and I was wondering if there is anything specific he should be looking for.


----------



## john. M

hi 
i would be joining infantry soon 
i would really appreciate if someone would translate this into what vision category I belong to like for example if  I'm v1 or v2 or v3 or v4 or v5
thanks in advance :


----------



## JimMorrison19

I'm a little confused... is it possible for someone to have worse than 20/200 vision and still have correction to 20/20? I believe my optometrist said that I have worse uncorrected. If this was true, would I still categorize as a V4 or would the 20/20 possibly throw me into V3? I hope I'm at least a V4 - I was hoping to join the infantry or combat engineers but at this point I'd be happy to be in a support trade.


----------



## tutorisland

i wear glasses
all my life
i always pass for testing drivers etc.
so i assume i wear glasses for the test to ensure perscription is up to par?


----------



## aesop081

tutorisland said:
			
		

> so i assume i wear glasses for the test to ensure perscription is up to par?



Bring your glasses with you.


----------



## medicineman

tutorisland said:
			
		

> i wear glasses
> all my life
> i always pass for testing drivers etc.
> so i assume i wear glasses for the test to ensure perscription is up to par?



Bring your current prescription with you too.

MM


----------



## tutorisland

yes I will thax so much 8)


----------



## svt_fan1129

both my eyes are -5.00.

I have a medical test coming up the 23rd and I need at least V3 to be Infantryman. 

I ask many recruiter but they couldn't really answer my question. But one of the captain told me that ain't too bad. 

so will -5.00 be at least v3 ??

thanks in advance.


----------



## Armymedic

Everything you need to know is in this thread.

http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/31590.0/all.html

Two friendly pieces of advice while you read through it:

1. Do not believe everything you are told at the recruiting center, esp when its medical stuff told to you by someone who is not medical.

2. Start looking into trades where the min standard for vision is V4.


----------



## svt_fan1129

with contacts I have better vison the 20/20 my doctor says. Does that give me an advantage to join the infantry ?

uncorrected; -5.00 - can't see too much.


----------



## Armymedic

Contacts are a detriment when working in the cbt arms. You ned to wear protectived eyewear anyway.

Besides, regardless of your corrected vision, without researching, my opinion is that your correction is too high to be V3.


----------



## svt_fan1129

Thanks for the reply, 

I can only hope I'll be at least a V3.

My eye glasses are -4.25 and I see perfect. I'll guess I'll find out on my medical day if I'll be able to move on with the CF


----------



## joonrooj

Not too discourage you,
My prescription is -2.00 and I was bare minimum to get in infantry, I don't remember if it was V3 or V4 but you say it is 3 to get into Infantry, hopefully for you the requirements have changed, if not, I would look into something other than infantry, there are many jobs that have you working in close proximity and somewhat along the same lines.
Good luck


----------



## svt_fan1129

thanks for the reply...

what other trades or jobs i should be looking forward if I'm at risk not getting accepted into the infantry


----------



## Kat Stevens

Wow, apparently I need glasses too.  When I saw the thread title I thought it said "I have _*500*_ eyes, I was going to ask if your Mum was a spider.


----------



## Klinkaroo

Here are the standards, if you have better then 6/60 uncorrected then you are ok.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/health/policies/med_standards/pdf/Engraph/cfp154_annexAappen_e.pdf

Also laser surgery, if I am not mistaken, is now accepted as a cure but only certain kinds (LASIK jumps to mind), if you really really want to be infantry this is always on option but you will have to pay for it out of your own pocket, runs about 2000 dollars.


----------



## PuckChaser

My prescription (before lasik) was -2.75ish. When I enrolled, I squinted and told them the first letter was an E, but the rest was blurry, got me a V3. When I did my medical update, I didn't squint and told them it was a blurry E, and they put me as V4.

LASIK and PRK are acceptable to correct vision, take a look at this thread: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/26417.0.html for more info.


----------



## medicineman

The correction only is part of the equation - it's your distance vision unassisted that makes or beaks V3 vs V4.  The dioptre correction is what determines if you're a V5 or worse, and I've had a few people lately that have had >+/- 7.00 dioptres lately - they will need laser surgery to meet the minimum standard for enrollment.  

Cheers.

MM


----------



## Evockzi

Just want a Double check.   after all of what I have read etc, Currently I have a -5.75 Prescription which is pretty damn blind and I am confident I am below 6/60 ( just kinda figured this out on a quick online screening thing... ) so not 100% accurate will check more thoroughly at an Optometrist later.  But Me being 17 and I don't think my Vision has quite stabilized, not sure at least since I got my new prescription only couple months ago but I went unchecked for Year and half give or take since my last eye exam.  So not sure if my Eyes have started to become stable.  With Lasik a decent Option for me but unpractical or just unavailable because of unstable eyes.  But that's not Really my question I have to sort that out for my self =)...

Basically in Short my Question is if I get Classified as a V5 (Uncorrected) say right now and then have Laser surgery would that count or Nullify my Uncorrected Vision?  Or would just having V5 Vision at some time just put a big X through my Name?

I talked briefly to a medical person at the Recruiting center over the phone but couldn't get in detail since she had to leave 30 seconds after I called.


----------



## medicineman

Once your opthalmologist clears you, you'll be able to apply - you just have to have a note from them with your new refraction.

MM


----------



## Frank G

I'm almost in the same situation then you Evockzi, although not as worse I guess .. I'm 16 and V4 here, wanted to apply as combat engineer. But I got told I couldn't, so ya... applying for supply tech now. Also going to get surgery at 18 or whenever my vision stabilize. And hopefully go back as Combat engineer.

Good luck to all of those with V4+! 

Frank


----------



## Folgers

I had PRK surgery in late August of this year. I then applied for Pilot as a DEO in September. The CFAT and interview went well, however the fact that I had eye surgery has stalled the process. I will need to have my surgeon sign off on a form that basically says my eyes are stable and that there are no follow up appointments remaining. The Medical Officer told me the norm wait time for this is 6 months (not sure if that's the norm for PRK specifically, or for Lasik as well). When I asked if the 3 month mark was a possibility, I was told not to rush it like that, since afterall these are my eyes we're talking about. He also gave me the impression that the ophthalmologist exam is fairly rigorous on the eyes, and that it may not be best to subject eyes that are still fresh from surgery to it. Disappointing, but it sounded reasonable to me. However when discussing this at the clinic where I had the procedure done, the lady doing the check up on my eyes (not sure what her official title is - she's not the surgeon but does all the pre/post testing) at the most recent follow up appointment, she said she saw no reason why I wouldn't be good to go after 3 months, and that the surgeon would sign it off at that point. She used to work at an ophthalmology clinic and was familiar with the test I would be getting done. 

So my question is, has anyone here had PRK surgery and later gone on to do the ophthalmologist exam? If so what was your experience with wait times, and any other suggestions or information would be very appreciated. I don't mean to undermine the advice of the Medical Officer, I'm just excited to keep the process moving and if there's a chance to get it moving in late November vs late February, I would definitely take it. 

As an aside, my eyes have improved significantly in these last 2 months, and my left eye is 20/10 and right eye 20/20. They feel great 95% of the time, but every now and then get a little itchy which is solved with some refresh eye drops. I would recommend it to anyone considering it.


----------



## jonz67

I read somewhere that laser eye surgery makes a person ineligible for a pilot position in the CF.


----------



## medicineman

jonz67 said:
			
		

> I read somewhere that laser eye surgery makes a person ineligible for a pilot position in the CF.



It just changed.

MM


----------



## jonz67

Here is some info from 2007.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/Newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=2407


----------



## medicineman

Well there is new info from July 08 - new enrollees that have had laser surgery may be considered for aircrew positions forward of the navigator's seat.  There are exceptions - only certain procedures are allowed.  When I get back to a DWAN comp I'll post the link or the info for those that care.

MM


----------



## Folgers

jonz67 said:
			
		

> I read somewhere that laser eye surgery makes a person ineligible for a pilot position in the CF.



jonz67 - That was true in the past, but it's definitely accepted now. But medecineman is correct, only certain kinds are allowed. I can't stress enough how important it is to have your prospective surgeon call a Medical Officer at CFRC to discuss the details. For example - I was told Lasik is acceptable for pilot - that is only partly true. Only specific Lasik procedures are allowed. Best to let the professionals (your surgeon and Med Officer from CFRC) sort it out so you are 100% sure you're getting the right one. I was literally 15 mins away from getting the wrong kind of Lasik when the surgeon's assistant got off the phone with a Med Officer only to confirm that the Lasik I was going to get was not an allowable one. Dodged a big bullet there! There's more to that story obviously... but I was left with the choice of painful PRK surgery that day (approved for pilot) or finding another clinic that peforms the specific Lasik that is allowed. I went with the PRK that day, and although very painful, it has worked out really well so far.


----------



## mjc_1812

svt_fan1129: I had -4.25 and I was a V4.


----------



## Klinkaroo

I'm -3 in my left and -3.25 in my right... V4 here


----------



## medicineman

OK folks, for the last time, the distance vision uncorrected is what denotes your vision category up to and including V4/5.  The refraction (the Rx) is really what the clincher is that decides a borderline V4 vs V5, unless of course you are literally blind in either eye - that would make you a V5 pretty quickly as well.  One day a recruiter presented me with an Rx and asked me what his category was - I could with great confidence say not good, but that it was within parameters of correction required by the CF and nothing else because I didn't know what his visual acuity was.  If you're correction is + or - 7.00 diopters or greater in your best eye, start thinking about PRK or LASIK if you want to get in.  That's why we ask for the for an up to date refraction when we do the medical, since it could in fact be a showstopper right there.

Mods, if you may...

MM


----------



## R. Jorgensen

Now, I read the "Visions Category and Acuity" thread however sometimes information does click in without confirmation from outside parties.

My current perscription is: 

                                        OD(Right Eye): -1.00
                                        OS(Left Eye): -0.75

This would be classifed as V2 correct?


----------



## medicineman

Read the above - it has to do with VISUAL ACUITY not your refraction.  V2 is up to 6/18 6/18 OR 6/12 6/30 with correction to 6/6 in one eye and no worse than 6/9 in the worst.  The refraction determines if you are a V5.  We look at the acuity to make the determination of V1-V4 and THEN look at the refraction to determine if the error is + or - 7.00 diopters to ensure that the person isn't a V5.

MM


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Locked....I think MM has supplied all the answers required.


----------



## namal24

Will i be able to join infantry if my vision is (-4.50 and -4.75)???


----------



## PMedMoe

army24 said:
			
		

> Will i be able to join infantry if my vision is (-4.50 and -4.75)???



Try checking here, in a very detailed post regarding vision requirments.


----------



## medicineman

army24 said:
			
		

> Will i be able to join infantry if my vision is (-4.50 and -4.75)???



That's your correction (prescription), not your vision.

MM


----------



## reccecrewman

Where exactly can you find out what your corrected vision is? From my refraction papers I am -5.75 in both eyes and 6/120 in both eyes..... Is corrected vision listed someplace on the standard refraction papers?


----------



## old medic

It probably isn't shown if your looking at the eyeglass prescription.   It shows what you were uncorrected (6/120 in your case), and the best correction for you (-5.75 both sides in your case) but probably doesn't show how you test with the -5.75 correction.    

If you had a recent medical it will be on your medical file, as you are tested without and with the
corrective lenses.


----------



## lone bugler

Once your in the CF, do you have to change trades if your vision falls below the entrence requirement of your MOC?


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

lone bugler said:
			
		

> Once your in the CF, do you have to change trades if your vision falls below the entrence requirement of your MOC?



Did they not check it while you were applying?? because if it was below the requirement you would have never gotten that trade......


----------



## Lil_T

Enrolment standards and requirements for the trade CAN be two different things.

For instance, if the enrolment standard is V2 for a trade, but the minimum standard is V4.


----------



## old medic

lone bugler said:
			
		

> Once your in the CF, do you have to change trades if your vision falls below the entrence requirement of your MOC?



Yes.


----------



## medicineman

SoldierInTheMaking said:
			
		

> Did they not check it while you were applying?? because if it was below the requirement you would have never gotten that trade......


Your vision can change with age or illness/injury - if that were to happen you could be medically remustered into a different MOS.

MM


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

medicineman said:
			
		

> Your vision can change with age or illness/injury - if that were to happen you could be medically remustered into a different MOS.
> 
> MM



Oh alright I guess I never thought of that


----------



## Austinclee

Hi I just came from a medical test. I've submitted my optometrists form and I have received a notification that I am registered under the V4 section. I am illegible for V3 occupations. 

The jobs I have chosen were a Combat Engineer and Artillery Officer (V3 categories). Now I have to redo my interviews because I have to chose new occupations. This really frustrates me because those are the only occupations that really interests me and what I am good at doing. 

I am 18 years old. I was wondering would it be okay if I go for a laser eye correction in a year or two until I have stopped growing. 

Would I be legible to reapply and redo my med test? 

I am really worried right now and I do not know what to do at the moment... 

Can anyone help me or give me some ideas of what I can do so that I can be legible for V3 jobs please?


----------



## aesop081

Austinclee said:
			
		

> This really frustrates me because those are the only occupations that really interests me and *what I am good at doing. *



So you are an engineer or artillery officer now ?


----------



## Austinclee

Hi I just came from





			
				CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> So you are an engineer or artillery officer now ?





			
				CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> So you are an engineer or artillery officer now ?


No I am do not a job yet. Well basically I wanted to get into the RMC for my education and I had to join the ROTP (Regular Officer Training Plan) thing. I'm just going through the process or the interviews and the med test. I have succesfully completed my interviews and med test (except the eye test requirement for the jobs I have chosen). Now I have to redo my interviews for new jobs in the V4 section...


----------



## aesop081

Austinclee said:
			
		

> No I am do not a job yet.



Was just wondering how you could be good at it and never have done it. Good luck with your search for new trades. I know it sucks now but it could be a blessing in the end. This may lead you to a career path you didnt think of and that you will love.


----------



## phionex

does anyone know the visual minimum requirement for a Siganls Operator? I have 20/40 and 20/35 vision does this meet the requirements?


----------



## old medic

http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/pd/cfp-pfc-154/pdf/AN-Eapp1-eng.pdf


----------



## phionex

Can someone transalate the link provided by old medic for me? whats a 3 or a 4 sould you define it in precentage such as 20/40?


----------



## old medic

You can find all those answers here:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/37674.0.html


----------



## phionex

I am a -3.50 and -3.75 would I be able to qualify for service and what is that a V3 or V4


----------



## aesop081

phionex said:
			
		

> I am a -3.50 and -3.75 would I be able to qualify for service and what is that a V3 or V4



*READ THE LINK PROVIDED*


----------



## phionex

my eyes are -3.50 and -3.75 uncorrected and 20/20 corrected where would I fall under and if I am below a V4 which I think I am what advice is there to better your vision and is thier a chance of being accepted if you are over a V4. I am applying as a Sigs OP if that helps.


----------



## PuckChaser

I had slightly better vision uncorrected, and 20/15 corrected and was classed as V4 until I had laser eye surgery. I believe you need V4 to be a SigOp unless the standard was changed, I was still allowed to remain in my trade when I was bumped from V3 to V4 a few years back. The only way to know for sure is to apply, the recruiting centre will let you know.


----------



## ArmyGuy99

As disscussed with OldMedic many many moons ago.  Here is the link to the "Table of Visual Acuity Standards".  It can be accessed both on the DWAN and through the Internet.  It is a PDF Document so you will require Adobe PDF Viewer to see it.  Generally for Recuriting we only look at the Distance Vision and are not conserned with Near Vision.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/pd/cfp-pfc-154/pdf/AN-Aapp-eng.pdf

*OldMedic/Moderators please feel free to move this post as needed, I wasn't sure if it should be here or over in the Medical Forum.


----------



## Fiver

Since my left eye will probably put me in the V4 category (-2.00 prescription, maybe a tad worse now, so... borderline), should I postpone my upcoming medical exam until after a probable eye surgery?

I've just started taking steps to have one done, with my first evaluation scheduled for Tuesday morning (doing some clinic shopping around Montreal). 
So I am wondering if I should just go ahead with the surgery and wait until the doctor I choose says my eyes are stable and recovered instead of taking the Forces medical exam next week only to be told I (probably) don't qualify for the trades I chose because of this left eye of mine.


----------



## PuckChaser

Fiver said:
			
		

> Since my left eye will probably put me in the V4 category (-2.00 prescription, maybe a tad worse now, so... borderline), should I postpone my upcoming medical exam until after a probable eye surgery?



-2 isn't that bad, I qualified for V3 and I was about -3.10 in my best eye, corrected vision was 20/15. Worse they can do is say no, then you can reapply after you've had the surgery.


----------



## dreamer02

mlabonte said:
			
		

> Why didn‘t you ask the person who was doing your medical test those questions?  Personaly, and from experience, if you would be disqualified, they would not waste their time interviewing you.  Call them, and ask to talk to the medicals over there.



That's what I did.  I thought this assumption should always be right.

Today I was shocked after hearing from the medical staff that I am in the V4 category.  I had addressed my concern to the medical staff well in advance and had even explained how I might be wasting time proceeding with my application for AEC.  My application has taken 18 months since the day I applied.
When I finished my aircrew medical I thought I would be notified very soon whether my vision fell in the V3 category, but several more months passed in which I did not obtain any updates.  Only recently was I able to find out they had put me in the V3 category.  How can I admit what I heard today?


----------



## Fiver

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> -2 isn't that bad, I qualified for V3 and I was about -3.10 in my best eye, corrected vision was 20/15. Worse they can do is say no, then you can reapply after you've had the surgery.



Well then, thanks. I was looking up prescription to fraction to category conversions on this thread here and I guess I'm just too much of a pessimist! 
There is such a gap between -2.00 and -2.50, and both are (estimated to be) equivalent to 6/60 which in turns qualifies for V3, I don't know where I got the idea that my uncorrected vision would put me in V4 :x


----------



## freakerz

For those looking for the rating per trade, the link in the initial thread is 404... here's the new link:
http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/pd/cfp-pfc-154/pdf/AN-Eapp1-eng.pdf


----------



## aesop081

Fiver said:
			
		

> I don't know where I got the idea that my uncorrected vision would put me in V4 :x



Thats why these " my vision is...........what category am i ?" are utterly f*****g useless. The only way to know for sure si to apply and see where the process takes. you.


----------



## erik.hillis

Good enough for combat arms? I just came back from the eye doc. Here's where I'm at.

*Away w/o correction*
Right Eye - 20/50
Left Eye - 20/40
Both - 20/40

*Away w/ correction*
Left & right 20/20
Both 20/15

Normal colour vision
Normal eye coordination
No eye disease

One eye is -1.75 and the other is -1.70 (I think ... doc's writing). I asked him to give me a note with this info as well, because I read on here that they'll want it when/if I get to the medical.

On the eye test, do they do it on a standard plain Snellen chart, or do they have the lit up thing... sorta like a projector type screen where they rotate through the different sized letters (sorry, best way to describe it) - like a modern Snelling type thing.

Having trouble seeing now:
http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/8492/dsc0160l.jpg

(Dilated pupils  :blotto

Thanks


----------



## markus19

Hi i realise there are a million posts on vision but none match what i am looking or. I am applying for the military in a few days hoping to get into a armoured soldier role. Basically i went to my optometrist today and got my perscription filled out...for my left eye they gave me +3.25 and -0.75..that is for my left eye. For my right eye my optical nerve is only a quarter way developed so they are just giving me a "balance lens" so my lens's will be the same size i guess. I checked out some other posts and got an impression that my left eye the good one would pass at a v2 but my right eye would go at a v4 or v5 since i can only read the big letter for the eye exam....anyone wanna give me a little help on to what i should expect to hear when i go to the recruiting offices in a few days?? i am really hoping ot get into an infantry role. The only reason i am asking is because my case is a little different since one eye is considered "good" vision and my other eye is opposite.

thanks for your answers!!


----------



## Michael OLeary

It's not an average of your two eyes.  If your bad eye is V4, you're V4.

But I am not a medical professional, nor do I pretend to be one on the internet; only the CFRC and the recruiting medical process can give your a definitive answer for your personal circumstances.


----------



## markus19

ok thanks...so i can expect to guaranteed not get a combat role. Damnit my eyes piss me off more than anything.  I guess all i can hope for is i pass at v4 so i can actually get into some sort of trade, Thanks for your response.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

IIRC min is V3 to be enrolled for most trades.


----------



## chris_log

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> IIRC min is V3 to be enrolled for most trades.



Not true, most trades accept V4, including most officer trades. 

http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/pd/cfp-pfc-154/pdf/AN-Eapp1-eng.pdf


----------



## Antoine

Correct me if I am wrong, but combat trades required a V3 or V2 at minimum. However, many interresting trades in Combat Service Support and Branches in which V4 candidates seems to qualify.

Worth a try.


----------



## bdave

I wish they would let those with "inferior" eye sight do basic and then worry about the eye sight thing.
I am a -2.75 in both eyes and i am scared ill be refused to combat engineer because of this.
The thing is, i'm short on cash. If i go to basic, i'll have enough to get a lasik or pkr operation and then i'd be a v2.

Antoine, you can try lasik and you'll get in what you want. Don't go in a trade you "kinda want". You might regret it later and it's very difficult to change to another trade.


----------



## Michael OLeary

bdave said:
			
		

> I wish they would let those with "inferior" eye sight do basic and then worry about the eye sight thing.
> I am a -2.75 in both eyes and i am scared ill be refused to combat engineer because of this.
> The thing is, i'm short on cash. If i go to basic, i'll have enough to get a lasik or pkr operation and then i'd be a v2.
> 
> Antoine, you can try lasik and you'll get in what you want. Don't go in a trade you "kinda want". You might regret it later and it's very difficult to change to another trade.



So, you want the CF to hire you because you promise to get your eyes corrected later, after you save the money?  Sure, why not, we'll just guarantee the time off and light duties period after surgery because you're a great guy.  And what if you're in the small percentage that has complications, should we plan to keep you anyway, just because you would want that too?

While we're on the subject, how about we hire everyone who doesn't have the high school credits too, as long as they promise to get them some day?  Waiving one requirement is no different than waiving another.

And drugs, well, as long as they promise to stop after their BMQ, that should be ok too, right?

What is wrong with the CF having recruiting standards and applying them?  Why do so many people show up here trying to justify that they are so special we should accept them no matter what their personal probem might be?


----------



## bdave

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> So, you want the CF to hire you because you promise to get your eyes corrected later, after you save the money?  Sure, why not, we'll just guarantee the time off and light duties period after surgery because you're a great guy.  And what if you're in the small percentage that has complications, should we plan to keep you anyway, just because you would want that too?
> 
> While we're on the subject, how about we hire everyone who doesn't have the high school credits too, as long as they promise to get them some day?  Waiving one requirement is no different than waiving another.
> 
> And drugs, well, as long as they promise to stop after their BMQ, that should be ok too, right?
> 
> What is wrong with the CF having recruiting standards and applying them?  Why do so many people show up here trying to justify that they are so special we should accept them no matter what their personal probem might be?


I never said i was special (my mom does say it though :-*).
It was more of a rant than anything (I was talking about the reserves ). I completely understand why they do it.


----------



## Michael OLeary

bdave said:
			
		

> (I was talking about the reserves ).



That doesn't make a difference.


----------



## Antoine

Yes, I am stuck at the medical step in my application for MARS (reserve) because I am V4. The CFRC gave me sometime to think about it, and I'll pass tomorrow by the CFRC and I'll ask if they can give me the laser eye surgery list that they accept for MARS.

I'll pay for the surgery, I totally understand the recruiting standard of the CF, I realize I am not applying for the normal civilian job, and that is one of the reasons that motivate me to join the CF !

Hopefully, I'll get the surgery done early in June, and as soon as possible get my ticket for the next step in the recruiting process !

In addition, I'll join the club of V4 to V1 (lets be optimistic) and get my 20 years old eyes back


----------



## NomadWarriorSoul

I tried to search for this, but couldn't find specifics.  This seems the most applicable thread, I hope I'm not making a mistake...

There are all kinds of references to minus degree (-) vision corrections and their applicable V values.  There seems to be a near complete lack of reference to anything with positive (+) numbers though...

My vision is around  +3.0/+3.5.  I usually wear contacts outside, and glasses for computer use... I have no intention of trying to wear contacts on duty though.  I know people with farsighted vision can compensate to a certain degree (I do it all the time), but rather than leave the question open I figured I'd ask here in hopes of getting some input.

First, would this put me approximately v3-v4 category?  I know just the corrective value isn't enough to really say, but an estimate is what I'm hoping for.  I really want to enlist in combat arms, specifically infantry or armoured MOC.  

Second, if you're enlisted and opt to have laser correction done, I understand there is a period of being put on 'light duty' while your eyes heal?  How long is it, and what opportunities to further myself could I possibly take advantage of while I'm waiting for that to run out?  I thought maybe taking language courses or something along those lines would be a productive way to spend it.. I'm relearning french and german and trying to pick up pashto now as it is... not sure what happens though to people in that situation.  I only know I wouldn't want to be useless or put on the bench entirely while trying to improve my innate abilities to serve effectively.

Honestly, it's the idea that relying on combat goggles for my vision (not protection, I think that's awesome) in a combat situation might make me a possible liability that has me seriously considering laser correction.  I don't care how much it costs, but I am worried about trying to get it done now and therefore putting off actually getting the process of signing up delayed.  

If I had to put rounds into someone to prevent them tossing a grenade or something at my squadmates, the goggles slipped or something and they got hurt because I had to adjust my goggles.. bleh.... well, I can forsee a major loss of sleep on my part.  It's that someones' life may be in the balance someday due to my decisions on this that bring me to post and ask.


----------



## George Wallace

NomadWarriorSoul said:
			
		

> I tried to search for this, but couldn't find specifics.  This seems the most applicable thread, I hope I'm not making a mistake...



We'll soon see.  Let's see:



			
				NomadWarriorSoul said:
			
		

> There are all kinds of references to minus degree (-) vision corrections and their applicable V values.  There seems to be a near complete lack of reference to anything with positive (+) numbers though...



Did you find the vision chart that covers these numbers?  The CF would not have published this reference for the last several decades without covering both ranges of vision.



			
				NomadWarriorSoul said:
			
		

> My vision is around  +3.0/+3.5.  I usually wear contacts outside, and glasses for computer use... I have no intention of trying to wear contacts on duty though.  I know people with farsighted vision can compensate to a certain degree (I do it all the time), but rather than leave the question open I figured I'd ask here in hopes of getting some input.
> 
> First, would this put me approximately v3-v4 category?  I know just the corrective value isn't enough to really say, but an estimate is what I'm hoping for.  I really want to enlist in combat arms, specifically infantry or armoured MOC.



This is one question, you'll have to refer to the chart, and get the official word from the Medical Staff at the CFRC.




			
				NomadWarriorSoul said:
			
		

> Second, if you're enlisted and opt to have laser correction done, I understand there is a period of being put on 'light duty' while your eyes heal?  How long is it, and what opportunities to further myself could I possibly take advantage of while I'm waiting for that to run out?  I thought maybe taking language courses or something along those lines would be a productive way to spend it.. I'm relearning french and german and trying to pick up pashto now as it is... not sure what happens though to people in that situation.  I only know I wouldn't want to be useless or put on the bench entirely while trying to improve my innate abilities to serve effectively.



Hey! This is a second question, and could be why you couldn't find your info.  Perhaps you should search into Lasik and Laser Eye Surgery to get an idea of what you are looking forward, or not, to.



			
				NomadWarriorSoul said:
			
		

> Honestly, it's the idea that relying on combat goggles for my vision (not protection, I think that's awesome) in a combat situation might make me a possible liability that has me seriously considering laser correction.  I don't care how much it costs, but I am worried about trying to get it done now and therefore putting off actually getting the process of signing up delayed.



Yet another question, and another topic.  Try searching for Ballistic Glasses/Eyeware and see what you find there.



			
				NomadWarriorSoul said:
			
		

> If I had to put rounds into someone to prevent them tossing a grenade or something at my squadmates, the goggles slipped or something and they got hurt because I had to adjust my goggles.. bleh.... well, I can forsee a major loss of sleep on my part.  It's that someones' life may be in the balance someday due to my decisions on this that bring me to post and ask.



Yet another topic, and a signal that you really need to do a lot more reading of some of the topics on this site.


----------



## josh54243

IIRC V1 only applies to uncorrected vision...the most you can get is V2


----------



## Barts

JohnTBay said:
			
		

> IIRC V1 only applies to uncorrected vision...the most you can get is V2



Having surgery doesn't preclude V1.  I'm currently living the dream!  ;D


----------



## NomadWarriorSoul

I'm sorry, I'll do precisely as you've outlined here.  I did honestly do some searching but probably didn't use the right keywords.


----------



## Pat_Y

Not a pilot but I have met other people with a lot worse vision then that.

I think you should do fine man all the other stuff looks good. 

How much fun was the pupil dilation? I walked into my house ( ran into a few other things on the way in) and had to sit down because I couldn’t see anything 5 feet in front of me. lol

And you did all this before you got your medical done by the med tech?? That’s odd.


----------



## medicineman

What's so odd?  Anyone V2 or worse has to have a refraction done anyway, so better to have something current when you show up for confirmation than having to wait longer to get it done after the fact.

MM


----------



## Pat_Y

For me is that it was the med tech who gave me the requisition form for the optometrist to fill out and to give back to the med tech. 

That’s all I meant by that and yes it would be a good idea to have up to date information but my question is, what is the use of getting an eye examination then  go get the form, have your medical then go back and get the optometrist to fill it out?


----------



## medicineman

All you need from the optometrist is a copy of a recent refraction with the eyeglass prescription and your corrected and uncorrected vision on their letterhead - the CF2007 is a bonus.  If it's an aircrew exam, yeah, we'd like the form filled out, but the RMO has been happy with a copy of the Rx and exam.

MM


----------



## Pat_Y

ahhh well that makes more sense I got mine done for Aircrew


----------



## Merven

Hey everyone, i found an prescription of mine and I'm wondering if i v3 or v4, 
I'm -2 sphere on both
     -1 cylinder on both 
    097 axis OD
    084 axis OS

While looking through the medical forums i couldn't quite find anyone like mine but some similar were v4, so I'm alittle worried if you could help e out that would be great Thanks ahead of time


----------



## Merven

Hey everyone, I'm just wonering if ...
both Sphere -2
both cylinders -1 
axis 097 OD
axis 084 OS
a V3 or V4?
Thanks before hand


----------



## PMedMoe

What, asking the same question here wasn't good enough? 



			
				Merven said:
			
		

> Hey everyone, i found an prescription of mine and I'm wondering if i v3 or v4,
> I'm -2 sphere on both
> -1 cylinder on both
> 097 axis OD
> 084 axis OS
> 
> While looking through the medical forums i couldn't quite find anyone like mine but some similar were v4, so I'm alittle worried if you could help e out that would be great Thanks ahead of time



Read CDN Aviator's response (#243) in this thread.  That pretty much sums it up.



			
				CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Thats why these " my vision is...........what category am i ?" are utterly f*****g useless. The only way to know for sure is to apply and see where the process takes. you.


----------



## kincanucks

Merven said:
			
		

> Hey everyone, i found an prescription of mine and I'm wondering if i v3 or v4,
> I'm -2 sphere on both
> -1 cylinder on both
> 097 axis OD
> 084 axis OS
> 
> While looking through the medical forums i couldn't quite find anyone like mine but some similar were v4, so I'm alittle worried if you could help e out that would be great Thanks ahead of time



Based on my on-line Ophthalmology degree I would say that you are a V5 and effectively blind and should go and buy a seeing eye dog right now.


----------



## medicineman

I'm getting tired of people not reading anything that's posted here and in the other vision thread...

MM


----------



## Merven

My Iphone said the post didnt go through, I'm sorry that i can't spend hours reading all the forums but I'm working full 12 hr days and the cell coverage is sickening.
for what time it takes you on a dsl conection to read 5 pages would let me read 1 out here.
I'll just wait till I'm in town and read it all since most of the replys I get are just rants at me.
Ty to the few people who actaully take the time out of there day to help me out instead of just waisting a post.


----------



## aesop081

Merven said:
			
		

> I'm working full 12 hr days



So do most of us so what is your point ?


----------



## kincanucks

Merven said:
			
		

> My Iphone said the post didnt go through, I'm sorry that i can't spend hours reading all the forums but I'm working full 12 hr days and the cell coverage is sickening.
> for what time it takes you on a dsl conection to read 5 pages would let me read 1 out here.
> I'll just wait till I'm in town and read it all since most of the replys I get are just rants at me.
> Ty to the few people who actaully take the time out of there day to help me out instead of just waisting a post.



The only one "actaully waisting" bandwidth is you.


----------



## PMedMoe

kincanucks said:
			
		

> The only one "actaully waisting" bandwidth is you.



Thank you, kincanucks!  To Merven:   :crybaby:


----------



## bbr11

Hey everyone! From what I've read I fall into V5. I just wanna make sure that I do because I'm not sure if I read it properly. This is my eye prescription:

    SPH     AXIS
L   -1.25   085
R   -2.25   105

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Blackadder1916

> . . . From what I've read I fall into V5. I just wanna make sure that I do because I'm not sure if I read it properly.



Since we don't know what you read, we can't be sure if you read it properly.  However, if you have properly (and completely) read this and other theads relating to vision categories, visual acuity and eyeglass prescriptions you should have become aware that most on these means who have some (professional) knowledge and experience of the subject will usually suggest that the best (and preferably only) means of finding out what medical category you will be assigned is by actually going to a recruiting centre and being examined/tested by the medical staff there.

While there is some relationship between measurement of visual acuity (20/20, 6/6, etc - what is used for assigning a vision category) and an optical prescription, they are not the same thing.  A estimate (possibly widely inaccurate) could be made, but practising inaccurate internet medicine is frowned upon here.  

If you wish to improperly read something else about which you have little understanding try How Visual Acuity Is Measured.  It does include estimates for the approximate correction needed for each line seen on the Snellen chart.


----------



## tonycarpenter

i had my eyes checked yesturday and my medical is on the 20th just curious if anyone knew what catagory i am V1, V3 etc..

    shpere      cyl.       axis
o.D  -1.00       -0.50    085
O.S -1.50


----------



## Roy Harding

tonycarpenter said:
			
		

> i had my eyes checked yesturday and my medical is on the 20th just curious if anyone knew what catagory i am V1, V3 etc..
> 
> shpere      cyl.       axis
> o.D  -1.00       -0.50    085
> O.S -1.50



This thread http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/31590/post-225087.html#msg225087 may help.

The Search feature can turn up some really interesting stuff - you can access it by clicking on the "Search" button on the menu bar.

Best of luck to you.


Roy


----------



## Muckaduc

Okay, so I've applied to the reserves as an artillery officer. The only thing that may stop me from getting in is my vision. 
I went to my optometrist and I got a form filled out that says...

Uncorrected Vision          Right: 6/120
                                   Left: 6/120

Best Corrected Vision       Right: 6/4.5
                                    Left: 6/4.5

What I gather from this thread is that I am, or will be, categorized as V5. Which would effectively make me "unsuitable" for the combat arms. Before I head over to the recruitment centre tomorrow, I was just wondering if someone could confirm my suspicions.  

Also, why were the standards raised? It used to be 6/120 as the cut off. There are still plenty of CF members with worse eyesight than me who can do their job just as well as anyone else.


----------



## George Wallace

Muckaduc said:
			
		

> .......... There are still plenty of CF members with worse eyesight than me who can do their job just as well as anyone else.




Perhaps there are.  However, they started their careers with better vision, and over the years, and after much training and courses, their eyesight may have degenerated.  You, on the other hand, do not have the training and many years of service under your belt, and already have eyesight that may not meet the lowest standard required.  Where will you be many years down the road when your eyesight degenerates even more?


----------



## medicineman

6/120 puts you into a V4 category, unless your spherical equivalent is greater than 7.00 diopteres on your prescription, THEN you are V5.  V3 is minimum for combat arms soldiers and officers, so you'd likely have to either pick another classification or get laser surgery if you want to continue pursuing arty officer.  The standards were  changed because there has to be a cutoff at some point where you can distinguish something at greater than arm's length in front of you without your glasses - 6/60 is the cutoff for V3.  It's nothing personal, just business.  Several people had their categories revised as a result of this and some actually ended up havng to change jobs.

Good luck and cheers.

MM


----------



## Muckaduc

medicineman said:
			
		

> 6/120 puts you into a V4 category, unless your spherical equivalent is greater than 7.00 diopteres on your prescription, THEN you are V5.  V3 is minimum for combat arms soldiers and officers, so you'd likely have to either pick another classification or get laser surgery if you want to continue pursuing arty officer.  The standards were  changed because there has to be a cutoff at some point where you can distinguish something at greater than arm's length in front of you without your glasses - 6/60 is the cutoff for V3.  It's nothing personal, just business.  Several people had their categories revised as a result of this and some actually ended up havng to change jobs.
> 
> Good luck and cheers.
> 
> 
> MM




Thanks for the help. My prescription is -3 in both eyes. Does that make me V5?


----------



## owa

I want to go Infantry.

I feel my vision is the only thing that scares me.  My prescription is low.  Most of my friends comment that when they put on my glasses, they can't tell between wearing them and not wearing them.  So I'm not too scared.

Just a quick question...  During the visual test, can we squint in order to see something?  If I look at something far away, I find squinting raises my vision to about 20/20.  Last time I did an eye exam, I came out as 20/30....  But that was a few years ago.  I'll likely go in and get another exam done so that I can know for sure.  I'd like to think 20/30 would be good enough, and although I've been looking through what V3 represents, I can't really find a specific answer haha.

So if I do my test and squint to get a line, will they growl at me and tell me not to squint haha?  I know how stupid this sounds, and I think I know the answer, but I want to be sure.


----------



## erik.hillis

You can't squint or tilt your head to aid vision. 8)

20/30? I'm 20/40 & 20/50 and was v3. Just be sure you're 20/20 corrected.

And you'd be good to get a full eye exam and have the doc write the results on a letterhead note, with your:

- Uncorrected vision (20/x)
- Corrected vision (20/x)
- Colour vision
- Eye diseases
- Astigmatism (if you have it)

I gave them my note, so I forget if there was anything else on it.


----------



## owa

erikh said:
			
		

> You can't squint or tilt your head to aid vision. 8)



Well that's what I expected, but that certainly doesn't make my cockles hard.

I suppose I could go to all my medical stuff already squinting and make it seem like that's what my face looks like.

Ah well, I've got a long time before I have to worry about that.  So I'll just use eye exercises and the like to try and naturally make my vision better.  I'm not _too_ worried, but I am slightly worried.


----------



## erik.hillis

ROFL the thought crossed my mind a few times "... if I go in there squinting, and squint the entire time, maybe..."  ^-^

...looking like that putty guy from seinfeld.


----------



## medicineman

V3 or in English, not great vision, is what's required for infantry.  If you're 20/30, you're fine.

*Don't sqint.*

MM


----------



## chrome1967

erikh said:
			
		

> ROFL the thought crossed my mind a few times "... if I go in there squinting, and squint the entire time, maybe..."  ^-^
> 
> ...looking like that putty guy from seinfeld.



And whenever they ask you a question, you answer " Yeah, that's right " in a monotone voice  ;D


----------



## erik.hillis

chrome1967 said:
			
		

> And whenever they ask you a question, you answer " Yeah, that's right " in a monotone voice  ;D



HAHA... high five.


----------



## owa

Oh you boys crack me up.


----------



## medicineman

I think you're good.

MM


----------



## chrome1967

erikh said:
			
		

> HAHA... high five.



Nice!


----------



## ufm101

hey whats the vision requirements for vehicule tech? I looked every where and can't find anything


----------



## Neolithium

ufm101 said:
			
		

> hey whats the vision requirements for vehicule tech? I looked every where and can't find anything


There's a link at the top of this page to a thread dedicated to Vision Category & Acuity that I found very helpful (Thanks old medic!)
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/31590/post-225087.html#msg225087
There's a PDF available in there which shows the requirements for specific trades. I linked it below in case you can't find it for whatever reason.
http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/pd/cfp-pfc-154/pdf/AN-Eapp1-eng.pdf


----------



## DeadEyedShooter

Hey guys,

So I've done a fair bit of reading and searching and reading some more, and I still can't seem to find any information regarding being legally blind in one eye (My situation, hence the screen name). Would someone with one working eye be accepted for training? My good eye scores a V4. Bad Eye can only see colour and shapes, but no focus or definition. Detached and surgically re-attached retina was the issue, in case anyone is wondering.

Here's the thing.. My good eye is the LEFT one, while I am RIGHT handed. This means I'll have to be trained to shoot left-handed, which is going to be a challenge, but that's for another thread at another time...

Just wanted to know if I can still do the BMQ training and so on.
Thanks in advance. This is a great forum you have going on here.


----------



## Neolithium

As always, the best thing to do is contact your local CFRC and get a hold of the medical staff there, however that being said, from what I've read during my own vision quest (HA!) around here, having 1 eye which is (for lack of a better term legally blind), would make you V5 and ineligible for enrollment.  However, this is my guess based on what I've read; actual Med Staff will tell you with 100% accuracy what the situation is.


----------



## WannaBe7

If my vision is perfect when corrected but (L) -3.25 (R) -3.50 with no corrective lenses am I still allowed to join a combat arms unit?


----------



## medicineman

I really wonder if people actually read what is being written here...

MM


----------



## Roy Harding

medicineman said:
			
		

> I really wonder if people actually read what is being written here...
> 
> MM



I stopped _wondering_ a while ago ...

Now, I _know_.


----------



## Neolithium

WannaBe7 said:
			
		

> If my vision is perfect when corrected but (L) -3.25 (R) -3.50 with no corrective lenses am I still allowed to join a combat arms unit?


Go to a recruiting center, apply and you'll find out at your medical.


----------



## medicineman

To make a determination of visual category, ONE MUST LOOK AT THE VISUAL ACUITY FIRST, THEN THE CORRECTION TO MAKE SURE THEY AREN'T A V5.  Please don't post your correction here and expect one of us non-optometrist/ophthalmologist types to guess what your visual acuity without and with glasses is by your prescription.  I have a vague idea by looking at my own or some of the other folks' that come through the door, but I assign a category by looking at what your vision is first.  If there is a high degree of correction applied, I then do a little math based on a formula provided and decide if it's within medical standards and come to a final determination of the category, as does the physician providing oversight to my medicals.

MM


----------



## WannaBe7

Thanks medicineman


----------



## elementqka

I got -2.5 in both eyes, will i make it in combat arms ? (cant understand the chart  :-\)


----------



## medicineman

Please read 2 posts above yours.


MM


----------



## xo31@711ret

Posted by: medicineman    Please read 2 posts above yours.

Hence S, why I stopped answering on this tread...

-g


----------



## medicineman

Sometimes people get the hint.

MM


----------



## Antoine

Got my PRK surgery last Thursday, today is Tuesday, got my protective lens removed and I can start to see again  

My advice to anyone getting PRK done, make sure someone is around as much as possible for the first days to assist you as you might not see very well and thus it is not easy to put drops in your eyes, clean them, read any notices, go to appointments and so on.....Also I have secured in advances 7 days off of work from the surgery day.

Regards,


----------



## aesop081

elementqka said:
			
		

> I got -2.5 in both eyes, will i make it in combat arms ? (cant understand the chart  :-\)



Here is a simple test to help you out.

1- Stand or sit at arms lenght from your laptop or computer screen; and
2- Read the phrase below;
3- If you can read it , you are good to go.


Go to the damned CFRC, apply to the CF and the medical process will tell you what your vision category is and what trades are open to you. It is not only the best way but the only way.


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Here is a simple test to help you out.
> 
> 1- Stand or sit at arms lenght from your laptop or computer screen; and
> 2- Read the phrase below;
> 3- If you can read it , you are good to go.
> 
> 
> Go to the damned CFRC, apply to the CF and the medical process will tell you what your vision category is and what trades are open to you. It is not only the best way but the only way.





now if i can read thats whats my vision level?   Joking of course


----------



## Antoine

Hey, I am almost there, but where should I go if I can read the last phrase ?   ;D


----------



## Rinker

This is just a little something I would recomend but its NOT YET APPROVED BY THE CF, I personally am going to look into after I finish my dp1 course.  They are called intacs, they can be removed and don't weaken the cornea and as your eyesight worsens when you get older they can be replaced with a more powerful prescription. So keep an eye out for them in case they get approved by the CF as the americans and brits have approved it now.


----------



## Antoine

As you might want to get laser eye surgery later on, don't forget to ask if there is any delay between stopping the use of the intacs lenses and the surgery. In my case (PRK), they asked to take the contact lenses out before surgery: a full 7 days for soft lenses, 14 days for Toric lenses, and 30 days for hard or gas permeable lenses. Thus you might put your career on hold for a bit longer if you are not allowed to wear glasses on duty.

P.S. Of course the exact time without lenses prior to surgery should not being taken as a general statements. Your ophthalmologist will give you the guidelines that apply to your case.


----------



## medicineman

Rinker said:
			
		

> This is just a little something I would recomend but its NOT YET APPROVED BY THE CF, I personally am going to look into after I finish my dp1 course.  They are called intacs, they can be removed and don't weaken the cornea and as your eyesight worsens when you get older they can be replaced with a more powerful prescription. So keep an eye out for them in case they get approved by the CF as the americans and brits have approved it now.



I personally wouldn't look into them UNTIL they are approved for use by the CF, nor should you reccomend anything that isn't approved by the CF, especially at your lofty DP 0.5 level.

 :2c:

MM


----------



## Rinker

That is why I said keep an eye on it, and bolded that it is not yet approved by the cf. I am waiting and crossing my fingers.


----------



## medicineman

Most of the literature I've read about them says that they're for low degrees of myopia without astigmatism OR if you have keratoconus...if you don't fit into those categories, I wouldn't worry too much about it - stick to your glasses, contacts or save your pennies for PRK or LASIK.

MM


----------



## aerobeast89

Hello. I have read this post and all it’s replies. This is my first post on this forum, or rather, my first post on any forum ever. 

I am applying for pilot, and I have aircrew selection on February 1st. It’s been a battle. I have done lots of things like improved my grades in aerospace engineering, got in shape, got flying experience and got laser eye surgery. 

This question is about the surgery. 

I got one of the required types of laser eye surgery. I think it was wavefront PRK or something like that. None the less it is an acceptable procedure for pilots in the Canadian forces. I made sure of it. 

Everything has gone great. I have had my ophthalmologist, the CFRC medical staff, and a forces third party ophthalmologist test my eyes. Everything is good to go with 20/20 uncorrected in each eye, prescribed by all sources. 

Forgive me, for I over-think these things. 

When I was leaving the third party’s office, I noticed at the top of the page long prescription (with all 20/20 uncorrected marks for each eye) a big V2 circled. 

I’m not sure what this means. Does a third party ophthalmologist have the authority to give me a category like that? Could the V2 on that paper mean something else? 

Also, I know the vision standards for pilots are changed. Can someone with V2 after laser eye surgery and still be a pilot? Or do you have to have pristine vision after the surgery to make the cut?

Besides that I have no stiggys or anything else wrong with my eyes. 
This all took place long before I got called for a date for aircrew selection. I know that all medical records are looked over for aircrew positions before you are allowed to go to aircrew selection. So do I have nothing to worry about?

Thanks to whoever reads and replies to this. I know the best thing to do is call a CFRC and replies here are just opinions yadda yadda....

And if someone could direct me to a link for aircrew medicals and what sorts of things they test you on for air factor, that would be great. 

B.East


----------



## aerobeast89

Do I have to make a post on a more up to date forum to get a reply?


----------



## Nfld Sapper

aerobeast89 said:
			
		

> Do I have to make a post on a more up to date forum to get a reply?



I think no one here can give you a 100% answer either way....

So why not just wait and see what happens when you submit the paperwork.

My  :2c: your mileage may vary......


----------



## aesop081

MasterInstructor said:
			
		

> All I know is you have to be V1 for pilot.



That is not correct and has been incorrect for some time. You realy need to stay in your lane.


----------



## aerobeast89

Thanks for the replies!!!

I figure that since I am going to be going to aircrew selection next week, and my medical files have been approved everything must be cool in that department. I don't know what that V2 could have meant either. My vision is so clear its amazing. Im always testing it with other people and reading far away signs that nobody else can read. 

B.East


----------



## elementqka

Nevermind


----------



## mewingkitty

I figure I'll throw a random suggestion out there to anyone else concerned (Much as I am) about their vision, and who has only their eyeglass prescription on hand...

I am currently going through the application process and I'm confident in all areas, other than my vision, which is not so hot. Upon reading on this site, and elsewhere online, it's QUITE evident that your prescription can not be used to accurately determine your acuity.

I came up with the crazy idea of going to see my optometrist. (Crazy, I know). Upon receiving my prescription and reading it over, I found exactly the same thing that others on here did... They still didn't know where they stood. So... I explained my situation - "I'm applying for service, there is a vision rating system with limits, and I need to know if I'm wasting my time" - They sat me down for a quick eye chart reading and upon going through the first slide or two, he informed me my vision is approximately 20/100 in each eye (6/30) so by his estimation I should qualify for V4 and therefore not be completely screwed in terms of finding a place in the Armed Forces (*This is obviously subject to my pending medical exam to be done by the recruitment center*).

Note - I drove down to my optometrist and did this spontaneously, because of the nature of my request there was no charge and no wait time. I'd recommend that anyone with similar _gut wrenching_ concerns gets off their butt and goes to see a doctor A.S.A.P. rather than pelting the internet with questions.

And that's my 2 cents.

mew!


----------



## admcdonald

Hello,

I applied to the military in October 2009 in the direct entry officer programme.  I've been slowly, but surely winding my way through the application process.  I rather terrified myself about the aptitude test and fitness levels and therefore completely overlooked my lack of good vision, which has me kicking myself because I could have fixed this issue months ago.

I recently did my medical and interview.  The gentleman who did the medical stated that I would pass medical easily if not for my poor eyesight.  He suggested that I might need to get laser eye surgery to get passed.  He also gave me a form to fill out from my optometrist about my level of vision.  I went to my optometrist today who laughed at the notion that I could ever function without my glasses or contact lenses (which is quite correct).  He told me that both of my eyes are in the -5 range and that I have astigmatism (which I knew about previously).  He said that although he doesn't know the exact standards of the military he doesn't believe that I would be accepted if I needed to function at all without corrective lenses.

I am perfectly happy to get laser eye surgery (my parents are even paying for it as a birthday present) and I am willing to get it done as soon as possible.  I understand that there is a minimum three month waiting period after the surgery is completed to check to make sure my eyes are in good shape and this does not upset me in the least.

My question is, however, should I wait to have the form filled out until a week or two after I get the eye surgery done and then return it to the recruiting centre (the time limit on the form is 90 days with an extension of 30 days on top of that) and explain about the surgery at that point or should I ask for the extension and return it at the three month point (and tell them about the surgery at the 3 month point)?  Also, when I go through with the surgery will that put a full stop on my application process and will I have to wait for positions to open up at the point I am cleared, or will they continue with the process because in all likelihood I will not be sent off to training in the next 3-4 months regardless?

Basically, I am asking how I can do this eye surgery requirement with the least amount of disruption to my application process as possible.

Thank you for any advice or comments.


----------



## anthbes

admcdonald said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I applied to the military in October 2009 in the direct entry officer programme.  I've been slowly, but surely winding my way through the application process.  I rather terrified myself about the aptitude test and fitness levels and therefore completely overlooked my lack of good vision, which has me kicking myself because I could have fixed this issue months ago.
> 
> I recently did my medical and interview.  The gentleman who did the medical stated that I would pass medical easily if not for my poor eyesight.  He suggested that I might need to get laser eye surgery to get passed.  He also gave me a form to fill out from my optometrist about my level of vision.  I went to my optometrist today who laughed at the notion that I could ever function without my glasses or contact lenses (which is quite correct).  He told me that both of my eyes are in the -5 range and that I have astigmatism (which I knew about previously).  He said that although he doesn't know the exact standards of the military he doesn't believe that I would be accepted if I needed to function at all without corrective lenses.
> 
> I am perfectly happy to get laser eye surgery (my parents are even paying for it as a birthday present) and I am willing to get it done as soon as possible.  I understand that there is a minimum three month waiting period after the surgery is completed to check to make sure my eyes are in good shape and this does not upset me in the least.
> 
> My question is, however, should I wait to have the form filled out until a week or two after I get the eye surgery done and then return it to the recruiting centre (the time limit on the form is 90 days with an extension of 30 days on top of that) and explain about the surgery at that point or should I ask for the extension and return it at the three month point (and tell them about the surgery at the 3 month point)?  Also, when I go through with the surgery will that put a full stop on my application process and will I have to wait for positions to open up at the point I am cleared, or will they continue with the process because in all likelihood I will not be sent off to training in the next 3-4 months regardless?
> 
> Basically, I am asking how I can do this eye surgery requirement with the least amount of disruption to my application process as possible.
> 
> Thank you for any advice or comments.



I was just wondering what you're trying to get into? Infantry, or something else because I heard for non-related combat trades the eye sight restriction is a bit different. I was wondering if anyone knew what the vision requirements for Medical Technician are? Any input would help thanks!


----------



## medicineman

Med Tech is V4.

MM


----------



## anthbes

medicineman said:
			
		

> Med Tech is V4.
> 
> MM



And V4 is -5.00 and under?


----------



## medicineman

No - it's a visual acuity of 6/60 or greater.

MM


----------



## Mikhail

Looking through this thread a number of the definitive links have expired. Here are two I tracked down:

Medical Standards (CFP 154) 
http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/pd/cfp-pfc-154/CH-3-eng.asp

Medical Standards (CFP 154) - Annex E
Minimum Medical Standards (by each Occupation)
http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/pd/cfp-pfc-154/AN-E-eng.asp


----------



## PMedMoe

Mikhail said:
			
		

> Looking through this thread a number of the definitive links have expired. Here are two I tracked down:
> 
> Medical Standards (CFP 154)
> http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/pd/cfp-pfc-154/CH-3-eng.asp
> 
> Medical Standards (CFP 154) - Annex E
> Minimum Medical Standards (by each Occupation)
> http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/pd/cfp-pfc-154/AN-E-eng.asp



They both work for me.  They may only be available on the DWAN.


----------



## owa

I just want to give some advice based on my own personal experience related to the vision qualifications for occupations.

I would recommend making sure you have at least two occupations you'd be willing to do, and make sure they don't have the same vision requirements.  So say you need to be V3 for something, and you are unsure if you have a good enough vision, make sure you have something else (unless you really, really, really don't want another occupation) that is a V4.  That's just an example, but you'll find it helpful.

I had Armoured, Artillery, and Sig Ops as my preferred trades.  I ended up being in V4 by just a bit, and I couldn't get the other two, but I knew I'd be happy in Sig Ops so once they determined all this, they just offered me Sig Ops and there was no disappointment on my behalf.

Basically, just make sure you have all your options planned out.  I know I want to eventually move over into the Combat Arms, but that'll be down the road once I can afford laser eye surgery.  I also understand that it will be based on the Military's need, so I'm happy fulfilling out my contract as is.  So this isn't a starting point to hold me over until I can go Combat Arms, but this is just one piece of a hopefully long and somewhat varied military career.

You just won't want to be disappointed if you don't get into a certain trade because of your eyes.  There's so much you can do and be happy with, it just takes a lot of reading to figure it out.  I had my doubts with my eyes so I checked and rechecked to make sure I found other positions I would be extremely happy in.

Oddly enough, it was my colour vision which I hadn't factored in that almost cost me all my choices haha.  I guess you can't prepare for everything.


----------



## galgal23

I'm about -10 aka totally useless without glasses/contacts..is that even close to a V4?


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Not sure if these help or not, but you can look up the info on the links below.  I don't understand it all, so I'll make it clear I can not answer any questions on any of this stuff.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/pd/cfp-pfc-154/default-eng.asp

http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/pd/cfp-pfc-154/AN-A-eng.asp

http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/pd/cfp-pfc-154/AN-B-eng.asp


----------



## pascalemt

-10 is very low. I was -7,25 and they asked me to have the lasik. I got it 8 months ago. Ask to the CFRC for the right surgery for your trade. 

Pascale


----------



## medicineman

V2...6/12 is roughly 20/40.

MM


----------



## Moseley76

Hi all,

My prescription right now is
OD:-2.5
OS:-2.25
I found that according to your chart this would put me close to the cutoff of 6/60. Corrected my eyes go perfectly to 20/20. I'm turning 16 and my friends and I are going to the local regiment to sign up for part time reserves, are the medical standards less for reserves? And is this accurate?
Thanks
Oliver


----------



## xo31@711ret

No; the medical standards are the same.  Combat arms are a V3; or were as of a couple of years ago when I was performing medical exams at a recruitng centre and its dets; someone will correct me if the V cat has changed.


----------



## MKos

Dude, I wear glasses and contacts, listen to the other members hear, i totally agree about not getting laaser eye i do not wanna take the chance,my advice, get the 7day or month long contacts and carry them with u they are easy to manage and take out and put in, you can even sleep with them! Hope ur exam went well, im sure yolll be fne, they tend to be verry forgiving and leanient on vision im sure thats the least of your worries. Just chiillll and concentrate at the many other things ahead of you!


Cheers,


----------



## PMedMoe

MKos said:
			
		

> get the 7day or month long contacts and carry them with u they are easy to manage and take out and put in, you can even sleep with them!



Don't wear contacts when you're going to get gassed.


----------



## Nowithere

Quick question- What are the colour vision requirements for signals officer?


----------



## SoldierInAYear

Sorry is this was posted before but..

Right now i have 20/400 vision but its a little blurier in my right eye  but with glasses i can see 20/20  8) i am hoping to join Infantry do you think i will pass the eye test?

Im am thinking about joining in three or four years so i can learn how to swim get fit finish highschool and my vision my get a little better

thanks  


Nameaul ha


----------



## SoldierInAYear

that sucks i guess i should start saving for laser eye surgery    :warstory:


----------



## MKos

I wouldnt advise laser eye personally i dont like the risks cuz even though their is a small margin of error you cannot get your eyes back if something happens, alot of thinking into it beforehand but what u need to do is what u need to do...


Good Luck,


----------



## Occam

MKos said:
			
		

> I wouldnt advise laser eye personally i dont like the risks cuz even though their is a small margin of error you cannot get your eyes back if something happens, alot of thinking into it beforehand but what u need to do is what u need to do...



Please don't use MSN speak, and use proper grammar and spelling.  It's the site rules which you agreed to when you joined the site.

P.S.  Looking at your profile:  

1.  If you go to RMC, you will never be a Naval Weapons Tech.  RMC trains officers, NWT is a NCM trade.
2.  The Royal Canadian Navy no longer exists, and hasn't since 1968.  It's just "Navy", or "Canadian Navy".
3.  Help is "accepted", not "excepted".


----------



## MKos

Man firstly, calm down, I agreed not to spell in msn talk yes, But i dont see a reason for you to be so offended by it, if its that much of a problem to you then dont read the forum, and I am aware that the RMC trains officers, I want to be a Naval Combat Systems Engineering Officer, sorry again, I made my profile at like 3am while I was just looking around on the Site. No reason for you to criticize what I post on my profile, POint is, your complaints would be appropriate in a forum about proper grammer, not one where someone is simply asking fpr info and opinions, But sorry if i somehow hurt your ethics of typing on the internet, I apologize,

P.S Thanks for your concerns I ill try and apply them to every forum i post in?

 :warstory:


----------



## aesop081

MKos said:
			
		

> your complaints would be appropriate in a forum about proper grammer, not one where someone is simply asking fpr info and opinions,



Read the rules of this site again......... :


----------



## Occam

MKos said:
			
		

> Man firstly, calm down, I agreed not to spell in msn talk yes,



But you did it anyway.



> But i dont see a reason for you to be so offended by it, if its that much of a problem to you then dont read the forum,



I wasn't offended, but if someone must leave, it'll be the guy who can't use English.



> and I am aware that the RMC trains officers, I want to be a Naval Combat Systems Engineering Officer, sorry again, I made my profile at like 3am while I was just looking around on the Site.



So if you're seeking NCS Eng, why did you just correct your profile to read "Naval Weapon Systems Engineering Officer", which doesn't even exist?  Here's some advice - don't post or edit your profile at 3 am.  Attention to detail, lad...attention to detail.  You'll need it at RMC.



> No reason for you to criticize what I post on my profile, POint is, your complaints would be appropriate in a forum about proper grammer, not one where someone is simply asking fpr info and opinions,



C'mon, now....you didn't _really_ read the site rules, did you?



> But sorry if i somehow hurt your ethics of typing on the internet, I apologize,



 :rofl:


----------



## Cerulean_Sky

Hello all,

I'm an OCdt in the ROTP program (I enrolled recently, this August). I've already been cleared medically, however my vision is -6.50 in both eyes, and as you might know the cutoff for V5 is -7.00. I have 3 years until I actually graduate and am able to start working, and I'm worried that in that time my vision may worsen. What happens to me if I do become a V5? Am I kicked out of the Canadian Forces as a whole, or will my job just be switched? (On graduation I'm intended to go to Land Electrical Mechanical Engineering, MOC 00187. The minimum vision requirement for this job is V4.)

I would appreciate any input you have to this situation.


----------



## medicineman

The V5 cat is based on your visual acuity with and without glasses, as well as your manifest refraction.  If you're that concerned, find out about LASIK or PRK and get the surgery done.  There is no trade in the Service where V5 is allowed...you could get a release or you might get an accomodation, all depends on what D Med Pol and Career Shops have to say.

MM


----------



## Cerulean_Sky

I'm aware of all factors that contribute to V5, but unfortunately I am essentially still at the last level before being classified a V5. Any slight shift to the worse can get me to that level. 

If you don't mind me asking, what's an accommodation?

I talked to a LASIK doctor before the application process, and unfortunately no one wants to risk operating on my eyes. Because my vision's worse than -6.00 I've already got a 1 in 20 risk of detached retina (instead of a 1 in 300 risk for the general population). If I got any kind of surgery on them, the chance of detached retina would go up by something like 400%.


----------



## medicineman

An accomodation is a decision from the Career shop, based on D Med Pol reccomendations of your what your medical category and limitations are, saying that you can stay within your trade and the CF.  There are other things they base that decision on - what your trade is, your experience, are you or your mates going to be put at risk by the medical limitations you have, and needs of the service.  I wouldn't even think of trying to guess what their decision would be in your case - people aren't always getting favourable decisions right now for V5's.

Hope that helps.  Regardless, I'm not going to tell you what to do.

Cheers.

MM


----------



## kincanucks

Cerulean_Sky said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> 
> I'm an OCdt in the ROTP program (I enrolled recently, this August). I've already been cleared medically, however my vision is -6.50 in both eyes, and as you might know the cutoff for V5 is -7.00. I have 3 years until I actually graduate and am able to start working, and I'm worried that in that time my vision may worsen. What happens to me if I do become a V5? Am I kicked out of the Canadian Forces as a whole, or will my job just be switched? (On graduation I'm intended to go to Land Electrical Mechanical Engineering, MOC 00187. The minimum vision requirement for this job is V4.)
> 
> I would appreciate any input you have to this situation.



V5 equals bye bye.


----------



## acoldcanadian

Hey guys, I'm in the process of applying for ROTP and slightly concerned about the vision test. First off, I've never worn any corrective vision at all, ever. The thing is, my optometrist told me about 2 years ago, that I have a microscopic scar on my left eye, that lowers the vision a bit. When i close my right eye, everything is just a little bit more blurry. However my right eye has better than 20/20 vision. My doc said what an average eye can see at 15 meters, I can see at 20 meters. I honestly don't have any trouble with my vision at all, and can read things at distances others cannot. I guess my eyes cancel each other out or something. 

Anyway, I was wondering what the vision test consists of. Is it extremely extensive? Or is it "Here, read that on the other side of the room"?

My choices for trades in order are: 1st: Pilot   2nd: Engineer Officer   3rd: Air Navigator

If I do require laser eye surgery, would I still make the deadline, or is there a period where I have to wait before I can apply?


----------



## medicineman

If you're applying for aircrew, and if you make it past the CFAT, etc, you'll be sent for a thorough ophthalmological exam as part of the medical.  If your vision is within standards for pilot, so be it...if not, there are other things you'll likely be suitable for.

MM


----------



## acoldcanadian

Thanks. Does anyone know what the policy for laser eye surgery is in the CF? For instance, if i know i have to get it done, would it be smart to do so before the medical? Will i have to wait x number of months after getting it??


----------



## George Wallace

acoldcanadian said:
			
		

> Thanks. Does anyone know what the policy for laser eye surgery is in the CF? For instance, if i know i have to get it done, would it be smart to do so before the medical? Will i have to wait x number of months after getting it??



Good question.  You will find the answer in the topics on Laser Eye Surgery.


----------



## JB 11 11

Cerulean_Sky said:
			
		

> I talked to a LASIK doctor before the application process, and unfortunately no one wants to risk operating on my eyes. Because my vision's worse than -6.00 I've already got a 1 in 20 risk of detached retina (instead of a 1 in 300 risk for the general population). If I got any kind of surgery on them, the chance of detached retina would go up by something like 400%.



I'd get a second opinion on LASIK if I were you. I just had a consultation with LASIK and my eyes are -7.5... LASIK itself was out, but PRK was fine and infact better suited to the CF. Plus, with PRK if they don't get it exactly right the first go (which is rare) then you are able to get the procedure done again. Not so with LASIK. Unless you are a lot worse off than -7.5 or have a wikkid astigmatism, I am surprised they turned you away.


----------



## SoldierInAYear

So i got my eye test today and i got -2.50 in one eye and -2.75 in the other would this be good for Infantry? sorry if this has been posted before, Thanks

And what glasses should i get for the Army?

Paul


----------



## George Wallace

SoldierInAYear said:
			
		

> Sorry is this was posted before but..
> 
> Right now i have 20/400 vision but its a little blurier in my right eye  but with glasses i can see 20/20  8) i am hoping to join Infantry do you think i will pass the eye test?
> 
> Im am thinking about joining in three or four years so i can learn how to swim get fit finish highschool and my vision my get a little better
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> Nameaul ha





			
				SoldierInAYear said:
			
		

> So i got my eye test today and i got -2.50 in one eye and -2.75 in the other would this be good for Infantry? sorry if this has been posted before, Thanks
> 
> And what glasses should i get for the Army?
> 
> Paul






You've asked a lot of questions.  Have you tried reading any of this topic to find the answers?


----------



## MMSS

JB 11 11 said:
			
		

> I'd get a second opinion on LASIK if I were you. I just had a consultation with LASIK and my eyes are -7.5... LASIK itself was out, but PRK was fine and infact better suited to the CF. Plus, with PRK if they don't get it exactly right the first go (which is rare) then you are able to get the procedure done again. Not so with LASIK. Unless you are a lot worse off than -7.5 or have a wikkid astigmatism, I am surprised they turned you away.



I'm getting my LASIK next week. -6.25 to -6.75 in both eyes (last eye exam was the latter however when they did their workup at LASIK MD they called it at -6.25.) They said (assuming no complications) there should be no issue with the CF and that in fact 30-40% of the customers at that location (Moncton NB) were either applying or in the CF. 

Unless there is something physically or medically wrong with your eys I am surprised that you would be turned away for LASIK- I'm getting the advanced wavefront LASIK rather than the standard one-size-fits-all as for stronger prescription the cost for standard LASIK goes up significantly - with the advanced wavefront operation they also take 20-30% less corneal tissue so if a followup operation is needed it can be done (and is even covered under a warranty period.)


----------



## JB 11 11

If you are referring to PRK vs. LASIK in terms of being turned away, it was case of the Doc at LASIK MD making judgment call. 
As my eye's are on the cusp of what is considered safe for LASIK, they'd have had to cut deeper than they wanted to (even with wavefront) to get a flap with enough material to work with (man.... that just sounds wrong LOL! )... the shape of my eye had something to do with it if memory serves.

And besides, with PRK, if ya get a knock in the face or something, there is no flap to be concerned about. For me personally, that was a big selling point. Another big point was, if the procedure doesn't get it exactly right the first time, you can get a "touch up" in order to perfect the procedure.
It is my understanding that with LASIK, once its done, that's it.... you get what you get. That's what I was "told" anyway.

BUT....I've seen 3 doctors  (LASIK MD, An American Doc here in Rome and an Italian Doc here in Rome). Over here I have been quoted 1500 Euro (about $2200 CAN) for both eyes and 1000 Euro (From the Italian Doc), where LASIK MD said they'd do me for $4000. 

I have a follow up with the American Doc on tuesday and will be getting the details as to his experience and the actual procedure itself. This guy also seemed to agree that PRK was better suited to a career in Military. If all goes well, I'll be getting my eyeballs shaved by the New year.


----------



## Braver.Stronger.Smarter.

Cerulean_Sky said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> 
> I'm an OCdt in the ROTP program (I enrolled recently, this August). I've already been cleared medically, however my vision is -6.50 in both eyes, and as you might know the cutoff for V5 is -7.00. I have 3 years until I actually graduate and am able to start working, and I'm worried that in that time my vision may worsen. What happens to me if I do become a V5? Am I kicked out of the Canadian Forces as a whole, or will my job just be switched? (On graduation I'm intended to go to Land Electrical Mechanical Engineering, MOC 00187. The minimum vision requirement for this job is V4.)
> 
> I would appreciate any input you have to this situation.



I'm in just about the same situation, with one eye being -6.25 and the other being -6.50. I'm also curious to know how the CF would handle this as I know that my eyes are still worsening (I'm only 20 and have a family history of eye problems) and my vision will eventually go below the standards.

At this age I don't have the option of laser eye surgery yet and with a family history of cataracts and glaucoma, plus having astigmatism, I doubt I'd be a suitable candidate.

Does anyone have personal experience with getting an accommodation to stay in the CF?

Also, what if my vision deteriorates before I've fulfilled my contract to pay off my schooling time? Would I have to pay out the rest of my contract - it's not really my fault if my vision deteriorates...


----------



## medicineman

-Jules- said:
			
		

> I'm in just about the same situation, with one eye being -6.25 and the other being -6.50. I'm also curious to know how the CF would handle this as I know that my eyes are still worsening (I'm only 20 and have a family history of eye problems) and my vision will eventually go below the standards.
> 
> Do they really have the option of switching your job? There are no jobs that are below V4 or would one simply be assigned to a desk type job? Does anyone have input on this?



It will all depend on whether the career and medical policy groups feel you can be retained or not and how far along in your training you are.  They have ZERO obligation to retain you, so if you're early in your career, they may just cut the losses and let you go.  Be prepared for the worst but hope for the best.  The other option is to look into LASIK or PRK.

Cheers.

MM


----------



## Adleist

I just wanted to know if I could get enlisted as an armoured soldier (in the reserve) with the results below. I read a little bit and I think I'm V2 but I'm not sure. I'm asking this because I failed the vision test during medical exam (might be because I didnt sleep a lot the night before though) and I wanted to know if I have to get lasik or not.
Thanks for answering (and sorry for the bad english, first language is french :S)



Uncorrected vision             Right 6/6
                                        Left 6/9
Best Corrected Vision         Right 6/6+
                                        Left 6/6+

                                                Sphere
Present Glasses         -Right        -0.50
                               -Left          -1.25
Manifest Refraction    -Right        -0.50
                               -Left          -1.25


----------



## PuckChaser

You failed the vision test but want to know if you'll get in the reserves? I think you answered your own question.


----------



## Adleist

Failed as in: "you'll need to go see an optometrician to see if you are fit for duty"
The medic gave me a sheet to be filled out by the optometrician and these are my results. The optometrician himself said to me that apart from light myopia my eyes are perfect.


----------



## aesop081

Adleist said:
			
		

> optometrician ...............optometrician



 :rofl:

Please....it hurts......


----------



## Adleist

Wow way to be a dick I just said english isnt my first language
Freakin eye doctor what do you want me to say


----------



## MMSS

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> Please....it hurts......



Come on, it's a perfectly cromulent word.


----------



## JB 11 11

Curious to know what the Night Vision (not the kind that takes batteries) requirment is for the CF? It is not listed on the Vision Catagory as a criteria, but it is listed on the LASIK/PRK (Refractive Surgery) post op form.

More specifically, I am curious to know if recruits who go through with normal, non corrected (laser or othrwise)
vision are tested or asked about this?

I understand it in terms of Laser eye surgery, as it can be a side-effect, however, I've known some guys who couldn't find there a$$ with there own hand in the dark but had eagle eyes in the day time.


----------



## Occam

You have to be able to identify darkness without assistance or mechanical aids.

 8)


----------



## JB 11 11

Good one...... :facepalm:................


----------



## MeunierConsole01

Is there a maximum for myopia in the canadian forces ? Let's say you had a very bad vision, and then you get operated, with a very good vision at the end. Can the cf turn you down by saying that your vision was too bad before you were operated ? I'm like in the -9 range with my glasses on, and in the -8 range when I wear contacts.. But passed a "test" with tlc couple of years ago, and was said that I have more than needed cornea tissue ( is it the good word for it ? ) to get operated. My eye doctor telled me than in reality you have to pass more tests to really determinate if you're a good candidate or not... I hope TLC was right.. I'm asking this because I searched a little bit about the french army (was interested by it, got both nationalities), and it is actually a criteria, you can't have lower than -8 myopia even if you were operated and that your vision is perfect now.

I wasn't able to find any answer like this regarding the cf policy..


----------



## JMesh

This document should be able to help you out: http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/pd/cfp-pfc-154/AN-A-eng.asp

That said, a talk with the medical staff at a CFRC is usually your best bet for all questions medical.


----------



## JB 11 11

I guess the advent of NVG's has made being able to see at all in the dark a bit redundant.


----------



## RMalik

Just want to mention in this thread that I did LASIK last year. My eyes were -4.25. I have had no problems while swimming, getting shampoo in my eyes, or with hurting my eye. I'm glad I did it, everything looks HD vision to me, night vision is great (no halos), and best part is my eyes were corrected to 20/15.

I would definitely do it, and they have a good financing plan. One of my best investments in life so far.


----------



## Hussars

I'm having trouble understanding what category I fall into with uncorrected eyes, left one being 20/12 and the right being 20/100. Thank you.


----------



## Occam

Hussars said:
			
		

> I'm having trouble understanding what category I fall into with uncorrected eyes, left one being 20/12 and the right being 20/100. Thank you.



Even using the charts contained in the first post in this thread?


----------



## Cansky

At the bottom of the first post of this thread is a conversion from the 20/20 to 6/6.  

You are more than likely a V2 with your left eye 20/12 =6/6 (actually better than 2020 vision)  Your right eye 20/100 =6/30.  With your good eye then your bad eye compared on the chart this would leave you a V2 category.  Assuming that the numbers you gave us are correct.

Kirsten


----------



## Hussars

Thank you!


----------



## ComplexR3TRO

I'm so very sorry if i am not allowed to post this here. I'll post in the proper section if needed.

I just did my eye exam to fill out the Visual Acuity 'non aircrew' that the medical staff gave me. Here are the results


Uncorrected Vision: Right 6/6
                    Left: 6/9

Best Corrected Vision: Right: 6/6
                         Left: 6/9

Manifest Refraction: Right Sphere +0.50
              Left Sphere: +1.25 / CYL -0.50 / AXIS 110

I tried looking at this chart found here http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/31590.0.html

GRADE	BETTER EYE Uncorrected 	OTHER EYE Uncorrected	BETTER EYE Corrected	OTHER EYE Corrected
V1	6/6	up to 6/9	N/A	N/A
V2	up to 6/18	up to 6/18		
		OR 	6/6	6/9
	up to 6/12	up to 6/30		
V3	up to 6/60	up to 6/60	6/6	6/9
V4	Worse than 6/60	Worse than 6/60	6/9	6/60

on the Enrollment Medical Standers but i don't understand it too much.

Any help or input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Occam

I read it as you're a V1, possibly a V2 at worst - and if you're wearing glasses, they aren't doing you any good.


----------



## ComplexR3TRO

So V1 V2 V3 are good V4 and V5 is bad right? because most combat occupations are V2-3 so i qualify?


----------



## Occam

ComplexR3TRO said:
			
		

> So V1 V2 V3 are good V4 and V5 is bad right? because most combat occupations are V2-3 so i qualify?



If the trades you're looking at require V2 or V3, then you should be good to go.  Well, to join the line waiting at the door, anyways.


----------



## medicineman

You're a V1.

V3 or better for combat arms, V4 for most support trades.  V5 is outside common enrollment standard and below all trade specs - if you were trying to get in as a V5, you'd be the proverbial ice cube in Hell.

Mods - locker up.

MM


----------



## ComplexR3TRO

Thank you everyone!


----------



## joseph63000

Hello everyone!
Right now I'm seventeen years old, and in school hoping to become a Construction Engineer Officer in the Canadian Forces after University. I'm fit, I have perfect health, except one thing, my eyes. I have been wearing glasses since 2006, and as of now I'm wearing -3.25 glasses, but my prescription is -3.5, -3.75. As I discovered this thread 3-4 months ago, I've been trying hard to use preventative measures to try and prevent, or even decrease myopia progression, and it seems to be working as my vision has been stable for this quarter. 
My worry is, will I be able to join the trade I would like to join with my vision? I'm almost positive it won't go below -7, since I started at -2.5, so in 5 years I had -1 jump, in another five years (when finished university) I may have reached -4.5 if I did not find good ways to prevent or decrease myopic progression. So will that be enough to join my trade? It seems like I qualify for V4, but I don't know. If I don't qualify with vision can anything else make up for it? I'm an excellent student, if I show the CF my achievements will they let me in in my trade?  Like, who wouldn't expect the CF to reject a Doctor of Engineering with like -6.5 vision but needs V2 (let's say), but he's the best engineer in the country? lol, I'm not that guy. I'll just be an engineer. What does everyone think? This is worrying me, because I'm good in everything else, It would really suck. 
Thank you


----------



## aesop081

joseph63000 said:
			
		

> . If I don't qualify with vision can anything else make up for it?



No.


----------



## medicineman

If your vision really sucks, you can enter the CF after havng undergone LASIK or PRK.  We don't make exceptions to the Commmon Enrollmnent Medical Standard.

Read the thread now that you have found it - it'll tell you how to figure out your vision category (ie - figure out your visual acuity first  ).

MM


----------



## joseph63000

Thank you all, I will see what happens when I actually join because I'm 20/100 vision according to my personal assessment. In the regular Snellen test, from 20 feet away I can see the first 2 or three rows of letters. But my prescription is so strong. We'll see when I join. Thank you all for your words and the answers to my questions.


----------



## aesop081

joseph63000 said:
			
		

> We'll see when I join.



You will see when you *apply*.


----------



## joseph63000

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> You will see when you *apply*.


Yes of course, Excuse me. Anyhow, I will look for a V4 Alternative if i turn out to be V4 and I need better. Hopefully the career I want works with V4 but we'll see then.


----------



## reboog

I just wanted to mention that my eyeglass prescription is -4 on my left and -3.5 on my right. I applied for Engineer Officer without really knowing the vision requirements and was told that you need to be at least V3 for any combat arms trade.  I thought I was V4 for sure and was considering dropping my application once I learned this but in the end I stuck with it. Last month I was merit-listed for the job.

So your prescription does not directly correlate to your vision category and you never know what might happen. Never give up.


----------



## SoldierInAYear

That is good news, my eyes are crap. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## joseph63000

RMalik said:
			
		

> Just want to mention in this thread that I did LASIK last year. My eyes were -4.25. I have had no problems while swimming, getting shampoo in my eyes, or with hurting my eye. I'm glad I did it, everything looks HD vision to me, night vision is great (no halos), and best part is my eyes were corrected to 20/15.
> 
> I would definitely do it, and they have a good financing plan. One of my best investments in life so far.


LASIK is risky after completed for the following reason: 

LASIK does not shape the eye to the correct shape. LASIK eye surgery is a procedure where eye doctors slice off the top layer of the cornea and then use a powerful laser to reshape (disintegrate tissue) of the cornea to form sort of a lens type shape looking like a concave lens. Then they put back on the cornea layer and it heals. It's like having glasses built into your eyes. Now it may seem good, but what is risky is not the procedure or the initial prospects, but the further progression of your myopia. Remember your eye itself is still long, and if strain and the strengthening of the longitudinal muscles of the eye continues from accommodation (focusing too much), the eye may get more myopic and even longer. To you it may seem like your vision is slightly worse, and you may even get back to glasses (low powered) or have another operation. The more myopic you are the more risk you have of having retinal tears which could cause total blindness in the select eye. 

Obviously the eye will stay stable at your LASIK corrected setting if you take care of them and don't focus too much and too long on near objects without rest. 
Don't think your problem is over yet, now you have 20/15 vision without glasses, keep it that way and protect your vision. Try not to induce any more myopia and you'll be fine, that proves that it was a great investment in your life, but remember, you wouldn't of had to make that investment if you weren't myopic. Eye doctors are taught that there are no cures (without surgery) or preventative measures for myopia. Personally, I have stabilized my vision using some of my methods, which work. Unfortunately though I learned them too late and my vision is already bad enough (-3.25), but my career path aims toward being Construction Engineer Officer in the Canadian Forces, so vision matters, as it does for almost all the users here on Army.ca forums. 

Thank you


----------



## PanaEng

joseph63000 said:
			
		

> Remember your eye itself is still long, and if strain and the strengthening of the longitudinal muscles of the eye continues from accommodation (focusing too much), the eye may get more myopic and even longer. To you it may seem like your vision is slightly worse, and you may even get back to glasses (low powered) or have another operation. The more myopic you are the more risk you have of having retinal tears which could cause total blindness in the select eye.


Hi Joseph, do you have any reference material on that statement? and the one on "preventing" the progression of myopia?
Nothing personal, I'm just naturally sceptic..  

cheers,
Frank


----------



## joseph63000

PanaEng said:
			
		

> Hi Joseph, do you have any reference material on that statement? and the one on "preventing" the progression of myopia?
> Nothing personal, I'm just naturally sceptic..
> 
> cheers,
> Frank


Well, I found some rather hidden articles on the internet and decided to try them out and they seem to be working. My vision was -3.5 my last eye exam, it is still -3.5. (I wear -3.25) 

http://www.chinamyopia.org/stopmyopiaenglish.htm

That's about stopping the progression of myopia using + lenses. 
Just Google Myopia and accommodation and you'll get results, I'm busy with my essay right now so have a nice day. But bio guys should know that muscles control the shape of the eye and if you strain to much the muscles will become imbalanced.


----------



## ModlrMike

joseph63000 said:
			
		

> But bio guys should know that muscles control the shape of the eye and if you strain to much the muscles will become imbalanced.



No they do not, nor will they become "imbalanced". Eyestrain gives you headaches, it does not change your vision.

Your eye basically contains three sets of muscles: one to change the shape of your lens, one to control the amount of light entering the eye, and one to control movement of the eye. It would be the lens muscles that need working out to change your vision, and I'm at a loss to determine how one does that. As we age, our lens gets more stiff, and our vision stabilizes while our ability to accommodate is reduced. It _*may*_ be possible to help correct myopia in very young children with aggressive changes in prescriptions, but the evidence is not clear that this works. Children have a great deal of accommodative power. With respect to teens and adults, this would be nearly impossible. The lens is too stiff to accomplish what you propose.


----------



## medicineman

joseph63000 said:
			
		

> Well, I found some rather hidden articles on the internet and decided to try them out and they seem to be working. My vision was -3.5 my last eye exam, it is still -3.5. (I wear -3.25)
> 
> http://www.chinamyopia.org/stopmyopiaenglish.htm
> 
> That's about stopping the progression of myopia using + lenses.
> Just Google Myopia and accommodation and you'll get results, I'm busy with my essay right now so have a nice day. But bio guys should know that muscles control the shape of the eye and if you strain to much the muscles will become imbalanced.



Strangely enough, alot of myopia stablizes as you age - I've had only minor tweeks over the years...come back when you're myopia is reversing and maybe we'll be less skeptical.

MM

MM


----------



## joseph63000

medicineman said:
			
		

> Strangely enough, alot of myopia stablizes as you age - I've had only minor tweeks over the years...come back when you're myopia is reversing and maybe we'll be less skeptical.
> 
> MM
> 
> MM


I didn't say reverse completely, I said stop the progress. 
@ ModIRMike - Are you sure it's the lens that causes myopia? Last time I researched It was the shape of the eye.


----------



## ModlrMike

Not the shape so much as the length. Myopia has two basic variations:

Axial myopia occurs when the physical length of the eye is greater than the optical length;
Refractive myopia is when the light is collimated by the lens too far in front of the retina.

As children, we can usually compensate for small differences. As we age, the lens gets too stiff to overcome the defect. We are usually born with a small amount of hyperopia, which as the eye grows, changes to normal or myopic vision somewhere about 8 to10 years of age. It is this delayed onset that has caused some to think that myopia is acquired. Myopia has a genetic component. In families where one parent is myopic, there is a 20-30% chance the child will be as well. Where both parents are myopic the rate rises to 60%.

The muscle theory proposed by the link you posted is pure hogwash.


----------



## joseph63000

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Not the shape so much as the length. Myopia has two basic variations:
> 
> Axial myopia occurs when the physical length of the eye is greater than the optical length;
> Refractive myopia is when the light is collimated by the lens too far in front of the retina.
> 
> As children, we can usually compensate for small differences. As we age, the lens gets too stiff to overcome the defect. We are usually born with a small amount of hyperopia, which as the eye grows, changes to normal or myopic vision somewhere about 8 to10 years of age. It is this delayed onset that has caused some to think that myopia is acquired. Myopia has a genetic component. In families where one parent is myopic, there is a 20-30% chance the child will be as well. Where both parents are myopic the rate rises to 60%.
> 
> The muscle theory proposed by the link you posted is pure hogwash.



I'm the only myopic guy in my entire family, the entire family tree on my side is either normal or hyperbolic vision. I completely disagree with the genetic component. It is acquired here is why I believe so: The first glasses I got was -2.5 at around 12 years of age. I became very eye concerned and did many things like improve  my diet, amount of computer use and better overall lifestyle and to my surprise my vision stayed stable until 16. At 16, after my trip to Australia and using an LCD monitor for the first time, my vision deteriorated to -3.25, it was stable at that until now, where it has slightly chaged as I got an LCD monitor. Now it's -3.5. I will switch back to my CRT because from experience my vision gets worse my LCD use. Still, I was surprised to have been stable for around 5 years at -2.5. It has to be environmental factors.


----------



## medicineman

Weird, your eyes were stable until 16...let me guess, you had a growth spurt?  Your eyes won't stay the same size - as you grow, your eyes change size and shape.  Oddly enough, I've worn glasses since age 9, and my biggest change in Rx was in my teens and early 20's when I was growing the most.  In my 40's, the distance vision only gets tweeked, but I'm expecting bifocals soon, as I'm noticing my near vision is starting to get affected, as is NORMAL as the lense stiffens with age. 

Orthoptics have a place for treating eye issues - exercises to improve vision - but they're most effective with issues like strabismus.  If these exercises are so effective and you feel you can reverse your myopia, why don't you open your own optical chiropractic clinic and sell this stuff?  You'd probably make a killing, at least for the first little while.

 :2c:

MM


----------



## joseph63000

medicineman said:
			
		

> Weird, your eyes were stable until 16...let me guess, you had a growth spurt?  Your eyes won't stay the same size - as you grow, your eyes change size and shape.  Oddly enough, I've worn glasses since age 9, and my biggest change in Rx was in my teens and early 20's when I was growing the most.  In my 40's, the distance vision only gets tweeked, but I'm expecting bifocals soon, as I'm noticing my near vision is starting to get affected, as is NORMAL as the lense stiffens with age.
> 
> Orthoptics have a place for treating eye issues - exercises to improve vision - but they're most effective with issues like strabismus.  If these exercises are so effective and you feel you can reverse your myopia, why don't you open your own optical chiropractic clinic and sell this stuff?  You'd probably make a killing, at least for the first little while.
> 
> :2c:
> 
> MM


And my eyes are stable at -3.5 for the past 4 months. My 'excercises' (wearing + lenses, taking glasses off often, focusing and straining on extreme distances), only reverse myopia at like -2 power or under (proof, my brother, he's 20/20 but was 20/70, got -1.25 glasses, now he can't use them they don't work and his vision is perfect, I use his glasses for reading, so to not overkill on short sight seeing, or I take off my own glasses in all). At over -3 vision, I don't think you can reverse myopia but you can pause it's progress. And I won't sell it, I'm not the business type.


----------



## medicineman

Due respect - anecdotal evidence ISN'T evidence, especially in an internet forum...I liken that to the person trying to sell me their Nigerian scam of the day or a patient that comes in to see me after surfing the web for what they think is wrong with them or what they "need" to treat their ails, when they just looked a the website that paid the most on google to be at the top of the hit list.

MM


----------



## joseph63000

medicineman said:
			
		

> Due respect - anecdotal evidence ISN'T evidence, especially in an internet forum...I liken that to the person trying to sell me their Nigerian scam of the day or a patient that comes in to see me after surfing the web for what they think is wrong with them or what they "need" to treat their ails, when they just looked a the website that paid the most on google to be at the top of the hit list.
> 
> MM


I must agree with you, but really, this all narrows down to this. It's your body, whatever you find and assess yourself should be included in any assessment of the parts of your body you're assessing. So if I find my vision deteriorating with ... reading 10cm from the page, then I will increase length and see if that helps reduce or stop deterioration. That's what I'm saying. It's different from everybody. Maybe environmental factors are triggered by certain inherited genes, and our technology make us more susceptible (explaining recent increase in myopic rate), but it cannot happen because it happens.


----------



## joseph63000

With all due respect, MedicineMan, you are correct. There are some people who use computers more than others and they don't get Myopia. There are genes that control the acquirement of myopia and they are inherited from family. 

I have good news though, at the rate my myopia is going, I'll be stable at -4 myopia only, and I'll be able to join the army. Thank you, God! 

May I ask if you're in the military?  Checked your profile, that's so cool, 22 years must be a beast.


----------



## medicineman

It'll be 23 in about 16 days...then I'm done a few days later and starting work out in the real world.  It's flown by pretty quick actually (though sometimes not quick enough).

MM


----------



## joseph63000

medicineman said:
			
		

> It'll be 23 in about 16 days...then I'm done a few days later and starting work out in the real world.  It's flown by pretty quick actually (though sometimes not quick enough).
> 
> MM


Ah, that stage is still a long time away for me. I wish you the best.


----------



## CookingDance

May I also ask a forum while I'm in this forum I am applying for armoured reconnaissance and I have already completed my vision test at the medical center but the warrant officer said the test is inaccurate at times so I have done a checkup at the optical center and I have the vision

Uncorrected: Right 6/21       Left 6/18
Best Corrected (using specs)    Right 6/6    Left 6/6

Which category of V1-V5 do I fall into I need to be V3 to qualify for armoured reconnaissance
Thanks!


----------



## Blackadder1916

CookingDance said:
			
		

> . . . . so I have done a checkup at the optical center and I have the vision
> 
> Uncorrected: Right 6/21       Left 6/18
> Best Corrected (using specs)    Right 6/6    Left 6/6
> 
> Which category of V1-V5 do I fall into I need to be V3 to qualify for armoured reconnaissance
> Thanks!



Read the first post in this thread!


----------



## m.k

During my medical I was given a vision test with an without my prescription lenses. I remember reading somewhere that anyone within the V3 or V4 category would have to provide a copy of their current prescription. I was not asked for this. Does this mean I am V2 or is there a waiting period on the test results?


----------



## medicineman

If they didn't ask for it, keep it anyway, since you might need it down the road.

MM


----------



## Skeletor6669

I just quickly read through this thread hoping to gain some insight on what to expect for my medical on Wednesday and there is a lot of good info here. I do have one question though, I wear glasses (not strong, I'm near sighted) and I know that my visin is fuzzy after I take them off. How long before the eye test should I take my glasses off so I don't test poorly?


----------



## medicineman

If you wear them all the time, then take them off when they tell you to.  Make sure you bring a copy of your Rx with you if you can - will speed the processing time up somewhat.

MM


----------



## Skeletor6669

ok thanks! Can I just tell them the numbers? My prescription is still in Nova Scotia and I'm in BC lol


----------



## medicineman

No - you actually have to have a current refraction on record on an eyecare professional's letterhead if your vision category is 2 or greater IIRC (might be 3).

MM


----------



## GraemeG

Hi i have read the thread, and am quite confused about where I would land. 

my prescription is as follows:
-.075 -2.25 x005
-2.50 -1.50 x170
I have had trouble doing the (cylinder/2)+sphere and making sense of the response. 
The doctor mentioned that with glasses, my vision is correctable to 20/20. My questions are; 
What Vx category am I in(assuming that the CFRC are the ones to assign it, and anything on here is a guesstimate at best)?

I know my eyesight is not great uncorrected, but is the vision is corrected to (near) perfect, does that impact things?
 I am interested in MARS/LOG/NCS ENG. I have found the MARS requirements (in two different places it was listed as V3 and V4), LOG is V4 and i haven't found NCS ENG.

Any assistance deciphering the results would be appreciated.


----------



## medicineman

I'm pretty sure you haven't read the thread that closely, as you'd have noticed that we rate you first by visual acuity (ie 20/? or 6/?), not the Rx, and then by the spherical equivalent.

If I were a betting man, you'd land in the 3 zone just by that big -2.5  in the one eye, but that's a BIG guess without the other relevant numbers.

MM


----------



## GraemeG

Thanks MM, 

As a follow up; my uncorrected vision is not great, but considering it can be corrected, which does the CF look at, uncorrected, or corrected (keeping in mind that i am not looking for pilot, which with glasses at all is kinda a no-go)


----------



## medicineman

They look at both...if you can't be corrected to 6/6, can get you into V4 or greater quickly.

MM


----------



## GraemeG

Thanks for the info, guess the true test will be at the CFRC!

G


----------



## slickdamian

I am very interested in joining the military upon the completion of my university degree in 1 year. I will be applying as an Officer in the Direct Entry program. My vision, however, is very poor. I am nearly blind in my left eye. According to the +/- D rating on my contact lens boxes, my left (poor) eye is d -6.50 and my right (better) eye is -9.00, The boxes (for both eyes) also say BC 8.4 and DIA 14.0, if that's relevant. With that said, my good eye is 20/20 with glasses or contact lenses. I know this isn't a lot of info to go by, but what class would you think I would be in? Is it worth it for me to continue to pursue this? I would be willing to consider any trades that I could do given my vision. Again, I will have a degree and be doing Officer trades. Thanks for your help.


----------



## old medic

In your case, the acuity would be better than the lense correction.   Any chance you have that?

Check out the first post in this thread and read up on the difference between V4 and V5. 
V4 can join, V5 can not.


----------



## slickdamian

So do you think that I would not be able to join because of the -9.00, no matter what my acuity?


----------



## Sadukar09

First post's link is outdated.
http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/pd/cfp-pfc-154/pdf/AN-Eapp1-eng.pdf

Good link is below.
http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/pd/cfp-pfc-154/AN-E-eng.asp


----------



## Sturm0vik

I just recently applied to combat engineering, and I'm not sure about my eyesight, I Beleive I have somewhere around a -5 or -5.5ish, but I'm not sure. All the links I've seen in this post are either gone or I can't figure them out, but if someone could help me out I would really appreciate it. This has bothered me for years, and I'm very interested in laser surgery. 
     Thanks


----------



## medicineman

Find out what your actual visual acuity is, not your prescription...something you'd have noticed me saying a lot if you'd actually read what it said in this thread.  You visual acuity is something either "20/X" or "6/X" depending on if it's imperial or metric.

MM


----------



## ctancil

Hello, I want to apply to the pilot program.. but I have a question. I know that eye surgery is not a problem anymore, nor myopia (within the limits of course) but how about both? I had ilasik surgery last year but I'm afraid I still have about 0.50 0.75 myopia.. is it going to be a problem anyone had this situation ? I'm not in Canada at the moment so I can not go ask a recruitment office..

Thanks in advance !


----------



## reganm

ctancil said:
			
		

> Hello, I want to apply to the pilot program.. but I have a question. I know that eye surgery is not a problem anymore, nor myopia (within the limits of course) but how about both? I had ilasik surgery last year but I'm afraid I still have about 0.50 0.75 myopia.. is it going to be a problem anyone had this situation ? I'm not in Canada at the moment so I can not go ask a recruitment office..
> 
> Thanks in advance !



You can still phone and talk with CFRC medical personnel.
M


----------



## sunnyblueskies

Infantry requires at least V3 in Acuity and CV3 in Colour testing
V3 = uncorrected vision up to 6/60 on both eyes
CV3 = uncorrected colour vision, you may fail both colour vision tests. I believe you still need to see some colour though and can't be completely colour blind


----------



## medicineman

sunnyblueskies said:
			
		

> Infantry requires at least V3 in Acuity and CV3 in Colour testing
> V3 = uncorrected vision up to 6/60 on both eyes
> CV3 = uncorrected colour vision, you may fail both colour vision tests. I believe you still need to see some colour though and can't be completely colour blind



That came kinda out of nowhere...and likely answered something that was answered a gazillion posts ago unless my new glasses are screwed up.

Or I guy looked.

Or both.


----------



## sunnyblueskies

Yup, I apologize!!!  :

I was reading on a previous page, thought it was a last thread of the forum! 
Should I delete my post?


----------



## medicineman

I wouldn't worry about it.

MM


----------



## canucksfan250

Hello, I know many questions have been asked like this, but i just cant seem to find a good answer.  I have finished my aptitude test, and just finished my medical.  Now my file is being sent away to be reviewed by the doctors in Ottawa.  My prescription is -3.00 on my right eye and -3.75 on my left eye.   With my glasses/ contacts in my eyesight is 20/20.  Although, my uncorrected vision is 6/90 right, and 6/120 on my left eye.  To my understanding this would not work for joining the infantry reserves.  Is it still possible to join the infantry reserve unit?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## medicineman

I think you'll find that this is V4...you could join said reserve unit, but not as an infanteer.

MM


----------



## canucksfan250

Thanks for the fast response. I guess I'll have to look into other interesting trades!


----------



## teabag87

I have bad vision as well so is it possible I can where prescription sport glasses when doing physical activity?

I am looking to go into Combat Arms. Infantry or Armoured


----------



## medicineman

teabag87 said:
			
		

> I have bad vision as well so is it possible I can where prescription sport glasses when doing physical activity?
> 
> I am looking to go into Combat Arms. Infantry or Armoured



You can wear any glasses you like pretty much (within reason)...you'll have to get inserts for your ballistic glasses though.  This is all of course conditional on you having requisite eyesight.

MM


----------



## teabag87

medicineman said:
			
		

> You can wear any glasses you like pretty much (within reason)...you'll have to get inserts for your ballistic glasses though.  This is all of course conditional on you having requisite eyesight.
> 
> MM



Will the CF be responsible for getting me specially made sports glasses or do I have o buy them?


----------



## medicineman

You get routine glasses for routine wear, inserts for your ballistic eyewear and respirator...if you're PRes, only the last two.

MM


----------



## lethalgrenade

I really want to get into infantry one day but i dont know if its ever gonna happen based on my eyesight... i tried searching around couldn't find anything maybe i dont really know
what im dong , can someone possibly help me out ? searched around and couldn't find anything on + prescriptions only saw -'s.

My prescription.
O.D.  +3.25     -0.75  x 168 degrees

O.S.  +0.28     -0.50  x 91 degrees


----------



## PMedMoe

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/112199.0.html


----------



## Rohandro

I just had a question about glasses, My vision isn't that bad I only need to wear glasses to drive and read things at a distance. My question was when they conduct the vision testing, are you allowed to wear your glasses or do you take them off?

Thank you


----------



## ModlrMike

Both.


----------



## Tape

I have glasses as well, but I only wear them sometimes during lectures in university. When I did the medical test, they tested me with glasses and without.


----------



## vivelespatates

Hello! 

Sorry to bring this topic back, but I have a question concerning this a specificity. In fact, it may sounds clear when you read it, but I'm french and I just want to know if I understood correctly.


It's concerning this : ''when the refractive error exceeds plus or minus 7.00 dioptres (+/- 7.00 D) spherical equivalent in the better eye regardless of the uncorrected distant vision.''

I know I'm V4 concerning the Correct/Uncorrect vision. But I want to know about the -7.00 dioptres.

So, my prescription is the following: 

Right : -5.25 -1.75
Left : -7.25  -1.75

If I do the math my Spherical equivalence is around -8.125 D(Left) and -6.125 (Right).

What I wanna know is if I'm okay for V4 considering that one eyes is under -7 and the other not. 

Thx.


----------



## DannyD

Hello all,

The links for the medical requirements (visual) have been removed from DND's website for the time being. Anybody got another link or an electronic (PDF or other) version still working?

Thanks!


----------



## medicineman

Check the beginning of this thread...the standards haven't changed any.

MM


----------



## DannyD

My bad, I should have been clearer. I was looking specifically for the visual requirements for each MOC. I expected that the general requirements must have stayed the same.


----------



## Korvian

I have a concern and question.. So as of today, March 14th, 2014, I went for my medical, my health is great, my hearing good, no other issues, EXCEPT I got the "thumbs down" Over my Vision... Said I was 'below standards' even 'with' glasses? He told me I wouldn't meet Infantry standards and that has been my long dream to become an Infantry Soldier, and well he gave me forms for an optimist to fill out regarding my vision, so I went today the same day, and the doc at the Opti conducted my vision.. and well, I can't seem to get questions answered anywhere and I apologize for having to ask posting here but I don't know the up-to-date standards... My general results from the optimitrist is as

Uncorrected vision: Right: 6/150
                               Left: 6/120

Best corrected vision: Right: 6/6
                                   Left: 6/6

My main question now which worries and fills me with hope... Am I because of my vision, wither I have contacts or glasses; possibly make standards as an Infantry Soldier.?


----------



## Eye In The Sky

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-medical-occupations/index.page?

Take a look thru that.  Chap 3, and Annex's A, B and E.

Remember though, you can get an informed opinion here from experienced current/former serving CAF Health Services folks, but the final decision will be with the Medical authority for Recruiting.

Good luck.


----------



## Korvian

Thank you so much for that, Eye; but now I am sort of dishearted. It says that for UNCORRECTED Vision; to meet "V3" you need 6/60; whereas I got 6/120 and 6/150, YET I meet the "Corrected Vision" Standards of 6/6 corrected... Is my chances completely blown JUST because my uncorrected vision is not 6/60?


----------



## Eye In The Sky

I'll have to leave that one for a medical type, sorry.  Asking me about medical stuff is like asking Homer Simpson about nuclear power plant safety; you'll get an answer but it is pretty much 'made up'.


----------



## medicineman

Korvian,

Dude, sorry to tell you, but you'll likely be a V4 (a least - depending what you're diopteres of correction is) - that makes you ineligible for combat arms.  Your corrected vision in this case doesn't matter - they're worried about what you are without your glasses/contacts.

MM


----------



## JP2371

I have a great left eye, but my right eye is pretty damn blurry, will I be able to pass the medical? I'm joining the Infantry.


----------



## medicineman

JP2371 said:
			
		

> I have a great left eye, but my right eye is pretty damn blurry, will I be able to pass the medical? I'm joining the Infantry.



Have you seen an optometerist and had your vision properly assessed?  What's your visual acuity?  Do you have a cataract in that bad eye?  Based solely on what you've given us, the answer would be a definite "I haven't a schmick" until more info comes along...

MM


----------



## JP2371

No I haven't seen a doctor about it, because it's never been a real problem. I gotten glasses but never wore them because they didn't do anything really.


----------



## sarahsmom

You will likely have to go to an optometrist to get an official visual acuity test done.
There is a difference between blurry due to astigmatism and blurry due to near-sighted/far-sighted.
And just because it's never been a real problem for you doesn't mean it won't be for the military.
Wait and see, or visit your local optometrist.


----------



## shawn l

hi ... first sorry for my english if i make some misspelling this aint my first language and dont speak it lot. i got a call today to say that my vision was v4 and did not meet the requirement for the job i want  ... my question is if i do the correction on my view with lasik (laser correction vision) would they reconsider my v4 an give me the job i was asking or it wont change anything...

 thanks for your time and all your anwser


----------



## medicineman

Once the LASIK is done, you're cleared by the ophthalmologist and have the new visual acuity on record, the medical category will be changed and sent off to Ottawa for approval. 

MM


----------



## shawn l

thanks a lot for the fast anwser medecineman its really apreciated


----------



## JoeDos

Hey guys so just a question on how the perform they test, I wear glasses because I have an issue seeing at long distances and wear them nearly all the time, I saw some where that they get you to remove your glasses first and attempt to test you and if you don't do so well when you have your glasses off they get you to put your glasses back on. I was just wondering say I can't read a single line of letters with my glasses off so they tell me to put them back on does this lower my score on the vision test? For Steward you need vision standard of 4, my glasses are nearly the same prescription just my current prescription has changed a tiny bit, am I required to get new lenses for my glasses in order to do my medical once I get scheduled for one? Currently my glasses don't pose as any problems for me.


----------



## ModlrMike

Visual acuity is taken from your uncorrected vision. 

I recommend you read the first message in this thread before you post any more questions, as the entire vision test process is explained there.


----------



## JoeDos

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Visual acuity is taken from your uncorrected vision.
> 
> I recommend you read the first message in this thread before you post any more questions, as the entire vision test process is explained there.



Damn, well I may be screwed considering I can't see jack without my glasses at a distance. 

*Edit: Never mind, I read it a little more it does say if you cannot see without the glasses they will get you to put your glasses on to see if it puts your vision to normal.


----------



## ModlrMike

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> Damn, well I may be screwed considering I can't see jack without my glasses at a distance.
> 
> *Edit: Never mind, I read it a little more it does say if you cannot see without the glasses they will get you to put your glasses on to see if it puts your vision to normal.



Yes, but it also says that your uncorrected vision establishes your acuity. You will likely need a proper refraction from which your true vision category can be established.


----------



## JoeDos

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Yes, but it also says that your uncorrected vision establishes your acuity. You will likely need a proper refraction from which your true vision category can be established.



Know what I am not going to worry about it. My understanding on how the hell this whole thing works is pretty unclear. All I know is I can't see crap from a distance without my glasses and the likely chance is I may end up with Cat 5 vision. 

More that I read the more that I start to understand it, I likely wont end up on Category 5 considering I can still see things at a mild distance without my glasses. I guess the true test will be when I actually go for my medical.

                   Sphere Correction            Cylinder (Secondary) Correction        Axis (Degrees of Cylinder correction)
Right Eye             -4.00                                   - 050                                                    175
Left Eye               -5.25                                   - 025                                                    175


----------



## shooked1

I was wondering if anyone could possibly help answer a question I have. I plan on asking at the recruitment office but just want to see if anyone has had the same situation. I will most likely have to get laser corrective surgery to reach the standards for combat trades this I have no problem with. My question I read that after surgery a applicant will generally have to wait 12 months before they consider ( however cases are handled on a individual basis). I was wondering if there is anyone who had laser corrective surgery ( Lasik or PRK) and could tell me how their experiences were like. 

http://opto.ca/wp-content/uploads/0/Canadian-Vision-Standards-2014.pdf


----------



## horadricbacon

Would anyone be able to contribute any information on the medical evaluation for vision for those with very minor cases of Infantile nystagmus syndrome?  When I was a kid, if I had one eye shut and tried to look straight using the other eye, it would slightly shake. It never had any impact on my life other than having to get glasses to correct it. 

Any information would be appreciated. 

Edit : Sorry, I may have posted this in the wrong topic, I reposted this in the Enrollment Medical Question Forum.


----------



## horadricbacon

Would anyone be able to contribute any information on the medical evaluation for vision for those with very minor cases of Infantile nystagmus syndrome?  When I was a kid, if I had one eye shut and tried to look straight using the other eye, it would slightly shake. It never had any impact on my life other than having to get glasses to correct it. 

Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## shooked1

Rookie Green said:
			
		

> PRK- CF med told me six months when I checked.



Thanks that helps that's most likely the procedure I'll need.


----------



## SJantzi

When I needed to get mine done, it only took 3 months as the LASIK company advised too. So after the 3 months I rescheduled a quick updated medical which happened within a week later.


----------



## shooked1

I understand all applications are different and handled differently but it good to see that other people's experiences aren't anything I wasn't ready for in terms of wait time.


----------



## horadricbacon

HoradricBacon said:
			
		

> Would anyone be able to contribute any information on the medical evaluation for vision for those with very minor cases of Infantile nystagmus syndrome?  When I was a kid, if I had one eye shut and tried to look straight using the other eye, it would slightly shake. It never had any impact on my life other than having to get glasses to correct it.
> 
> Any information would be appreciated.



I just wanted to add a bit more information to this since I just got back from a Eye Exam.  These are my results

Sphere  Cyl    Axis
OD-2.50     -0.50  160
OS-2.00     -0.75    40

Uncorrected: Right 6/120  Left 6/30
Corrected: Right 6/30 Left 6/6

Quote by Eye Doctor on form: "Nystagmus disappears when both eyes are opened."

I'm currently in the application process for Avionics Tech, which is a V4 requirement I believe.  From the results above, I believe they would put me in the V4 group.  However, I'm unsure if the Forces will reject me for having Nystagmus.

I was able to find information about Nystagums for the American Military, and it basically means instant disqualification from any field of work.

I'm going to consult with my recruitment centre this week about this condition for a direct answer hopefully.  However, any input before then would be appreciated.


----------



## PuckChaser

No one's input here is going to be correct, unless they are a CF medical officer directly working with recruiting. Your best bet is to apply, and fully disclose your condition. Only then will you find out the actual answer you're seeking, be it good or bad.


----------



## CombatDoc

HoradricBacon said:
			
		

> I was able to find information about Nystagums for the American Military, and it basically means instant disqualification from any field of work.
> 
> I'm going to consult with my recruitment centre this week about this condition for a direct answer hopefully.  However, any input before then would be appreciated.


Only the RMO will be able to determine if your nystagmus disqualifies you from meeting the common enrollment medical standards.  Not the recruiting centre, not anybody on this forum.  You will need to wait for your file to be reviewed by the RMO.


----------



## horadricbacon

Thanks for the honesty.  I've completed my medical exam and they're sending my file to Ottawa.


----------



## We Were Invincible

I am partially colorblind, will this effect my ability to become a pilot, special forces, or sniper?


----------



## George Wallace

We Were Invincible said:
			
		

> I am partially colorblind, will this effect my ability to become a pilot, special forces, or sniper?



It will have an affect on your eligibility for some of those occupations.  You will have to have the extent of what your limits will be determined at your Medical by a medical professional.


----------



## shooked1

I recently had PRK surgery on my eyes, I was wondering if anyone has any idea what paper work or documentation I should ask my doctor for next time I see. Just want to have the paper work/documentation ready if I get called for my medical and the doctors office is a bit out of the way for me.


----------



## Jayjaycf

I had standard lasik done, and they give you the form they want filled out at the end of the medical, I doubt they will hand you the form before that but you can try to call the medical staff at your recruiting center.


----------



## medicineman

shooked1 said:
			
		

> I recently had PRK surgery on my eyes, I was wondering if anyone has any idea what paper work or documentation I should ask my doctor for next time I see. Just want to have the paper work/documentation ready if I get called for my medical and the doctors office is a bit out of the way for me.



What your current uncorrected (and corrected vision if still needed) is, how far out you are from surgery and if they feel the vision has stabilized, as well as any problems that may have occured as a result of the surgery (scarring, etc).

MM


----------



## shooked1

medicineman said:
			
		

> What your current uncorrected (and corrected vision if still needed) is, how far out you are from surgery and if they feel the vision has stabilized, as well as any problems that may have occured as a result of the surgery (scarring, etc).
> 
> MM



Thanks for the quick reply medicineman


----------



## The_Falcon

Been doing some house keeping, and consolidated MANY threads over several YEARS.  Like many other megathreads, there should be plenty of information contained herein to satisfy any question you may have.  So...I will NOT entertain any new threads regarding this topic.  New threads will be locked and deleted vice merging, since we want to keep things managable and reasonable.  If your question/query/comment is truly unique, PM a Staff member, and you better be able to show that you did in fact check first (ie, telling us what search terms you used and what tool you used to search with.)

Hatchet Man
Army.ca Staff


----------



## skuoc019

Does anyone have the updated list of all trades and their vision requirements? All the ones that were posted are outdated and cannot be accessed anymore


----------



## George Wallace

They don't change annually.  Go with what is most recent.


----------



## skuoc019

I have nothing to go with lol I don't have the original list at all. Just found his thread and all the links that were posted do not work anymore. Just looking to see which trades are available to me.


----------



## armchair_throwaway

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-medical-occupations/officer-ncm-minimum-medical-standards.page
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-medical-occupations/cf-visual-acuity-testing-instructions.page
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-medical-occupations/index.page


----------



## Voldeen

Hey, I have searched the forums and only saw the sub-forum about the vision test and the different levels.
Anyway, I had my medical about a month ago and when I was doing my vision test they found out that my left eye is pretty bad... (I could only read the top letter, plus see the med techs hand 19 steps away..?) My right eye on the other hand was fine and passed the vision test with ease. In the meeting with the med tech he told me to get a letter from my eye doctor and to write my eye sight down plus any other information. He wrote it down and added that "I function well with out the need of glasses", plus that my left eye is in fact a "lazy eye". Even though the med tech said it was not lazy eye since my eye did not "wonder" around. I am going for Crewman, Infantry and then Artillery, and I was just wondering if because of my left eye my chances are very slim. Even though my doctor said that I function without glasses.

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## HaZarD SFD

I have just missed the mark on the Eyesight on my previous test.  However that was 5+ years ago.  Has anything changed since then?  I really would prefer it over Structure Tech.


----------



## runormal

Ok what do you want to do? I'm not trying to be a dick but you literally have bounced around multiple trades within hours of posting.



			
				HaZarD SFD said:
			
		

> I have just missed the mark on the Eyesight on my previous test.  However that was 5+ years ago.  Has anything changed since then?  I really would prefer it over Structure Tech. (Post was about Combat Engr)





			
				HaZarD SFD said:
			
		

> ACISS:  I have it set as my main trade.  I hope to get into it or infantry.  At least with infantry they do have a comms guy within their squad.



Then when we look at your signature block

"Recruting Center: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Signals Officer
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: Aircraft Structure Techinician
Application Date: October 6, 2014"

What trade do you really want to do? You are jumping between totally different trades Sigs -> Engineer -> Airforce Structures tech. You seem to throwing any trade at a wall and hope something sticks. Second of all, you can't apply for Officer/NCM at the same time, maybe you mean to be ACISS instead of Sig O? Based on your post about saying how ACISS was your main trade I think you mean ACISS as opposed to Sig O.

WRT to your medical standards question. I'm not a Medical Officer so I can't advise you. The standards are located here -> http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-medical-occupations/officer-ncm-minimum-medical-standards.page

There is also a thread in the medical recruiting section that talks about vision standards. 

As for being a sig, it doesn't mean you will be attached to an infantry unit, I know people who are various units including: 2 Sigs, 2 Service, Cold Lake, Kingston, 3 RCR , 1 Line, etc etc. If you want combat arms, go combat arms, if you want to do a support trade do a support trade. 

Good luck.


----------



## HaZarD SFD

ACISS is what SIG O is called now.  There is no more SIG O.  They combined the trades into one.  

I can have any trade I want set in my signature.  I also am sure I can have whatever I want on my application and can switch up until the interview.

I have wanted to do either role of combat arms/support.  I will enjoy both.  I however will prefer Combat Arms before Support.  However if I can only be in support then I will be happy with that decision.  I dont pick and toss at a whim.  I have had a good 15 years to think about this.


Thanks for your response and I will edit my signature to please the masses.


----------



## LightFighter

HaZarD SFD said:
			
		

> ACISS is what SIG O is called now.  There is no more SIG O.  They combined the trades into one.



No, that is incorrect, you have mixed a couple things up.  Sig O is Signals Officer, that trade still exists; what you are referring to is actually Sig Op(Signal Operator), that trade merged with the other Army Signals trades to become ACISS.


----------



## HaZarD SFD

Thanks lightfighter..   I guess I didnt remember the specifics, I did my best.


----------



## sharki9876

Hi, I'm interested in joining the Army reserves as either infantry or artillery. (NCM)

I have glasses, obviously because of my vision. Does that mean I can't join up in a combat role?


----------



## sharki9876

I heard I can get inserts for my ballistic glasses, does this change anything?


----------



## Tibbson

Even if you require glasses, and your eyes are within the CFs allowable limits for your trade, you will be able to join the reserves.  You will not have them provided though, they will be at your own expense.


----------



## RedcapCrusader

Schindler's Lift said:
			
		

> Even if you require glasses, and your eyes are within the CFs allowable limits for your trade, you will be able to join the reserves.  You will not have them provided though, they will be at your own expense.



Prescription Insert Lenses for Ballistic Glasses, Goggles and Gas Mask are provided at no charge even to Reservists. Cost for Eye Exam is not reimbursed.


----------



## Tibbson

Yes but I believe only when there is an identified need for the member to have them.  Issuing of the insert lenses and such is not automatic for everyone unless you are deploying or need them for some specific course.


----------



## Loachman

Sharki9876

There are threads regarding vision requirements and glasses elsewhere on this site. Please read those first, as well as the "Read First" post stickied on this forum.

For the others posting here: your helpfulness is appreciated, but please note which forum you are posting in. Restraint is difficult, I know.

I am locking this until a Recruiter is able to respond.


----------



## Jayson97

Sphere      Cyl       Axis
OD  -225       -050        175
OS  -250       -050        005

I'm also correctable to 20/20 and have no colour blindness. 

Would this qualify me for V3? Also, anyone here younger than 20 have any luck with LASIK or PRK? Or is it better to wait?


----------



## mariomike

Jayson97 said:
			
		

> Also, anyone here younger than 20 have any luck with LASIK or PRK?



You can check here.

Laser eye surgery  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/13032.325

Vision Questions Megathread, Categories, Problems etc.
http://army.ca/forums/threads/432.550.html


----------



## sarahsmom

Jayson97 said:
			
		

> Sphere      Cyl       Axis
> OD  -225       -050        175
> OS  -250       -050        005
> 
> I'm also correctable to 20/20 and have no colour blindness.
> 
> Would this qualify me for V3?



Colour blindness has no bearing on vision category. It has its own category.
Vision category is best determined by your visual acuity, not your prescription. Are you 6/6? 6/18? etc.


----------



## jaysfan17

Hi sharki9876,

I can tell you, based on personal experience that you CAN have glasses in the reserves; however, if you are looking to get into a Reserve unit (Combat) it is unlikely that you would be accepted, not impossible because I've seen combat specialists with glasses.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-medical-occupations/cf-visual-acuity-testing-instructions.page

Read the table.

 My left eye is 6/75 and my right eye is 6/60 and the equivalent of both eyes combined comes to 20/200 as my uncorrected visual acuity. 

I don't know what your eyesight is, but if you're thinking of a career in the military and you want a demanding job, be prepared for some bad news if your eyesight is not good enough. 

What reserve unit are you applying too?

Sincerely,
jaysfan17


----------



## Loachman

jaysfan17 said:
			
		

> if you are looking to get into a Reserve unit (Combat) it is unlikely that you would be accepted, not impossible because I've seen combat specialists with glasses.



If you do not _know_, please do not attempt offer advice. Guessing helps nobody, including the guesser.

The topics have now been merged.


----------



## suneek

Hi all, 

I am considering to apply to RCAF for a pilot position. My vision is 6/6 (uncorrected), if not slightly better, and everything else checks out good. Except a slight muscle imbalance in one eye at a distance only 6 inches away. 

I am wondering if I will still meet the standards for a pilot position and/or there are any limitations due to the imbalance in terms of aircraft allowed to fly etc. Any information will be helpful. 


Thank you in advance


----------



## suneek




----------



## PuckChaser

Apply and find out. Bumping this won't help, because only the recruiting center doctors/aircrew medical pers will be able to answer.


----------



## kelsia

Hello,

After the medical examination, I have been redirected to go see an optometrist for further testing and I got the following result.

Uncorrected Vision              Corrected vision
Right 6/120                        Right 6/6
Left 6/60                           Left 6/6

I know that my right eye would fall under V4 for uncorrected vision. But when they categorize me, do they look at corrected vision too? I was confused by the chart posted here.

Thanks for help!


----------



## cemalyukselir

I have a medical Examination on the 22nd of September. I applied for Reserves infantry. I passed my physical ,so now the wait is for Medical and Interview. What I would like to know is , my left eye sees 20% I basically can't read far but I can see alright. Right eye is perfectly fine. I was wondering if this would cause any problems for me and stop me from being enrolled. Strange thing is my medical and interview are on the same day. So if you guys can provide me with the best information you have I'll be pleased.


----------



## jaysfan17

This was very helpful for me.


http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-medical-occupations/cf-visual-acuity-testing-instructions.page

https://www.google.ca/search?q=visual+acuity+chart+6/6%3D+20/20&hl=en-GB&rlz=1T4GGNI_enCA518CA518&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAWoVChMIyfPxp_egxwIVBZyACh3BBQAg&biw=1301&bih=583#imgrc=PvwLHvhXi09H-M%3A

I hope everything goes well.


----------



## George Wallace

This topic is locked.

We have 29 pages on the subject.  READ them.


----------



## Eric Wang

My eyesight is pretty bad left -4.75 right -3.75. I want to join the navy, but worried about my eyesight. I know medics will rate your vision with V1-V5. I know V1 means perfect vision, and V5 is terrible, so lets say If I can't see anything with glasses even the big E, when I put my glasses on I can see most of the letter, but struggle to see some small letters which means my vision has gotten worse. Does this mean I fail? or the army medic will help me correct the vision with new glasses


----------



## LightFighter

I'm not sure what you mean by having a Army Medic help you with new glasses, are you asking if they will give you new glasses?  The Canadian Forces will not give you glasses during the recruiting process. If you need new glasses, you will need to do that with your own money/insurance.


----------



## mariomike

Eric Wang said:
			
		

> I know medics will rate your vision with V1-V5. I know V1 means perfect vision, and V5 is terrible, so lets say If I can't see anything with glasses even the big E, when I put my glasses on I can see most of the letter, but struggle to see some small letters which means my vision has gotten worse. Does this mean I fail?



You may find this discussion helpful,
Vision Questions Megathread, Categories, Problems etc. 
29 pages.

As always, best to contact Recruiting.


----------



## Loachman

Merged.

Thanks again, mariomike.


----------



## cemalyukselir

Okay. I just have few questions but before I ask them I want to explain my situation here. So that everyone has a good idea. I did my medical for Reserves Infantry after having to get the Visual acuity form done, Medical Sgt said he made me fit for the armed forces but not any of the combat trades. Reason being , my left eye sees 20% I can see but I can't read far and it just looks blurry when I look at a far distance. My right eye is perfectly fine  sees very good actually. As I was looking through the standards the Trade "Boatswain"(BoSN) was my only choice that was left after everything. The score from all the steps made me only suitable for that trade. But this being said I'm not a sea person. The standard says V3 is good for infantry but yet I'm being told combat trades are out for me .


----------



## mariomike

This may help,

Vision Questions Megathread, Categories, Problems etc.
http://army.ca/forums/threads/432.0

See also,

Question Regarding Vision  
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/120151/post-1382269.html#msg1382269


As always, best to contact Recruiting.


----------



## godspeedinfinity

I'm sorry if this annoys the hell out of people, didn't want to bump an older post but really don't want to create a new one. I was just checking out the ranges for V1, V2, V3, etc. and I noticed that V3, which is the minimum for combat trades, requires 6/60 (20/200) vision.

Now, on a Snellen chart, the "Big E" at the top is considered 20/200. Does this mean, that for the combat arms, you only need to be able to see the E on a Snellen? It just seems really easy to me. I know that the only people who can give a definitive answer are the ones who administer the acuity test, but I am certain that someone has a better idea than I do.

I've checked out the old megathread and anything else I could find but haven't gotten an answer. My vision in my left eye is pretty treacherous and I have been stressing that it is too poor for the infantry. However, I am very confident that it is good enough to at least read the E on a Snellen... Probably the first 3 rows. 

Anyways, sorry. I'm awful at navigating the site and am posting this after debating whether or not to do it for a while. Really worried I have wasted months of signing up and doing all the tests only to fail the final one  :crybaby: 

Thank in advance, and sorry for having to post this.


----------



## mariomike

For future reference, perhaps this discussion will be merged with,

Vision Questions Megathread, Categories, Problems etc.
http://army.ca/forums/threads/432.0
29 pages.

See also,

Question Regarding Vision  
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/120151/post-1382269.html#msg1382269

Instructions for Testing Visual Acuity
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-medical-occupations/cf-visual-acuity-testing-instructions.page


----------



## uiop

I want to become enter the artillery or infantry trade, but my eyesight is -2.25 and -3.25. Am I eligible for combat trades?


----------



## Deleted member 89807

as a combat engineer, after the initial medical, will my hearing and vision be tested again throughout my career?


----------



## dapaterson

Yes.  Every 5 years (under 40) and every 2 years (40 and above) you will undergo a comprehensive medical.


----------



## PMedMoe

Yep. Any time you have a PHE (periodic health exam) and other times if medically necessary.


----------



## PuckChaser

Gsc023 said:
			
		

> as a combat engineer, after the initial medical, will my hearing and vision be tested again throughout my career?



I'm missing a 5 and I'll have collected all vision categories in the CAF in my career thus far.


----------



## Loachman

And merged with the existing thirty-page Vision Megathread...


----------



## Sannin

I would like to join the c-f infantry but i got a bit of eye problem from far away my left eye is -0.25 my right eye is -0.75 and i am right handed. would that be a problem?


----------



## mariomike

Sannin said:
			
		

> i got a bit of eye problem from far away my left eye is -0.25 my right eye is -0.75



This may help,

Vision Questions Megathread, Categories, Problems etc. 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/432.0
30 pages.



			
				Sannin said:
			
		

> I would like to join the c-f infantry



Vision - infantry
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+vision&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=b0phV9rpAois8wfypbXwAw&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+infantry+vision



			
				Sannin said:
			
		

> i am right handed. would that be a problem?



right-handed
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+vision&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=b0phV9rpAois8wfypbXwAw&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+right+handed

_As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## eireland

Hi everyone, Ever since I was little I've always wanted to join the military. Over the past year I've narrowed it down to applying for a pilot position in the air force. I have a rare issue called Intermittent Exotropia in my left eye, which means when I am tired and unable to properly focus my eye will move to the left slightly and I will see double when this occurs. My eye muscle has strengthened enough through my childhood where I can control it, and it only occurs when I am either really tired or trying to focus on something extremely close to my face. Not exactly sure what my vision is, I believe the last time my eyes were tested (a couple years ago) both my eyes were 20/20 and I know my vision has not become worse since then. I am wondering if there are any pilots, or anyone with information that knows if this will affect me at all. It would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!

A better explanation on Exotropia: http://www.strabismus.org/intermittent_exotropia.html


----------



## Zoomie

Your eyes will be looked at by an approved Ophthalmologist who will determine if you are fit for pilot.  20/20 is fine, but if you are not V1 (or maybe V2) - it's not happening.


----------



## mariomike

For reference, perhaps,

Rare Eye Issue 

will be merged with,

Vision Questions Megathread, Categories, Problems etc. 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/432.0
30 pages.

or,



			
				eireland said:
			
		

> Over the past year I've narrowed it down to applying for a pilot position in the air force.



Vision standards for Pilots
http://army.ca/forums/threads/12747.0/nowap.html
22 pages.

_As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## eireland

Ditch said:
			
		

> Your eyes will be looked at by an approved Ophthalmologist who will determine if you are fit for pilot.  20/20 is fine, but if you are not V1 (or maybe V2) - it's not happening.


Yeah I ended up talking to the medical specialist at my local CFRC today. He told me it's very "unique" but I definitely still have a shot because my vision is fine. The best thing to do would apply and find out rather than apply and never know.


----------



## donniear

I would have posted in the vision thread, but I see that it's locked for whatever reason. I have read that whole thread, and searched both here and Google, and couldn't find anything that helped me, although I may have missed something.

I had the visual acuity form filled out by my optometrist. My glasses are quite old but they get me to 6/7.5, with a prescription less than the 7.00. However, my actual current prescription would put me over the 7.00. According to http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-medical-occupations/cf-visual-acuity-testing-instructions.page my vision is V5 and not good enough, right?

So what's this on the form about a horizontal visual field test for people with worse than 6/9 OR error exceeding 7.00? If I pass that, if there hope for me? Of course I'm just going to get the test done and see what happens, but I'd like to get some idea. All my trades are V4.


----------



## medicineman

Never heard of requiring to have the Visual Fields done for routine medicals...that's a new one for me (or might be only for some trades) - we usually do it informally when doing the neuro exam during the enrollment medical.  If you're V5 though, generally you're V5.

MM


----------



## donniear

This is the enrolment medical. Just wondering why the sheet says you need to take this other test when you meet one of those conditions, whereas that webpage says if you meet one of those conditions it's a no-go. I don't see the point in having the test done if my refraction is over 7.00, but I'll see what happens then.


----------



## medicineman

When I say enrollment medical, I mean your physical exam done by the PA, Med Tech or Medical Officer, not the optometrist.  My guess is that the HVF is there for when a serving member is found to be V5 that it has to be done to see if their vision is incompatible with ongoing military service or not.

MM


----------



## ModlrMike

donniear said:
			
		

> All my trades are V4.



That doesn't matter at your stage. The CEMS vision requirement is V3. If you're not V3 on enrollment, you need an alternate career choice.


----------



## mariomike

For reference,

Rare Eye Issue I'm Worried About  
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/124391/post-1459867.html#msg1459867



			
				eireland said:
			
		

> I have a rare issue called Intermittent Exotropia in my left eye, which means when I am tired and unable to properly focus my eye will move to the left slightly and I will see double when this occurs. My eye muscle has strengthened enough through my childhood where I can control it, and it only occurs when I am either really tired or trying to focus on something extremely close to my face. Not exactly sure what my vision is, I believe the last time my eyes were tested (a couple years ago) both my eyes were 20/20 and I know my vision has not become worse since then. I am wondering if there are any pilots, or anyone with information that knows if this will affect me at all.
> A better explanation on Exotropia: http://www.strabismus.org/intermittent_exotropia.html


----------



## n0ledge

Hey, so I went through multiple threads, read this whole 30 pages one and went through forces.ca medical requirements without finding anything. 

I'm currently waiting for my medical to clear up in ottawa. From what I've gathered I'm V2, 6/12 and 6/15 both corrected to 6/6, prescription is -1,00 and -1,25. I never wore glasses and fonction well without any. Is there any point where they require you to wear glasses or is it required for pretty much anyone in V2? My trade choices are V3, armoured and infantry.

I know I'll get an answer eventually, but still I'd like to know in advance in case I need to buy glasses.


----------



## rinzler3161

my prescription is 6.25 in one eye 5.5 in the other as well as a 2.9 astigmatism in one eye and a 4 in the other do i qualify for military vision requirements


----------



## Blackadder1916

rinzler3161 said:
			
		

> my prescription is 6.25 in one eye 5.5 in the other as well as a 2.9 astigmatism in one eye and a 4 in the other do i qualify for military vision requirements



Cover your left eye and read the following.


R
E A D
T H E T H
R E A D A N D
Y O U W I L L F I
N D T H E A N S W E R​


----------



## medicineman

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Cover your left eye and read the following.
> 
> 
> R
> E A D
> T H E T H
> R E A D A N D
> Y O U W I L L F I
> N D T H E A N S W E R​



 :rofl:

:cheers:

MM


----------



## Loachman

That last line is _awfully_ big. Anybody could read it.


----------



## sksteve

Quick question if any one can help. Please note, went through the pages and haven't located the exact answer to my question. 

I believe my vision will be a V1 or V2 category. 6/6 left and 6/9 right eye. So i will possibly need to provide a current refractive error measurement if i fall into V2 category. My question is i recently had a routine eye exam completed to insure my eyes indeed where healthy and no issues. Was given a very minor prescription following my routine exam (is that my refractive error?) and was wondering if it is, is that all i need to bring for a current refractive error measurement or do you need additional forms following your CF medical exam? 

Thanks and all the best!


----------



## sksteve

Quick question if any one can help. Please note, went through the pages and haven't located the exact answer to my question. 

I believe my vision will be a V1 or V2 category. 6/6 left and 6/9 right eye. So i will possibly need to provide a current refractive error measurement if i fall into V2 category. My question is i recently had a routine eye exam completed to insure my eyes indeed where healthy and no issues. Was given a very minor prescription following my routine exam (is that my refractive error?) and was wondering if it is, is that all i need to bring for a current refractive error measurement or do you need additional forms following your CF medical exam? 

Thanks and all the best!


----------



## BrewsKampbell

I did my medical last Oct and I'm V2. Since you've had an eye exam within the last year you just have to bring in a copy for the medical staff. Had it been more than a year they would provide you with a form to have an optometrist to fill out.

Edit: Adding to my last, there was a minor test they don't normally do in an annual exam that I had to get my optometrist to check. It took about 3 mins and they didn't even charge me for it, signed my form and I handed it back into the recruiting centre.


----------



## sarahsmom

n0ledge said:
			
		

> I'm currently waiting for my medical to clear up in ottawa. From what I've gathered I'm V2, 6/12 and 6/15 both corrected to 6/6, prescription is -1,00 and -1,25. I never wore glasses and fonction well without any. Is there any point where they require you to wear glasses or is it required for pretty much anyone in V2? My trade choices are V3, armoured and infantry.
> 
> I know I'll get an answer eventually, but still I'd like to know in advance in case I need to buy glasses.



If you are going Reg F, you will be given glasses in week 2 of BMQ. and every 2 years after that.


----------



## BCstangWA

Hi,

My names Ilyas im from Steveston, Richmond, BC ill post a bio in the bio section. I am a new recruit for the Air-Force, I already did my physical testing and passed with good times. I am just studying for my aptitude test & getting ready to knock it out the park. I was just wondering about the medical exam and more specifically the un-corrected vs. corrected part. If my eyes are bad without glasses or contacts on, but 20/20 vision with them on or in, will I be okay? I read around and saw the standards and stuff but it still is not clear, I also read that doesnt matter whether its 20/20 vision when you put them on or in, but that doesn't make sense, why would they test with it on if it doesn't matter?

Thanks Godbless


----------



## sarahsmom

This link may answer some of your questions:
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-medical-occupations/cf-visual-acuity-testing-instructions.page
I think if you are not correctable to 20/20 with your glasses, you are a risk in combat (since you can't see clearly with or without your glasses.)
If you prescription is higher than +/- 7 then you are automatically a V5 and your vision will make you unsuitable for all trades,


----------



## BCstangWA

Ah that is around my prescription I think a -7 and a -8. I decided to get laser eye surgery anyway. Thanks. I guess god has a plan for me.

Godbless.


----------



## highmyopiarecruit

Hello all,
Was unable to find any concrete listing anywhere detailing whether or not Implantable Contact Lenses/ Phakic Intraocular Lens (used for correcting nearsightedness) were acceptable if someone has the procedure done prior to applying.
These are procedures usually utilized for those whom arent ideal candidates for LASIK/PRK but unlike LASIK/PRK are entirely reversible.

Long story short, the only way for myself to qualify as V4 or higher is to have this procedure. Beyond that every other metric or measure of my health is fine and well. If this procedure is considered ineligible by military standards for NEW Recruits or if it disqualifiies me then it will leave me searching for alternatives in regards to what can be done.

I have also heard of medical appeals/waivers given a candidates circumstances and with supporting documentation. Could someone enlighten me on how that might work?

Option 1) Get ICL/IOL Procedure before enlisting. Completely reversible. Wait 1 or 2 years for stability and apply. May get rejected and then have to appeal

Option 2) Get PRK/LASIK. Long term risk of regression and no guarentee of perfect vision. Non reversible as well. I am stuck with the results.

Option 3) Get in with ICL/IOL without any questions asked (lol long shot i know)


----------



## mariomike

highmyopiarecruit said:
			
		

> I have also heard of medical appeals/waivers given a candidates circumstances and with supporting documentation. Could someone enlighten me on how that might work?



Challenging a medical decision/Requesting second review  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/37404.25
2 pages.

Medical rejection seems strange  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/121893.0

appealing medical rejection   
http://army.ca/forums/threads/119953.0

Medical appeal  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/68680.0

Asked and answered in Ask a CAF Recruiter,

re: appeals 
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/123090/post-1440632.html#msg1440632

Q: I have finally sent in an appeal because it takes to long to get in to see a psychiatrist.

A: To appeal any type of Medical disqualification, will require reports from your civilian health care professionals.   

Medical appeal  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/68680.0

appealing medical rejection 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/119953.0

Appeals
http://army.ca/forums/threads/83309.0

Failed to meet Medical Standards
OP: I'm planning on appealing their decision 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/110159.50.html
3 pages.

Ottawa Medical
OP:  is there any way I can appeal this decision?  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/35629.0

"Does not Meet Common Enrolment Medical Standards"
OP: Two weeks ago I received my notice that my appeal was successfully over turned.
http://army.ca/forums/threads/113415.0
2 pages.

etc...



			
				highmyopiarecruit said:
			
		

> Was unable to find any concrete listing anywhere detailing whether or not Implantable Contact Lenses/ Phakic Intraocular Lens (used for correcting nearsightedness) were acceptable if someone has the procedure done prior to applying.



Implantable lenses
https://army.ca/forums/threads/36740.0;nowap

_As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of up to date information.


----------



## medicineman

highmyopiarecruit said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> Was unable to find any concrete listing anywhere detailing whether or not Implantable Contact Lenses/ Phakic Intraocular Lens (used for correcting nearsightedness) were acceptable if someone has the procedure done prior to applying.
> These are procedures usually utilized for those whom arent ideal candidates for LASIK/PRK but unlike LASIK/PRK are entirely reversible.
> 
> Long story short, the only way for myself to qualify as V4 or higher is to have this procedure. Beyond that every other metric or measure of my health is fine and well. If this procedure is considered ineligible by military standards for NEW Recruits or if it disqualifiies me then it will leave me searching for alternatives in regards to what can be done.
> 
> I have also heard of medical appeals/waivers given a candidates circumstances and with supporting documentation. Could someone enlighten me on how that might work?
> 
> Option 1) Get ICL/IOL Procedure before enlisting. Completely reversible. Wait 1 or 2 years for stability and apply. May get rejected and then have to appeal
> 
> Option 2) Get PRK/LASIK. Long term risk of regression and no guarentee of perfect vision. Non reversible as well. I am stuck with the results.
> 
> Option 3) Get in with ICL/IOL without any questions asked (lol long shot i know)



https://army.ca/forums/threads/118331/post-1356912.html#msg1356912

Having issues getting into the formal guidelines, but the last set I had mirrored this post.

MM


----------



## highmyopiarecruit

medicineman said:
			
		

> https://army.ca/forums/threads/118331/post-1356912.html#msg1356912
> 
> Having issues getting into the formal guidelines, but the last set I had mirrored this post.
> 
> MM



Thank you sir for replying,

Based on the language used is this the same guidelines for new recruits (individuals whom have had the procedures done before enlisting?)  

The language through my interpretation states that these are restrictions for active personnel?  What about civilians whom have had these procedures in the past and are now interested in a career within the armed forces?

Thank you again.


----------



## medicineman

Those are for people being assessed as recruits and for people serving currently.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed.C

Hello fellow members. 

I finally decided to open an account and ask a question that has been bothering me since I decided that I wanted to join the CF. 

Currently I'm in High School, I graduate next year. Just a brief background story of where I am and where I want to be in the future. I love my country and I've always wanted to serve so since Grade 9 I've been reading a lot of information about the CF, the requirements and BMQ. I love computers, one of my passions and hobby is programming. I love to code and design things so I was thinking maybe I could put my skills to a great use and serve my country. Only problem is that I had a major eye surgery when I was 5 y/o. I was born with Cataracts so they doctors decided to remove the lenses from both eyes. Ever since the surgery I've used glasses. I would like to mention that I'm not blind, without the glasses I can see but not with great details. I can run, exercise without glasses but I cannot 100% dsitnguish faces from far away. With glasses I can perfectly see things in great details.

My biggest concern. Getting auto disqualified and I'm pretty sad about this. I want to join the CF so badly, I want to work hard and gain experience in the field. 

Have anyone heard any similar stories? Should I be concerned? 

Any info would help.

Thanks!


----------



## medicineman

If your vision with and without glasses is within acceptable limits and the Recruit Medical Office doesn't feel that there is any concern of likely deterioration, then you likely will make it medically.  Last person I saw with congenital cataracts was denied entry because they only had monocular vision - one functioning eye.

No guarantees of course...hope that helps.

MM


----------



## Ed.C

medicineman said:
			
		

> If your vision with and without glasses is within acceptable limits and the Recruit Medical Office doesn't feel that there is any concern of likely deterioration, then you likely will make it medically.  Last person I saw with congenital cataracts was denied entry because they only had monocular vision - one functioning eye.
> 
> No guarantees of course...hope that helps.
> 
> MM



Thanks for sharing. It's gonna be so depressing if I get denied.


----------



## RADOPSIGOPACCISOP

Ed.C said:
			
		

> Hello fellow members.
> 
> I finally decided to open an account and ask a question that has been bothering me since I decided that I wanted to join the CF.
> 
> Currently I'm in High School, I graduate next year. Just a brief background story of where I am and where I want to be in the future. I love my country and I've always wanted to serve so since Grade 9 I've been reading a lot of information about the CF, the requirements and BMQ. I love computers, one of my passions and hobby is programming. I love to code and design things so I was thinking maybe I could put my skills to a great use and serve my country. Only problem is that I had a major eye surgery when I was 5 y/o. I was born with Cataracts so they doctors decided to remove the lenses from both eyes. Ever since the surgery I've used glasses. I would like to mention that I'm not blind, without the glasses I can see but not with great details. I can run, exercise without glasses but I cannot 100% dsitnguish faces from far away. With glasses I can perfectly see things in great details.
> 
> My biggest concern. Getting auto disqualified and I'm pretty sad about this. I want to join the CF so badly, I want to work hard and gain experience in the field.
> 
> Have anyone heard any similar stories? Should I be concerned?
> 
> Any info would help.
> 
> Thanks!



There's lots of trades with lower vision requirements. Like said before, as long as your eye issues aren't degenerative then you do the test and see how you score, but again, a lot of trades I've seen people that look more like Bubbles from Trailer Park Boys and they seem to do fine.


----------



## dingpiano

I've checked the CAF's vision requirements found at: http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-medical-occupations/cf-visual-acuity-testing-instructions.page. From the uncorrected and corrected vision columns, I should be a V4. However, on the Refractive Error (Rx) column, it says the BETTER eye must be below +/- 7.00. One of my eyes is below -7.00 (using their sphere + 0.5*cylinder formula), but one is above. Would that still be okay since it says better eye, or would one eye being above -7.00 automatically drop me to a V5? Thank you!

-AD


----------



## sarahsmom

No one can answer for sure except the RMO.
Even if WE said sure you are OK, the RMO could turn around and say no.
Also make sure your trade accepts V4. While the common enrolment standards say V4, infantry needs V3, for example. So even if you get in with V4, some trades are not acceptable with your vision.


----------



## Candyman457

2 Questions: 

1. I have v4 vision and applied for infantry, my CFAT is in 3 days. What is the possibility of an exception for the vision standards?

2. Does reserve infantry have the same visual acuity standards as regular force?

I don't know if I'm wasting my time. Hoping to get corrective surgery soon but I'm 19 and unsure if I'm eligible for that yet.


----------



## medicineman

Classy021 said:
			
		

> 2 Questions:
> 
> 1. I have v4 vision and applied for infantry, my CFAT is in 3 days. What is the possibility of an exception for the vision standards?
> 
> 2. Does reserve infantry have the same visual acuity standards as regular force?
> 
> I don't know if I'm wasting my time. Hoping to get corrective surgery soon but I'm 19 and unsure if I'm eligible for that yet.



2 Answers - 1.  No.  2.  Yes.

If you're unsure about the eye surgery, talk to your optometrist or most LASIK places do free consultations - talk to them.

MM


----------



## Dok_kaebi

I've recently done my medical exam and interview to join the Canadian Forces. Everyone seems to check out but my vision isn't the best. I have done to an optometrist in a while. My current vision is ~ 20/30, will this effect my acceptance?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedalive

Melbatoast said:
			
		

> You can be V2, laser corrected, or probably even both.


Has anybody actually been taken on as a pilot with V2 vision + corrective lenses since the RCAF relaxed the vision standards? 

I currently fall into the V2 category with 6/7.5 (refractive error -0.625) in one eye and around 6/12-15 in the other (refractive error -1.0). Both eyes are 6/6 combined though. I don't require glasses to fly in the civilian world and have no restrictions on my civvy CPL/cat 1 medical, however I would need correction to fly in the CF with V2. 

I guess I'll find out for sure when the medical comes around, but man is it ever making me nervous. I have prescription glasses which bring both of my eyes to better than 6/6 which means my vision and corrective lenses are technically acceptable, but I haven't read about a success story from somebody with slightly imperfect vision corrected with glasses yet.


----------



## mariomike

Speedalive said:
			
		

> Has anybody actually been taken on as a pilot with V2 vision + corrective lenses since the RCAF relaxed the vision standards?
> 
> I currently fall into the V2 category with 6/7.5 (refractive error -0.625) in one eye and around 6/12-15 in the other (refractive error -1.0). Both eyes are 6/6 combined though. I don't require glasses to fly in the civilian world and have no restrictions on my civvy CPL/cat 1 medical, however I would need correction to fly in the CF with V2.
> 
> I guess I'll find out for sure when the medical comes around, but man is it ever making me nervous. I have prescription glasses which bring both of my eyes to better than 6/6 which means my vision and corrective lenses are technically acceptable, but I haven't read about a success story from somebody with slightly imperfect vision corrected with glasses yet.



For reference,

Vision Questions Megathread, Categories, Problems etc.
https://army.ca/forums/threads/432.700
31 pages.

Pilot vision
https://www.google.com/search?rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-CA%3AIE-Address&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&biw=1280&bih=603&ei=hXmcW9KSH6a9jwS0oZjAAQ&q=site%3Aarmy.ca++pilot+vision&oq=site%3Aarmy.ca++pilot+vision&gs_l=psy-ab.12...0.0.0.21143.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0..0.0....0...1c..64.psy-ab..0.0.0....0.0FnR9L2Dgk0

As always, Recruiting ( Medical ) is your most trusted source of information.

"Unofficial site, not associated with DND or the Canadian Armed Forces."


----------



## Speedalive

mariomike said:
			
		

> For reference,
> 
> Vision Questions Megathread, Categories, Problems etc.
> https://army.ca/forums/threads/432.700
> 31 pages.
> 
> Pilot vision
> https://www.google.com/search?rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-CA%3AIE-Address&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&biw=1280&bih=603&ei=hXmcW9KSH6a9jwS0oZjAAQ&q=site%3Aarmy.ca++pilot+vision&oq=site%3Aarmy.ca++pilot+vision&gs_l=psy-ab.12...0.0.0.21143.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0..0.0....0...1c..64.psy-ab..0.0.0....0.0FnR9L2Dgk0
> 
> As always, Recruiting ( Medical ) is your most trusted source of information.
> 
> "Unofficial site, not associated with DND or the Canadian Armed Forces."



Hi Mario,

I know the eyesight topic has been beaten to death, but I've read through every eyesight thread I could find to try and get an answer to my question before posting here, to no avail. 

On the CF pilot website, it says "Applicants who wear glasses, contacts, or have had certain types of laser refractive surgery to improve their vision may apply for the Pilot occupation. However, Radial Keratotomy or corneal reshaping procedures are not approved for Pilots" (https://www.canada.ca/en/department-national-defence/services/caf-jobs/career-options/fields-work/air-ship-crew/pilot.html) and on this page, it says that pilots need V2 vision or better (assuming the "V" column is for vision): http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-medical-occupations/officer-ncm-minimum-medical-standards.page. A few posts on this forum seem to support this, but not a lot.

According to the CF website, V2 vision means that the applicants visual acuity must be 6/18 or 6/12 or better in the good eye, and up to 6/18 or 6/30 in the other eye (there's two columns so I put both options). It also says that the eyes must be *corrected* to 6/6 for the good eye 6/9 for the other eye. The refractive error must not exceed plus or minus 7.00 dioptres (+/– 7.00 D) spherical equivalent in the better eye.  http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-medical-occupations/cf-visual-acuity-testing-instructions.page. So if the CF accepts pilots with V2 vision, this implies that they technically accept people who need vision correction, which correlates with what they state on the CF Pilot website. 

My confusion stems from reading the posts on this forum. Almost every thread, including the ones you linked me to, state that you either need perfect vision (V1) or you need to get lasik surgery to make the eyes perfect or you won't make it through the medical.  rly: So if that's the case, why would they go on and say that applicants who have V2 visual acuity (read: wear glasses) can apply? I don't know what to believe.


----------



## PuckChaser

You really need to talk to Recruiting.

The minimum medical standards are uncorrected vision. I was a V4 without glasses until I got LASIK and my vision category was changed to V1. If the CAF website says V2 for pilot, then yes, they'll accept people who need some sort of vision correction.


----------



## kev994

This has changed a lot (gotten more lenient) in the last few years, so like he says, you should talk to a recruiter vice relying on a post from several years ago.


----------



## Speedalive

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> You really need to talk to Recruiting.
> 
> The minimum medical standards are uncorrected vision. I was a V4 without glasses until I got LASIK and my vision category was changed to V1. If the CAF website says V2 for pilot, then yes, they'll accept people who need some sort of vision correction.



See that's what confuses me. You can't have V2 visual acuity and uncorrected vision at the same time, unless I'm misunderstanding something ???. Maybe there's more to it than what they detailed on the website.

I'll head down to the recruiting office and see if I can get some clarification. Thanks guys! Might be worth it just going to do the lasik in the end. I wouldn't mind having perfect vision again.. I just don't like the idea of being the unlucky 0.1% that they screw up on..


----------



## SupersonicMax

Speedalive said:
			
		

> See that's what confuses me. You can't have V2 visual acuity and uncorrected vision at the same time, unless I'm misunderstanding something ???. Maybe there's more to it than what they detailed on the website.
> 
> I'll head down to the recruiting office and see if I can get some clarification. Thanks guys! Might be worth it just going to do the lasik in the end. I wouldn't mind having perfect vision again.. I just don't like the idea of being the unlucky 0.1% that they screw up on..



Uncorrected as in you do the test and get V2, without your prescription.  It has to be corrected to V1 (ie: with your prescription, you get V1)


----------



## commander-cb

I remember  if I remember correctly,I was encouraged to apply.
My age is a problem,  but I am still wanting to join. According to regs I am just a few months too old to apply for . P.L.T.

I am going to make a final push  to join, and am wondering about people's opinion on getting a age waiver for p.l.t

Is there any precedent, or am I completely delusional. 

I think I know the answer......lol


----------



## PuckChaser

You're delusional. The CAF is not going to spend millions of dollars to train you, but not get an adequate work return. If you want to join the CAF, another trade would be happy to have you. If you want to fly, wander over to your local airport and pay for flying lessons.


----------



## SupersonicMax

The issue is not so much your capacity to make it as a pilot but rather your capacity to legally fulfill your obligatory service before reaching CRA.  I doubt you’ll get a waiver for that.


----------



## Speedalive

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Uncorrected as in you do the test and get V2, without your prescription.  It has to be corrected to V1 (ie: with your prescription, you get V1)


I worded that poorly, sorry Max! What I meant to say is that if the minimum medical standards are indeed uncorrected vision, how could one possibly qualify with V2 visual acuity, which requires correction? Hopefully I can get some clarification from the recruiter tomorrow.


----------



## SupersonicMax

Speedalive said:
			
		

> I worded that poorly, sorry Max! What I meant to say is that if the minimum medical standards are indeed uncorrected vision, how could one possibly qualify with V2 visual acuity, which requires correction? Hopefully I can get some clarification from the recruiter tomorrow.



Re-read what I said.

What it means: when you do the visual acuity test without your prescription, you must meet V2 standard.  When you do it with your prescription, you must meet V1.  Hence: uncorrected V2.


----------



## Speedalive

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Re-read what I said.
> 
> What it means: when you do the visual acuity test without your prescription, you must meet V2 standard.  When you do it with your prescription, you must meet V1.  Hence: uncorrected V2.


I definitely misinterpreted what you were saying. Thank you for the clarification


----------



## StreetLamp

Does anyone know the CF's stance on the following type of laser refractive surgery: 

 - Small incision lenticule extraction (SMILE) [originally called Femtosecond lenticule extraction (FLEx)]? 

It's a refractive surgery available for those with either thin corneas and/or higher prescriptions (ones that can't be fully corrected by LASIK or PRK).


----------



## LimaPapa

StreetLamp said:
			
		

> Does anyone know the CF's stance on the following type of laser refractive surgery:
> 
> - Small incision lenticule extraction (SMILE) [originally called Femtosecond lenticule extraction (FLEx)]?
> 
> It's a refractive surgery available for those with either thin corneas and/or higher prescriptions (ones that can't be fully corrected by LASIK or PRK).



Recommended Procedures

6. Acceptable refractive surgery procedures for serving CF pilots are as follows: Wavefront
Guided (WFG) Photorefractive Keratectomy (PRK), WFG surface ablation procedures such as
LASEK and Epi-LASIK and WFG Laser Assisted In-Situ Keratomileusis (LASIK).
The best options for creating the flap should be discussed with the surgeon, including current
generation mechanical keratome or femtosecond laser.

7. Conventional (non WFG) refractive surgery and LASIK using a mechanical keratome are
not recommended for pilots but may be acceptable for non-pilot aircrew.

Non-Approved Procedures

8. Radial Keratotomy (RK) is not approved for entry to, or transfer within, the CF.

9. Corneal reshaping with contact lenses is not a form of refractive surgery, however it has
been addressed in this directive as it may be offered as an alternative to refractive surgery.
Orthokeratology (Ortho-K) and corneal refractive therapy (CRT) are procedures using special
rigid gas permeable contact lenses to reshape the cornea for the temporary reduction of myopia.
Ortho-K and CRT are not acceptable procedures for any CF Aircrew.

10. All other refractive procedures including Intrastromal Corneal Ring Segments (ICRS),
thermal keratotomy and incisional astigmatic keratotomy are not acceptable procedures for any
CF Aircrew.

--

Hope that helps but I don't see SMILE or FLEX listed.

If still unsure I'd check with a medical technician


----------



## Jiminito

Help. RMO sent me a letter rejecting my application because I have severe refractory error with a spherical equivalent > -7.00. They said it's based on principle of universality. Anyone been through this? What are my options from here on?
I'm not too keen on getting Lasik right now.


----------



## jaqen

Jiminito said:
			
		

> Help. RMO sent me a letter rejecting my application because I have severe refractory error with a spherical equivalent > -7.00. They said it's based on principle of universality. Anyone been through this? What are my options from here on?
> I'm not too keen on getting Lasik right now.



I think your options are limited. You have to improve your unaided vision somehow and the only way to do that is through Lasik. So it's either lasik or no CF.


----------



## Ashkan08

Does anyone know how bad your eyesight must be to fall within V4 and V5 vision? All there is for v4 vision on the CAF website is that it is worse than 6/60 but it does not say just how much worse it can be. Would -5.0 vision still fall within V4 vision?


----------



## sarahsmom

Ashkan08 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how bad your eyesight must be to fall within V4 and V5 vision? All there is for v4 vision on the CAF website is that it is worse than 6/60 but it does not say just how much worse it can be. Would -5.0 vision still fall within V4 vision?



Actually if you read a bit further on that page it say your dioptres cannot be worse than +/- 7.00. -5 is not worse than -7 so in theory you would be ok.


----------



## Ashkan08

paleomedic said:
			
		

> Actually if you read a bit further on that page it say your dioptres cannot be worse than +/- 7.00. -5 is not worse than -7 so in theory you would be ok.



That's exactly what I needed. Thank you.


----------



## KentLiu

Hello, 

Does anyone know the basic vision requirements for an infantry soldier?
Right eye -4.75-0.75 x 010
Left eye -5.00-0.75 x 170
If so will this vision be an issue?


----------



## sarahsmom

Infantry, like most combat arms, is V3. Which means better than 6/60 in both eyes and correctable to 6/6 in one eye and at least 6/9 in the other eye. 

The prescription is not used to determine vision category unless your dioptres are greater than +/- 7.00, then it’s an automatic V5 and no go for the CAF in ANY trade.


----------



## Marenzo

I remember spending hours and hours fruitlessly searching the web and this forum for a 6/X to diopters converter. So here I'll post my results.

-2.0 and both eyes should get you V3. -2.5 is a stretch, expect a V4. Remember only the medical officer will be able to tell.

Good luck to any fellow glasses-wearing bloke trying to get in.


----------



## sarahsmom

Unfortunately it's not a straight prescription to acuity conversion.
It depends on your cylinders, sphere, diopters. 
If it was straightforward there would be a conversion chart somewhere.
Basically if you wear glasses for distance vision, you will be V2 AT BEST. More likely V3 if you need your glasses to see.

And you should only consider lasik/PRK/wavefront if it is something you want for the rest of your life (non-military stuff I mean) not just to get into the military. So much can go wrong with the surgery that you need to be sure it's what you want. I've had it done and love the results but I did it before considering joining the military.


----------



## Amazing

Hey, so I've been wanting to join the Canadian army since I came to Canada. Its been over a year and roughly 4 months, I am a refugee. I know of the basic needs to join but I just wanted to make sure.

I want to join the Infantry unit.

I was born in Pakistan july 7th, 2002.

I am 16 years of age and will be 17 on July 7th.

I use glasses but dont normally wear them. I am pretty much blind. I can see around 3-4 meters away.

Physically I am not in the best shape but ive been able to do 20 push ups. 20 sit ups. Run a mile (~2.5km) 7 minutes. Can curl 25LB. I am also a fast runner for short bursts. As of right now I weight in at around 220LB (~100kg).

Mentally I am strong I can follow order with no questions.

While my writting in English isn't 10/10 my verbal skills are really good. I can also speak Urdu fluently but not read nor write. 

I have no medical needs or defects.

Those are the things i believe which will be the most important. If there is anymore info you need Feel free to ask and Ill try my best to respond. Also let me know if its possible for me to join when I hopefuly get my citizenship.

THANK YOU, 
Amazing.


----------



## mariomike

Amazing said:
			
		

> I am pretty much blind.



See also,

Vision Questions Megathread, Categories, Problems etc.
 https://army.ca/forums/threads/432.0
33 pages.

As always, Recruiting is your most trusted source of official, up to date, information.

"Unofficial site, not associated with DND or the Canadian Armed Forces."


----------



## sarahsmom

Amazing said:
			
		

> Hey, so I've been wanting to join the Canadian army since I came to Canada. Its been over a year and roughly 4 months, I am a refugee. I know of the basic needs to join but I just wanted to make sure.
> 
> I want to join the Infantry unit.
> 
> I was born in Pakistan july 7th, 2002.
> 
> I am 16 years of age and will be 17 on July 7th.
> 
> I use glasses but dont normally wear them. I am pretty much blind. I can see around 3-4 meters away.
> 
> Physically I am not in the best shape but ive been able to do 20 push ups. 20 sit ups. Run a mile (~2.5km) 7 minutes. Can curl 25LB. I am also a fast runner for short bursts. As of right now I weight in at around 220LB (~100kg).
> 
> Mentally I am strong I can follow order with no questions.
> 
> While my writting in English isn't 10/10 my verbal skills are really good. I can also speak Urdu fluently but not read nor write.
> 
> I have no medical needs or defects.
> 
> Those are the things i believe which will be the most important. If there is anymore info you need Feel free to ask and Ill try my best to respond. Also let me know if its possible for me to join when I hopefuly get my citizenship.
> 
> THANK YOU,
> Amazing.




Lots of confusing things in your post. 


First of all you need to be a Canadian citizen to join any branch of the CAF. Full stop. No way around that. Get your citizenship and go from there. 

You say you use glasses but you don’t wear them. You can see for 3-4 meters but are pretty much blind. If you wear glasses you can still join.  It if you are blind you can’t. 3-4 meters may be ok for everyday life (please I hope you are not driving!) but we shoot weapons at a distance of 200 meters. You need to see what you are shooting at. Wear your glasses!


You run a mile in 7 minutes. Pretty good! But then you say a mile is 2.5km. No. No it’s not. 1 mile is 1.6km. 3 miles is roughly 5km (according to the race stats people). 


Bottom line, however, no one here can guarantee if you can join when you get your citizenship. You will need to do the medical exam AND the CFAT AND a background check AND an interview. IF all these things check out them it might be possible.


----------



## Hitnake

I was wondering if the ICL (Implantable Collamer/Contact Lens) procedure is an accepted method of vision correction for someone who wants to join CIC reserve which has a V4 standard?
I am not a suitable candidate for Lasik so my only option is ICL which is an accepted method of vision correction for most modern military forces including U.S. Air Force and British Armed Forces. 
I can not find any information for accepted methods of vision correction for CIC reserve (non-pilot or aircrew in general). Do you know who I can contact in order to verify this information? is there a phone number or email address?


----------



## sarahsmom

The only person who can tell you for sure is the medical recruiter at your local recruiting centre. However ICL is not acceptable for currently serving members as a method of vision correction. It has to do with atmospheric pressure changes when in a plane or under water. Doesn’t matter that your chosen trade won’t encounter these environments, it’s the policy.


----------



## Hitnake

paleomedic said:
			
		

> The only person who can tell you for sure is the medical recruiter at your local recruiting centre. However ICL is not acceptable for currently serving members as a method of vision correction. It has to do with atmospheric pressure changes when in a plane or under water. Doesn’t matter that your chosen trade won’t encounter these environments, it’s the policy.



Thank you for your response. I decided to do the CAF approved PRK surgery last week and managed to lower my prescription form -11 to -3.5 which should qualify me for a V4 easily. 
Now my only concern is whether there are any requirements of pre-treatment refraction limit? So for example, if your pre-operation prescription is above some level regardless of the post-operation outcome you would still disqualify. 
I could only find such limits for pilots and aircrew (around -8) but nothing else for other trades including the one I am going for which is V4 IO.


----------



## owens8085

obviously they test both your eyes. do they score you on your best eye, your worst eye, or an average of both eyes?

i have bad vision even when corrected but just in one eye and im concerned i dont meet requirements for marine technician trade.


----------



## owens8085

Hi. I just recently applied for the primary reserve. I want to go in as a marine technician. I have quite bad eyesight in just one eye, uncorrected it is very very bad only in just ONE eye, like I cannot read or make out any words  in my right eye without glasses. With glasses it’s still pretty bad but it’s much better. My left eye however is almost perfect, my prescription for my left eye is close to nothing. In my left eye I cannot tell when my glasses are on or off the prescription is so light. uncorrected and corrected it is very good.

My question is:

Obviously they test both eyes but, do they keep score on an average of both eyes, or they keep score on the better or worse eye?


----------



## owens8085

what is eyesight requirement for marine technician trade


----------



## Inspir

V4

https://www.canada.ca/en/department-national-defence/corporate/policies-standards/medical-standards-military-occupations/medical-category-system/instructions-for-testing-visual-acuity.html


----------



## Gregus84

Good morning,

Also getting pretty nervous, I do my vision test in two days.

Mostly nervous because like the guy above me my right eye is 20/20 or near 20/20 but my left eye is 20/80 or 20/100 so I’m getting pretty nervous. 

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Gregus84

Gregus84 said:
			
		

> Good morning,
> 
> Also getting pretty nervous, I do my vision test in two days.
> 
> Mostly nervous because like the guy above me my right eye is 20/20 or near 20/20 but my left eye is 20/80 or 20/100 so I’m getting pretty nervous.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone!



Alright so my vision is worse than I thought it’s 6/45 left eye uncorrected and 6/6 corrected and my right eye is 6/6..

Not sure what category that is hoping for V3 otherwise I don’t qualify.


----------



## sarahsmom

Gregus84 said:


> Alright so my vision is worse than I thought it’s 6/45 left eye uncorrected and 6/6 corrected and my right eye is 6/6..
> 
> Not sure what category that is hoping for V3 otherwise I don’t qualify.


V3 is better than 6/60 and correctable to 6/6. 
You can see the requirements here: https://www.canada.ca/en/department...m/instructions-for-testing-visual-acuity.html


----------



## allista

Hey all,
Recently completed my medical, everything went super well with the exception of my eyesight, for which I was directed to take a new examination and send them an updated prescription form. However I'm not sure about where I fall within the vision categories from V5-V1 and don't want to annoy my local CFRC even more than I already have, can anyone enlighten me? I'm not very good at deciphering all this medical jargon.

Both eyes uncorrected are 6/120
Both eyes correctable to 6/6

                  Sphere Correction            Cylinder (Secondary) Correction        Axis (Degrees of Cylinder correction)
Right Eye            -5.25                                  -2.00                                                    005
Left Eye              -5.55                                  -1.75                                                    175



From what I gather from browsing the forum is that my numbers would pace me between V3 and V4 however I am aware that this is variable based on a number of factors, anything I should be worried about?

I enrolled as a signal operator if that means anything, also if I don't make it into my desired vision category, would corrective surgery at some point down the line be an issue if I make it into the CAF i.e barring me from certain courses/jobs/taskings? Thank you.


----------



## allista

allista said:


> Hey all,
> Recently completed my medical, everything went super well with the exception of my eyesight, for which I was directed to take a new examination and send them an updated prescription form. However I'm not sure about where I fall within the vision categories from V5-V1 and don't want to annoy my local CFRC even more than I already have, can anyone enlighten me? I'm not very good at deciphering all this medical jargon.
> 
> Both eyes uncorrected are 6/120
> Both eyes correctable to 6/6
> 
> Sphere Correction            Cylinder (Secondary) Correction        Axis (Degrees of Cylinder correction)
> Right Eye            -5.25                                  -2.00                                                    005
> Left Eye              -5.55                                  -1.75                                                    175
> 
> 
> 
> From what I gather from browsing the forum is that my numbers would pace me between V3 and V4 however I am aware that this is variable based on a number of factors, anything I should be worried about?
> 
> I enrolled as a signal operator if that means anything, also if I don't make it into my desired vision category, would corrective surgery at some point down the line be an issue if I make it into the CAF i.e barring me from certain courses/jobs/taskings? Thank you.


Edit: It appears that a score of 6/60 in both eyes and a corrected score of 6/6 and 6/9 are what places one in the V3 vision category, would being worse than 6/60 uncorrected but 6/6 corrected mean anything, or are the categories set, do I even have a chance of making V3 or am I stuck at V4? The medic who administered my eye exam may have gotten my hopes up haha


----------



## Blackadder1916

allista said:


> Edit: It appears that a score of 6/60 in both eyes and a corrected score of 6/6 and 6/9 are what places one in the V3 vision category, would being worse than 6/60 uncorrected but 6/6 corrected mean anything, or are the categories set, do I even have a chance of making V3 or am I stuck at V4? The medic who administered my eye exam may have gotten my hopes up haha



The instructions for testing visual acuity are at Appendix 1 of Annex A - Instructions for Testing Visual Acuity - Canada.ca

Worse that 6/60 in both eyes but acceptably corrected is V4


----------



## allista

Blackadder1916 said:


> The instructions for testing visual acuity are at Appendix 1 of Annex A - Instructions for Testing Visual Acuity - Canada.ca
> 
> Worse that 6/60 in both eyes but acceptably corrected is V4


Thank you, so would Pres Infantry and combat arms in general be closed to me?


----------



## Canadian_Snow

I had my medical recently, unfortunately I was unsuccessful due to my vision and current prescription which is over the 7.00 limit. I was applying for a V4 trade anyways as I know I have poor vision. I know I can get corrective surgery, but I am worried about complications or loss of night vision. Any suggestions or recommendations from anyone in the same boat or who had to get lasik? Is the CAF pretty strict about post op standards for vision?


----------



## allista

Canadian_Snow said:


> I had my medical recently, unfortunately I was unsuccessful due to my vision and current prescription which is over the 7.00 limit. I was applying for a V4 trade anyways as I know I have poor vision. I know I can get corrective surgery, but I am worried about complications or loss of night vision. Any suggestions or recommendations from anyone in the same boat or who had to get lasik? Is the CAF pretty strict about post op standards for vision?


I'm in a similar spot (V4 aiming for a V3-2 trade in need of LASIK), I actually inquired about this to a bunch of different CAF recruiting teams (unit, medical) and was basically told that they do accept people that have had laser surgery, with some limitations. It must be Lasik, LASEK or PRK surgery. Gonna be copy-pasting bits of the email I was sent:


1. Photo Refractive Keratectomy (PRK) and Laser Epithelial Keratomileusis (LASEK) are the two laser procedures currently recommended by the CF. Laser-Assisted in-Situ Keratomileusis (LASIK) even though not encouraged, is acceptable.

2. Due to the lack of predictability or lack of structural maintenance of the eye, RK (Radial Keratotomy) INTACS (Stromal Rings), Phakic Implants, Phakic IOL, and Orthokeratology are not permitted. These procedures are considered incompatible with the safe performance of military duties.

3. Candidates who have received laser eye surgery must report so during the enrolment medical process. A final report from the Ophthalmic Surgeon or consultant optometrist must be made available as evidence of the candidate's fitness and that no further follow-up is required. Restrictions for the procedures detailed above also apply to candidates for enrolment. Candidates treated for Ortho-K will be disqualified

4. There is a minimum three-month wait after getting refractive surgery before you can enroll. The time is dependent on how long before you no longer require follow-ups after the surgery. As soon as you do not require follow-ups (or three months after surgery, whichever is longer), they will give you a letter for a specialist to fill out. Outside of that, to be eligible you must meet the minimum medical category for your trade. As well, you must not be on any TCAT or PCAT regarding your eye surgery.

None of this information is to encourage or discourage you from getting refractive surgery. That is between you and your Eye Care Professionals.
It's up to you to consider the risks and gains. 

Hope this helps, and if you really want this, I truly hope things will go well for you.


----------



## Canadian_Snow

allista said:


> I'm in a similar spot (V4 aiming for a V3-2 trade in need of LASIK), I actually inquired about this to a bunch of different CAF recruiting teams (unit, medical) and was basically told that they do accept people that have had laser surgery, with some limitations. It must be Lasik, LASEK or PRK surgery. Gonna be copy-pasting bits of the email I was sent:
> 
> 
> 1. Photo Refractive Keratectomy (PRK) and Laser Epithelial Keratomileusis (LASEK) are the two laser procedures currently recommended by the CF. Laser-Assisted in-Situ Keratomileusis (LASIK) even though not encouraged, is acceptable.
> 
> 2. Due to the lack of predictability or lack of structural maintenance of the eye, RK (Radial Keratotomy) INTACS (Stromal Rings), Phakic Implants, Phakic IOL, and Orthokeratology are not permitted. These procedures are considered incompatible with the safe performance of military duties.
> 
> 3. Candidates who have received laser eye surgery must report so during the enrolment medical process. A final report from the Ophthalmic Surgeon or consultant optometrist must be made available as evidence of the candidate's fitness and that no further follow-up is required. Restrictions for the procedures detailed above also apply to candidates for enrolment. Candidates treated for Ortho-K will be disqualified
> 
> 4. There is a minimum three-month wait after getting refractive surgery before you can enroll. The time is dependent on how long before you no longer require follow-ups after the surgery. As soon as you do not require follow-ups (or three months after surgery, whichever is longer), they will give you a letter for a specialist to fill out. Outside of that, to be eligible you must meet the minimum medical category for your trade. As well, you must not be on any TCAT or PCAT regarding your eye surgery.
> 
> None of this information is to encourage or discourage you from getting refractive surgery. That is between you and your Eye Care Professionals.
> It's up to you to consider the risks and gains.
> 
> Hope this helps, and if you really want this, I truly hope things will go well for you.


Thank you for the info! I really wanted a career with the CAF, so I will see what options I can get for corrective surgery, it is super discouraging news but I hope it’s an easy fix going forward, thank you for your info! And good luck with your application as well.


----------

